# some things i learned in 50 yrs bow hunting



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> I would like to share some things I learned,mostly the hard way. let me start by saying this.
> I'm 66 now and have only 1 grandson(2.5yrs) and the son-in-laws don't care to hunt. so I would like to pass some knowledge on to newer bowhunters,before i go to hunt with FRED.
> 
> I have hunted deer, with a bow since i was 15, but had a bow at age 5.hunted all over the Midwest and Canada.i've killed over 400 with a bow.I'm not here to brag,few really know me and my story ,but that's for another day.
> ...


I agree WEEGEE


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good stuff WeeGee. I bet by the time you are done there will be things in here for everybody to learn no matter the skillset.


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, good info


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks 
interesting read


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice post weegee


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice!!! Looking forward to the rest of the story.


----------



## Ryangreen93 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice read! Looking forward to hearing the rest


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

good points. thanks


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Nice post weegee. I hope all is well with you. A grandson could definitely benefit from your experiance.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Great post WeeGee look forward to following along


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We never stop learning, that's for sure. I'm fortunate to have a Bowhunting adult daughter, Son & now 3 G-sons starting..2015 starts my 59th year of Bowhunting & I'm pushing real quick toward 74. My son & G-son & a couple of 2014s success.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Great post . . . and my wife wonders why I don't go out when the wind is wrong.


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Subscribed. Hope to learn a lot.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Enjoyed the read and looking forward to more. :darkbeer:


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

As an ole-timer myself.....can appreciate experience and wisdom in the woods.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Man don't leave me hanging!! Some great reading. Can't wait for this to continue. Are you going to post the follow up on this thread or start another?


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Great post! I'm eagerly waiting for the next one.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

War and Peace is shorter....


----------



## cds913 (Aug 27, 2012)

azscorpion said:


> War and Peace is shorter....


 I've read War and peace. it is NOT shorter.

Thanks for taking the time,Weegee.


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. When someone has spent more time in the woods that I have years I think it's a good time to sit back and "listen".


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i'm going to try and post on joe's hunt about every other week or so.
joe has to do a little better and he can!
we will try to help joe have a very good season and just maybe a taxi bill at the end.

but first joe has to rethink his approach, to his quest to get some deer in the freezer and one on his wall!

a big thanks to you all for joining me on this adventure


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

joe's problems part 2

joe made some decisions that didn't turn out ,the way he wanted.he never got the deer for the freezer or a buck on his wall.
what other ways could joe have made a good season?
well lets see what he could have done better.

joe was limited on his hunting ground (30-40ac) he could have asked for more permission,from nearby farmers. etc.etc.
the more places he has, the higher his percentages of accomplishing his dreams.
but for now, lets say joe was stuck with his 30 ac woods.

joes decision to take a doe first and hunt the rest of the year for a buck,wasn't a bad idea. he just went about it wrong!

here's where joe went wrong.
before the season started joe has to know a buck is in ,or nearby his woods.he might have seen him,or someone told him they saw a big buck outside of his woods. but for this example joe heard about him,but never layed eyes on this buck.
his decision has to be made now,not next month ,when season opens.

joe has some options available to him and he has to follow them to the letter,no short cuts here.
joe can start this process now.
he has the following options, get a cam and some mineral blocks- a spotting scope-binos. these are tools he can use.
now if he plays to win he can "see" this buck ,with some luck,if indeed that buck lives there. another thing he needs to do is walk the edges of the fields and creeks to see the tracks the buck leaves. once he is convinced the buck is there ,stop walking. 

joe needs to set his cam up on the very outside perimeter,of his woods,never on the inside he has to get in and out with the least amount of scent
he must ,at all cost, stay out of the woods. he can check his cams bi weekly. another tip joe needs to learn here while checking his cams or putting up his stand the first time make some noise.
when he gets there going to check his cam lets say joe walks back a lane to the woods,he needs to be heard for a long ways.
i would tell him to wear a cow bell around his neck.that buck cannot be jumped or scared at this time. he must be aware your walking toward the woods. if he can see or hear you a long way off,he's not scared ,but alerted a predator is coming his way.
he will just stay where he is and watch you.
this works to joes favor two ways. the first is joe is seen as an inconvenience and not a predator and the buck will already know that trail was made by that human he saw/heard today. 
joe has to spend time with the spotting scope /binos in the month of july thru sept. he has to put in time watching every deer and keeping notes as to when,where,how many,where they came out and which way they went and most importantly what was the buck doing.

joes cam might be in the wrong side of the woods and never gets a pic of him.. but he knows he lives there.
soon joe will know where that buck comes out and what field/creek/fence row/low spot he uses.
the season is near so joe needs to put up his stand.
more decisions to make.joe has to know the prevailing wind and how to get to the woods with out being seen,heard,or leaving a trail that might be discovered .
he has to use caution here, he knows the buck has been feeding in the been field right at dark so he needs his stand on the edge(never inside his woods)the woods are too small.any noise can be heard across the woods and that wont work.
now if i was there with joe i would tell him,joe there's a storm coming tomorrow this is the perfect time to set your stand.
joe needs to go in making the noise(cow bell) to set and cut a lanes making noise all the time.

joe could go to the woods with a chain saw all day and old momma doe will lay there and sleep listening to that saw run.
also when joe leaves she might even go over to see what joes wood pile looks like and the scent won't bother her at all.
so if they know your there and your not a predator,they won't leave joes woods.

ok joes first time on stand.his stand was set up a month ago and he hasn't been back there since he has just watched from the road.
joe now has the best chance of getting his buck.but remember every time he goes to that stand his percentages go down. he can't afford to burn it up now.
if joe doesn't get a shot today he must let that stand sit for a few days. he has time on his side now!
now joe is in the position to get his buck better than last yr. he has his stand set,he hasn't run the buck ,or momma out .

now lets take a look at joes trail to the stand.did he walk along an edge of a field/fence row/creek?
is the deer going to walk the same trail? joe has to be in stealth mode all the time to protect his deer ,in his woods.
joe could put some scent on his boots,but lets look at that.

joe takes ,in this example ,fox urine and sprays the bottom of his boots.did this help or hurt his trail?
well lets look at it from a deer's perspective. how many times has that buck come across a foxes trail,in his life?
he can smell two tracks and tell which way the fox was going. now look at how many tracks in a 10' trail.
that fox has a one inch sq track and maybe two or three tracks a foot. now here goes joe walking with his size 10 boots with fox urine,
can that mature buck/doe tell the difference? if they can tell which way the fox/yote was going ,do you think they can tell something isn't right with that trail? does it look like a fox was rolling through the woods? was there a herd of fox?

it might not scare them ,but it will put them in an alert mode. joe really can't take chances now,he must get in and out without letting the deer knowing it.
can joe try something else? could he use something natural,that might not scare them?
he could try cover up scent,he might come up with some scent elimination spray many things to try to help.
yes he could ,he won't make his trail disappear,but it might help dissipate it enough to help. or if joes neighbors have cows or horses he just might have a better cover up. he could get a bucket of cow patties and a scoop with a lid. when joe gets out of the truck he could put a pile down and stomp in it. it would be a natural smell to the deer and just a chance they won't be alerted ,so much.

joe just might have to go up wind right out across an open field to go a direct line to his stand.
lets see if we can help joe get this buck.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice Weegee! I'm all in.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Had to laugh. The one area I hunt is only about a 20 acre pinch pt backing up to a creek. The rest of the property is pasture for 30-35 sheep with a large manure pile, before the season I put a couple shovels full in bags to step in before heading into woods. I've seen many a deer stand on top of that manure pile have no idea why. Its too bad that manure pile is out of bow range. The prevailing wind blows off that pile to my ground stand and to my knowledge haven't been busted by scent only movement.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in for when Joe does everything right...then misses the wall hanger at 10 yards because he didn't bend at the waist.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

joe's on the right track now!
he has a better chance to get that buck he has pics/seen and let's see we can help him with his stand placement too.
joe has seen this buck come out to feed several times now.he comes in to the field about 50 yrds. or so from a corner of the woods.

it's going to rain in the morning so joe is going to put his stand up today.
he is going to the woods ,making noise and talking all the time.he doesn't want to sneak in and spook the deer at this time.they will hear/see him,but he's no threat now.
he can't go on the trail the buck used or really get near it. but there's a spot joe needs to find.this spot will be easy to find if joe knows what he is looking for.
he really needs to look for two,or three things that will cover the most in this spot.
first he really doesn't need a stand very far from the edge(too small of a woods) his entry and exit will play a major part here.
he also needs to know at some point that buck will use a different trail for the rut purpose
that faint trail will be appx 20 yrds. inside the woods edge from end to end. he will use that trail to spot check the does entering the woods from their feeding. he will walk parallel to the field,just inside the woods. now if joe is lucky here he can place his stand on the down wind side of the bucks trail to the field(he hasn't changed his summer/fall feeding pattern yet) and still be close enough to the (rut) trail.

joe can use any stand ,but it must be high enough and his back ground must be brushy,so he isn't sky lined.
he also must clear his path and not cut too many limbs for shooting lanes. he can't leave the cut limbs laying around and try very hard not to disturb the ground around his tree. 
now will all of this help joe get his buck?

lets look at his position now. he can get to his stand early without leaving too much of a scent trail-he can get in quietly and he is in a brushy tree with back ground cover. the rain will wash away today's scent. now joe has to wait for the right wind ,so he can go to the stand with the wind to his face and it's blowing back out in the field where joe just come from. he hasn't stunk up his woods ,he has minimum disturbance to the deer,and he's one step closer to getting his buck!
now joe can only use that stand in the right wind and he can't use it every day.remember we want him to get the very highest percentages he can get. now joe can go to his other stand that we'll help him with ,later on.

we will give joe some "tricks" to help him get his buck closer and keep joe undetected. now joe can concentrate on his freezer deer next.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Eating this up, thanks man! Next time let joe hunt a 250 acre corn field with a narrow creek with trees growing through it lol.


----------



## straubam (Jun 21, 2011)

in
in


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i see a lot of viewers,but not too many comments.........should joe go it alone?
or do we want him to get his buck? if you want me to help joe,let me know.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

I want you to help. If for no one else's benefit it'll be mine.


----------



## dugout (Jan 22, 2012)

WEEGEE, I like what you are doing! I just don't have anything to add. I subscribed to the thread after your first post. I'm an old guy, too. What you are doing is difficult but you're doing a good job.


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Keep it up, I want to see what Joe does next........


----------



## artfuentes (Dec 19, 2013)

Great stuff, keep it up! Thanks!!!!


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Weegee: Keep on keeping on. This will definitely help some who pay attention.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

subscribed Go Joe! :cheers:


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

ugh I have to wait lol!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Subscribed. What if Joe walks in directly perpendicular to the wind and general travel direction of deer?


----------



## ill a noise (Dec 3, 2011)

"Joe hits his buck a little far back. He decides to get on archerytalk and make a thread titled "hit one a little far back" to ask how long he should wait and if they think his buck is dead."


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

help joe, his kids are hungry cus he spent all his money on a new bow. and he got fired for takin off too much work to go hunting. i think his wifes leaving him so getting a deer might make him feel better too.

wait, it seems like you've ruined joes life, great!


----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> i see a lot of viewers,but not too many comments.........should joe go it alone?
> or do we want him to get his buck? if you want me to help joe,let me know.


Quite fascinating WEEGEE. Give Joe some help.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow..........400 plus whitetails in 50 years of bowhunting. Thats an accomplishment for sure. Can you post some pictures of your trophy wall? Some of us would love to see that.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Preach on wedgie! 

Joe shall not OVERHUNT! Joe shall not check his cams 3x a week! Joe shall respect the wind and NOT hunt on bad winds! 

So many guys push all the mature deer off their hunting area before they even get a chance to lay eyes on them. Its a hard concept to master-MORE does not equal BETTER. 

When deer sightings taper off, the answer is NOT to hunt harder/more often. The answer is to leave the damn place alone for 
awhile. 

Can I get an AMEN???:darkbeer:


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

CarpCommander said:


> Preach on wedgie!
> 
> Joe shall not OVERHUNT! Joe shall not check his cams 3x a week! Joe shall respect the wind and NOT hunt on bad winds!
> 
> ...


AMEN brother! :77:


----------



## canon (Apr 3, 2007)

Tag


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

flathead said:


> Wow..........400 plus whitetails in 50 years of bowhunting. Thats an accomplishment for sure. Can you post some pictures of your trophy wall? Some of us would love to see that.


i thought this over for awhile and i have come to this conclusion.

i could post my trophy wall,man cave,bow collection,atv,4x4 but,do you judge a man's collection,as to what his real hunting abilities are?
these things, are only tangible items that only means something to me.
all these things will be pasted on to my family.

if i hunted all my life on a high fenced ranch and paid many thousands of dollars for my collection,but i couldn't tell a doe track ,from a buck track
does my wall impress anyone?
what i'm giving here is some wisdom,that you can't buy. how could you put a price on 50 yrs of bow hunting deer?
these things i want to pass on to the younger hunter ,that needs some insight,to help them get a better hunting experience. 

posting my deer wall would serve no purpose here. you remember i said ,i'm not here to brag or tell anyone they're right or wrong,only to think about choices and trying to make the most ,of what they have.

we are going to help joe put up a doe/buck stand next, and see what his choices will be, and how he uses theses stands.


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

flathead said:


> Wow..........400 plus whitetails in 50 years of bowhunting. Thats an accomplishment for sure. Can you post some pictures of your trophy wall? Some of us would love to see that.


The mans not here to round up a bunch of nut-huggers kid, he's trying to educate the likes of you. You cant buy 50yrs worth of whitetail wisdom....you have to earn it. When you're my age you'll learn to respect free advice. 

Pay attention son.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

WEEGEE said:


> i see a lot of viewers,but not too many comments.........should joe go it alone?
> or do we want him to get his buck? if you want me to help joe,let me know.


Yes help Joe, I believe he is like most on AT (especially me) and needs all the help he can get.


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

Help Joe out!!! and teach him ground hunting techniques too!!!!!!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Tldr


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

WeeGee,

Subscribed, I appreciate all that your are trying to pass on here. 

Thank you,

Eric


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ok joes got his "buck" stand set and now he has another stand to set.
joes second stand needs just as much thought ,maybe even more,that the first one.

joes overall problem is his woods size. at 30 ac he could mess everything up with too many stands.
what joe has to keep, in mind is wind and his approaches.joe needs to know his woods long before season is upon him.
joe needs to know lay ,of the woods-oak trees - thickets - previous rubs/scrapes - water holes - trails in/out to the fields-food/farm crops.
these all play a part in his 2nd stand as opposed to his buck stand.

lets keep in mind joes decision to get his buck is foremost,then his freezer deer later on. he might get lucky and do just that in one day.
but joe isn't that lucky. so some things he must look for now.
is there a creek-fence row leading to his woods? could there be a pencil of woods that jot out away from his woods?
is there any unusual characteristics about his woods,that stands out?

any one of these could be a place joe needs to consider in his next step. these places are doe magnets and each one needs to be looked at with the approach/wind direction being front and center.
the same thing applies to this stand as the first stand.not too far in and to the down wind side.he needs some openings to shoot through.
if its a creek coming in to his woods just inside the woods 15 yrds. or so.
if it's a pencil sticking out,same thing,just inside,a little ways.
same with a fence row. now joe doesn't know this, but most of the does, will walk along those "edges" some might veer to one side or the other just as they are about to enter the woods itself. but joes buck will be from 20-50 yrds. out when he comes through in daylight.

joe has to be just inside,but far enough to get cover and not be picked off. deer will look to the trees when coming in, more than going out.
when they're going out they will watch the field more. joes stand should be facing the field for two reasons.
one, is deer coming from the field make no noise and when they look ,joe is standing up next to the trunk and won't be seen easily. 
two the deer coming from the woods make more noise and joe can slowly get stood up and ready. joes percentages go up when they pass him going out to feed. in the mornings joe can let them enter the woods. at that time their eyes will be scanning the woods.

lets say joe is right handed so the stand should be set to him taking the shot to his left,more so than to his right.
joe isn't done yet same as first stand, he must enter with the least amount scent trail he can. and never go in the woods.
another choice joe has to look at, is the food when making his stand choice. beans =early corn=late acorns=both.

joes buck can be caught in any field but the percentages go to beans first just by a little. corn however is the more preferred
because of several reasons they can eat ,sleep,never be seen and can get away from the bugs.
if joe picks the the right spot he can watch the deer come out of the corn for water and acorns.and his buck scent checking later on ,if joes first stand doesn't pay off.
joe must understand the wind in this game too.
in this example lets say joes stand is on the outside the woods not far from the corner,maybe 50 yrds. or so.
ol joe looks to see a deer walking about 50 yrds. inside the woods going down wind to the back.the deer is straight across from joe and they both are 50 yrds. to the end of the woods.she stops ...head jerk...stomp....blows and runs back the way she came.

now joe is going to swear that doe could not have smelled him.the wind was blowing straight toward the end of the woods and same for her. she had to smelled something else! see joe didn't realize the wind is slower inside the woods ,than on the outside .outside the wind speed is going to be higher. so what happens is on both outsides of joes woods the wind is stronger than the inside,so when the wind got to the back of the woods it spins like small tornadoes on each side. then it blows back into the woods until the speed is equal. yeah that doe smelled joe and he got caught.

poor joe just as he thought it was a walk, in the park ,we lay down something else on him.
don't worry joe we'll get those back straps on the grill soon!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Good post looking forward to more advice from a veteran hunter


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I learned all that stuff in two seasons.....:darkbeer:



:lol:


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

zap said:


> I learned all that stuff in two seasons.....:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Your first name must be joe!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

So if there is a creek for joe does he walk the creek bed or right across the field?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

be nice to joe lets call him "Joe" killing me!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> be nice to joe lets call him "Joe" killing me!


i guess you'll just have to die.....i finger poke and not very good with structured sentences and grammar!
i feel better talking around a camp fire,not on here. so if i don't capitalize JOE don't let that get in your way...joe will be fine.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

zap said:


> I learned all that stuff in two seasons.....:darkbeer:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


how about the white rag and some fishing line and a squirrel's tail?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

WEEGEE said:


> how about the white rag and some fishing line and a squirrel's tail?


I was just jokin, Joe......

Good thread.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

WEEGEE said:


> i guess you'll just have to die.....i finger poke and not very good with structured sentences and grammar!
> i feel better talking around a camp fire,not on here. so if i don't capitalize JOE don't let that get in your way...joe will be fine.


Just teasing I think the thread is refreshing


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Come on Joe!!! Cool thread.


----------



## INSEASON (Feb 25, 2004)

Great advice an well said, nice job.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

You forgot the most important thing about hunting....how to keep the wife happy while you're out in the woods all day. Joe will need a place to sleep when he gets home!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

B&C_less said:


> You forgot the most important thing about hunting....how to keep the wife happy while you're out in the woods all day. Joe will need a place to sleep when he gets home!


why do you think i'm helping joe?????:mg:


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

Interesting posts and great info. I believe in the hunt a spot once every ten days or so. I have access to lots of property so it's easy.
I also believe in the first shot being the best and often leave key buck spots alone til pre rut. 
Tell you a couple things I believe/have noticed in 35 years of doing this. 
Many states are out of wack Buck to doe ratio wise. Many hunters say this causes deer not to respond to rut techniques. I don't believe that. 
In my area the peak rut is supposedly Nov 8-15. Everybody takes off of work, hits the woods, deer are running all over. Wonderful. Who cares? 
They won't come to a single rut type technique since there's hot does at every corner.
Pre rut. Hmmm. Well late October to very early November has bucks in the walk phase. The darn things are dead all over the road. This is where the misconception starts that hunters drag deer to a road to cut off the head. Ridiculous. They were already dead and wasting, somebody tried to salvage something. 
Anyway, very few does are hot/ready or almost ready yet. The bucks are cruising for the few hot does so in actuality the buck to "hot doe" ratio is less than even or even. Best time to be in woods. Most guys prob already know that but it's just the way I see it. 
Tell ya one more thing most guys don't notice. This regards shooting at calm unalert deer. It's important for them to be so and makes jumping a string much less likely. 
Many obvious ways to gauge this suck as grooming, feeding, playing, etc. times though they get tense. They heard a boot on a stand, a bow coming off a hook. They pretend to feed and than snap their head up towards your location. This can happen a few times. 
If you wait til they "shake off" the tail like swishing a bandana they've calmed and you can shoot. Another analogy is a dog. You stress them, say bringing them to the vet. Once off the table they also shake off. Cleans their brain I say and they mentally move on. One more thing, I judge beagles at trials. Many guys call hole way too early. If a bunny does hole most dogs upon recognizing this also Shake off. It's all the same body language.


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

Good stuff WEEGEE.....I'll be interested in what calls or scents joe uses if any and will you have joe hunting mostly out of lock-ons " permanent stands " .


----------



## DaddyRat (Nov 16, 2009)

Tag, this is pretty cool


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

WEEGEE said:


> why do you think i'm helping joe?????:mg:


Well old buddy lets not forget to really educate old Joe here .Joe needs to know that that buck and even his little group of doe that hangs around that 30 ac spot have a secret that well is not a secret at all but most hunters either refuse to believe or simply do not know . They have a true home as in everyday range in the fall and most the winter of over 1 sq mile . But the buck Joe is after has an even bigger secret .that is his extended home range is about 3500 acres . in the rut and later in the winter when the search for high carb food is on . So Joe needs to learn what that group of deer need to stick around and not to push that 30 acres at all .He needs something to draw them in to eat or bed there . Just a suggesting You might start by letting Joe know he is not the only person hunting that buck or those doe and he may want to let the other silly over eager bow hunters ruin their spots first .Thus making his little 30 ac spot with improvements where they will come to hide and stay till after dark !!! or at least until they head for the nearest seasonal food !Also the fact Joe did not see 
that buck means he did not scout correctly he heard about the buck .That means other hunters are there .Buck to doe ratios even in heavily hunted bucks states are not what many think they are not that out of whack anywhere .most hunters do not see many buck that are struggling due to the way they hunt and approach hunting the land they hunt and the where they hunt is likley the biggest part in them not seeing many bucks in a season.

Is this the help you wanted from us to give to Joe weegee? good thread old fella.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Zing! I too am well aware that after the crops are harvested on the 117 acres where I hunt, along with no really good bedding areas except one small spot, deer sightings around the two small patches of woods become rather scarce in the later season. The prime bedding areas are about 3/4 of a mile north along the thick brushy river bottom.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

How many stands are to many ? How many are not enough ?..... Last year we had 10(all portables) up so myself and partner could hunt various wind direction....140 acres ..... this year we are looking at 15/16(all portables)... we didnt have enough for s/sw winds....there were 3 stands I never hunted last season I could never get into because the wind was always wrong on the days I could hunt( I needed easterlies)..... I know it depends on the property.....if it was just myself, I could get by with less, but if we are both out on the same day, we need the stands where we can play the wind.... access and exit is always tough on the place.....we have a creek(runs the length of the place w-e) we can wade in before freeze up to get into the east end, so that is kinda nice, but once it is frozen, we are forced to field edges, which suck esp. afer crops are cut...we also have 1/2 mile of tall CRP grass that borders both side of the creek, but deer use it to go east and west....I realize it is a tough place to hunt....there is an upper and lower portion to the property too with crop fields up top and along the bottom...the upper portion is a full 50-70 ft above the lower, with the ridge running east/west dropping to the lower fields/creek.. The south side of the ridge is thick and over grown...deer can bed there and it seems they might pick us up as we go in.... its tough....that is why the creek is a good entrance, we are hid by the CRP and the creek is a full 6-7 feet below the level of the fields so we cant be seen going in to the east side, esp. with the CRP grasses...


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

nukie....stop showing the adds coming up!
before we're done with joe, he is going to know his area, and the surrounding areas.

did you know joe is going to win an out of state hunt?
but first joe has to get his deer on his hunting property first.

i like meat .....we are sending joe over to sit on your crp field...........


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I want to put a Rhino blind at the west end this year in the CRP/creek overlooking the crop field and brush it in.... the creek would be to the south/crop field to the north, set about 50 yds from the far west fence line(runs north /south)... once again using the creek to get in and out..... the crp strips are about 30 yds wide on each side of the creek... he can sit there ... :wink:


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

I like Meat said:


> How many stands are to many ? How many are not enough ?.....


your ratio of 10 stands for 140 acres is the same is joes 2/30, you have 2/28. so you are right on par. smaller parcels have less opportunity for good stand placement because you have a higher chance to push out deer based on size. 

as for joe, i think a hypothetical map would be a great add to the thread. a picture to see how the surrounded property is used and to show stand locations would be excellent.

i like to "hunt" properties while at work looking at satellite photos.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

This thread has been really informative. I grew up with a different mindset of hunting. Doing drives and rifle hunting only. Most of the time was spent hunting open fields and such. I started bow hunting 6 years ago and it's been a steep learning curve but this has been super helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

jaximus said:


> as for joe, i think a hypothetical map would be a great add to the thread. a picture to see how the surrounded property is used and to show stand locations would be excellent.
> 
> i like to "hunt" properties while at work looking at satellite photos.


Agreed!


----------



## HartOfAKing (Apr 4, 2015)

I have shotgun hunted whitetail for 10 years. Bagged my first wall worthy buck 2 years ago. Bought my first bow 3 weeks ago and I'm already addicted. I value the wisdom Weegee

*PREEEACH!*


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

If I knew how, I'd post the property my buddy and I lease...I can get it to save with the property lines and surrounding lands from google earth, but I'm to computer illiterate to plot the stand locations....


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Great thread Guy's Just remember this, areas vary from state to state , county to county so all does not apply to Joe in every scenario , 
aside from that some great info for beginners to learn with.


heres what I figured out in my 40 years of hunting , Just when you think you have a white tail figured out, ... Start all over again.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Great thread! I've learned some things in here. I hunt a national forest that has more land than I could ever cover, but this still has a ton of application to me. Heck, one or two of the things solidified some stuff I've learned over the last year.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Great thread. A lot of small details that play a large part in being successful in the woods with archery equipment.

These are the kind of threads I enjoy reading, very informative.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Great thread Weegee, keep it up!


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

WEEGEE, I got to thinking about the wearing of a cowbell going in to set stands or check cams. What about having a buddy walk you to your stand with it on, then wearing it back out?


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

I like Meat said:


> I can get it to save with the property lines and surrounding lands from google earth, but I'm to computer illiterate to plot the stand locations....


i use microsoft paint!


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

HotnTot said:


> WEEGEE, I got to thinking about the wearing of a cowbell going in to set stands or check cams. What about having a buddy walk you to your stand with it on, then wearing it back out?


I've heard people doing things like this for bear hunting. But that's totally different lol


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> I've heard people doing things like this for bear hunting. But that's totally different lol


Very interesting idea


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

paheadhunter said:


> Very interesting idea


People I know and have read about as well, noticed when they would go fill there feeders, the bear would come inhibited after they left. One person had pictures usually within 5 minutes. The bear was associating the atv exhaust with food. Sorry didn't mean to get off topic.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ok now let's see where joe is now.

he has two stands up and he learned where the buck "might" come from and where the does "might" be going to feed.
he has his approach to the stands figured and what foot scent he could use.

but before we can go much further we need to ask joe somethings.
we really need to know the deer density in joe's section. we need to know just how many deer has seen this summer.
how many has he seen driving back and forth to work. also how many roadkills he has seen.

you see joe has to know for certain ,because it means, what tools we can give him.
joe said he only seen 2 bucks and about 6 does at his woods and maybe 1 doe or so in a week driving 10 miles to work and back.
he also said he hasn't seen over 25 or so deer all summer in the fields.
so with this information we can limit the tools that joe takes to his stand. if joe's woods were full of deer...lets say joe had the top spot in his county to hunt. he had 200 ac full of crp fields swamps,food plots ,corn,bean fields. every time he sat on stand he could see deer,somewhere.
we could open up the tool shed and give him all the tools.

we could give him the robotic buck with 2 doe decoys,that turned his head and wagged his tail-monster rattling horns- drip bottles a case of deer lure.a canister full of fogger scent-9 different grunt calls -and several can calls. this way the more lines you have in the water ,the more chance you have to catch a fish!

but this is far from what joe has to work with. he is going to be very limited on his tools he can take to the woods.....here's why.
lets say joe is sitting on his stand early one frosty morning in the first week of nov. he looks across the field and about 75-100 yrds. away ,joe sees his 8 pt buck he's been after. joe uses either the grunt call or smacks his rattling horns together. the buck stops and jerks his head up and immediately stares at the sound. he stands there for 10 sec. and jumps the fence or goes back into the woods,headed a 180 away from joe!

joe says what the.....why did he do that?

well lets look at just what happened. the buck obviously didn't like what he heard.....why?
well this can be explained fairly easy. you see that buck was educated, at one time or another. he could have had his butt kicked by a dominate buck,or seen/heard a human making that same sound. it could have been one of joes neighbors was calling and was seen or shot at,or even shot at and hit! that deer will never come to that same sound ,the rest of his life. he will not only remember that sound ,but where he heard it.
if he heard it and didn't see the human and was not shot at and not hit,he might stay in the area,but won't respond!

just like putting an electric fence around some horses. they only have to touch it a couple of times ,and they'll not go near it again.
same with a dog shock collar for barking ,or a perimeter wire. once they get shocked they learn .
call a yote in and let him see/smell you,or you get a shot at him. he won't come to that call again. he will be call shy for a long time maybe forever.

as i said in the beginning nothing is in concrete....joes buck might hear those bones rattling and here it's two young bucks getting it on,he;ll walk right out there.

so as of right now we're going to send joe to the woods with a grunt call for the time being. with the instructions call very sparingly and not over twice an hour for awhile....if he does see a buck only call loud enough for him to hear you. if the buck stops don't call...if he walks on..call again.
if he doesn't respond stop calling.
because joes woods only has a limited amount of deer joe has to be cautious,in the tools he can use.

joe also needs to make a mock scrap and here to he needs to error on the safe side!
joe needs a friends woods that he can find some perimeter /border scrapes. he needs a pair of rubber gloves and a clean 5 gal bucket and a set of pruners. he needs to cut some limbs ,that are chewed on and about 2-3" of the dirt from every scrape he can find.
then he can find a tree within 20 yrs or so of his buck stand. joe can find a tree limb hanging down ,about head high and use tie straps to tie the chewed limbs to. then he needs to use his trowel to make a 3' circle and spread his dirt on top of it. before he leaves he should take a small handful of leaves and scatter on the scrap. this way he can set in the stand and see if it gets "hit"

could joe use store bought dripper? how about the bottles of buck urine ? doe-n-heat? yes he could....but why take a chance on the fake stuff,when he can get the real stuff,we know will work.

remember not everything works all the time and in joes case we'll give him the very best chance to get the highest percentages we can.
next we'll see what joes next door hunter has done,or didn't do that might effect joes season.


----------



## carpman15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Can't wait for more this year will be my first year bow hunting I'm sure will have a lot to learn


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Great tip on the mock scrape.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

So Joe won't be using any die in heat at all this year? What about the buck he scared away while rattling, will he come back?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

paheadhunter said:


> So Joe won't be using any die in heat at all this year? What about the buck he scared away while rattling, will he come back?


we have to look at the whole picture right now. we are trying to get joe, to have the highest percentages, to get his buck!
many things joe has to consider to do this job.
you see joe just might be working with EDUCATED DEER!!!!!
this is why joe is limited in the tools we give him. joe will learn about his neighbors properties next.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

What did Joe have for lunch?


----------



## iwant2killbambi (Dec 1, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

mn5503 said:


> What did Joe have for lunch?


Spaghetti and garlic bread ..... ukey:


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Best post I have come across, not only on AT, but all other forums that I frequent. Thanks for passing this along, especially to someone like myself who is just getting into bow hunting!


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Keep it up Joe


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Seadonist said:


> Best post I have come across, not only on AT, but all other forums that I frequent. Thanks for passing this along, especially to someone like myself who is just getting into bow hunting!


you,my friend is what this thread is all about.
if you read all the posts you'll understand, that bow hunting is very complicated process.
there is a reason,for every decision joe is going to make. i'm trying hard to be as simple,as i can.
everyone has a different view on any subject,we can't even agree as to the color ,of something!

again this is just an average guy,hunting. a limited ac and was having a hard time getting a deer.
it's only an example of one guy,in time,in one place.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

The challenge of it is what has attracted me to it. The harvest is the icing on the cake! Thanks again and I wish you had more family to pass this down to.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I just bought the domain www.huntingcowbells.com I'm working on the e-commerce part of the site, please be patient.

I'll have them in realtree and mossy oak. 

Carry on...


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks again weegee, I had to look at my driver's license and check. I didn't think my name was Joe, but wanted to be sure. I ain't Joe but I've got Joe tendencies.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ok now joe is set...he has everything he needs to get his buck.
but joe wants to know something. he wanted to know why he can't take a bottle of doe-n-heat with him. he said he heard good thing about it.

well joe there's a time and place for everything. this is about you getting a deer.
you see joe ,your neighbor ,earl has been pouring this out,since the last of sept ,by the bottle fulls.he has it in drip bottles and he pours it in the scrapes he found. he even puts it on his boots going and coming to his stands.

now he has been doing this for a month. so your deer and his deer have already smelled it ,for a long time. they know what it is and they now know it's associated with humans. earl also rattles and blows his grunt tubes constantly. basically joe,these deer you have are EDUCATED.
you see joe those deer are not in heat, and earl has his woods, drenched in it.

so joe we want to keep your woods as scent free as we can. it will only be a short time,before all of earl's deer will be over here anyhow! 
earl didn't understand,how deer react to different smells. his bucks knew the does weren't in heat.and earl was very careless on applying it to everything.
you see joe when that doe is in heat,that buck can pick her out from over a 1/2 mile easy. he can not only smell her ,but can track her with his eyes closed. and here earl has super hi--ways as if she was just rolling around in it. mix that in with earl's scent and what do you get?
EDUCATED DEER.
WELL JOE ,WE WANT YOUR DEER TO THING NOBODY IS IN YOUR WOODS AT ALL!

so that's why your going as natural as can be. you put it out in your woods and game is over,for that tool.
if earl would have waited until the pre-rut stage and used it ,like your supposed to,it might have worked.
but hang on joe we still have some special tools we might give you,when the time is right.

now joe we really need to look at your cam pics on the third week of oct. we need to know which bucks and how many you see,and at what time.
the trick joe is for you to get that 8 your after, before he takes off to never never land and somebody else gets him!
if you can get a pattern on him,you'll be ahead of the game.
right now he will be traveling all over his property marking ,for all to see and smell.
so joe get in your stand early and keep your eyes peeled on that edge of the woods,where your buck stand is. if your lucky he will be by to tear up that mock scrape.
and if your real lucky that big 10 earl ran off,just might come by!


----------



## skidmor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Loving this thread and all the great info! Just bought a bow in January. want to take hunting a little more seriously. Hunted open fields and state land on opening day but thats about it.Then took a bunch of years off. Bought some land with quite a few deer in the area saw a lot of sign last couple years hunted this past fall quite a bit and probably did just about everything wrong you mentioned other than the doe scent, don't use that stuff. I can't remember how many times i bumped the deer going in and out of the woods this year. Which I now know why I never saw the bucks that were on my trail cams. Had 4 different bucks on the cams and 1 in daylight but i never did see one while sitting in a stand. Definitely new approach next season thanks for passing along years of knowledge!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

skidmor3 said:


> Loving this thread and all the great info! Just bought a bow in January. want to take hunting a little more seriously. Hunted open fields and state land on opening day but thats about it.Then took a bunch of years off. Bought some land with quite a few deer in the area saw a lot of sign last couple years hunted this past fall quite a bit and probably did just about everything wrong you mentioned other than the doe scent, don't use that stuff. I can't remember how many times i bumped the deer going in and out of the woods this year. Which I now know why I never saw the bucks that were on my trail cams. Had 4 different bucks on the cams and 1 in daylight but i never did see one while sitting in a stand. Definitely new approach next season thanks for passing along years of knowledge!


skidmor3,
it's the little things we as drive thru McDonald humans don't realize
deer are smart, but in ways to survive. they do learn and over time they wise up. when i first went to the deer woods all you needed was a board in a fork of a short tree. even a step ladder would work. they hardly ever looked up.
now you see a 5 yr old doe with fawns and that's all she does ,is look up. to get busted at 18-20 ft was impossible.

you can pour tinks 69 down,around here, and you might get a yearling buck to check it out ,but everything over 2 1/2 old will be in the next county.
so we as hunters must be smarter than before and stop trying to take short cuts.
this ain't the sportsman channel this is REAL HUNTING.
when we get lazy in our hunting tactics,we educate them. you just found that out last year.
now when i get done with this series i want to see your buck this fall,if I'm still here!


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tag for later.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Any body see Joe?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

He's at McDonalds ....


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, Joe is going to get his deer today. 

Alright Joe, you're almost ready to go to the woods, but we need to work on your outfit that you're going to wear. First, Joe...look at your Nascar hat that you have on...you see that long bill on it? That could cause you to get picked off in your stand. You see Joe, standing here with you face to face and you turn your head, I don't notice it very much...but Joe, if you stood on a step ladder and turned your head, that's the only thing I see moving is that big bill on the front of your hat. We need to get you a hat with the smallest bill we can find, or wear a sock hat. You'll also need a neck gator so that you can pull it up over your nose to hide. You see Joe, a camo arm or leg means nothing to a dear, but your face will turn them inside-out. 

Ok Joe, its Halloween and time to hit the woods. Joe goes to his doe stand because the wind is not right for the buck stand. Joe climbs up in his stand and the wind is perfect. Joe is only on the stand for a half hour and he catches movement out in the edge of the cornfield. Immediately Joe recognized a deer's ear flipping. He watches closely....the deer is feeding on the edge of the woods between the woods and the corn field. It's a doe. Joe notices that the doe never looks back. Not one time in the 20 yards, did it look back. So he knew the doe was alone. As the doe entered the woods, Joe was ready. As the doe turned its head to look in the opposite direction, Joe came to full draw. The doe took two more steps and raised its head again, and looked in the opposite direction. Joe let her rip! 

In a split second, Joe seen his arrow disappear right in the pocket. In a millisecond, Joe knew the deer was hit perfect. He saw where the arrow went, but also, he saw his white nock sticking in the ground the very moment she took off. As Joe watched the deer run, he knew he had made a good shot. The deer did not flag or bounce away. It ran more like a greyhound. As he watched her run about 30 yards away, he seen her making a left turn, and she kept going left for another 20 yards. At that moment, Joe saw a brown and white, brown and white flash. He looked ahead...he did not see her or hear anymore crashing noises through the woods. Joe sat there for a minute, reliving just what had happened. Then came the fist pumping....and Joe said under his breathe "Just give me a minute folks". 

Joe lowered his bow and climbed down out of the tree. He knew, almost certainly that his doe was down less than 50 yards away. But he wanted to retrieve the arrow and look at it. As Joe walked over to where he "thought" the deer was standing...he could not see blood or the arrow. He looked around for 2 or 3 minutes, and could not find anything. He would look at the stand and try to replay in his head where the deer was at. This is a common mistake that Joe made. You see, the deer looked close to Joe when he was in the stand. But when he got on the ground, its actually further away. If Joe would have marked a spot by a tree, that he could remember where the deer was standing BEFORE he climbed down, he would have known that the deer was standing another 20 feet further than where Joe was looking. Joe did walk another 20 foot and found an orange, blood-stained arrow sticking in the ground at a very low angle. As he picked it up, he could see that it was covered with blood from end to end. As Joe turned to take up the blood trail, it was an easy trail to fallow. There was blood splattered on both sides of her trail. Joe had tracked only 30 yards, when he looked off to his left, and seen something that put joy in his heart. There laid a white belly....

The first thing Joe did, was take out his knife and cut a small slit on the thick part of the deer's ear, approximately 3 inches from the skull. He took out his tag, and a tie strip. He ran the tie strip through the tag, through the slit in the ear, folded the tag inside the deer's ear, and ran the tie strap all the way around the ear, and cinched it tight. This way, Joe was not going to lose that tag dragging his deer out. We told Joe, if he got a deer, not to gut it in the woods. Although deer do not seem to be spooked of a gut pile, sometimes they are even interested in it. But we told Joe to take his deer half way back to his truck, along a field edge, and gut her there. 

You see Joe, the reason we told you to do this, is because sooner or later the coyotes will find the gut pile. We would rather the coyote pack be out here in the field, as to them running all over your woods. If your woods stinks like a pack of coyotes, it puts all the deer on alert. And this is what we are trying to prevent. 

Now, Joe is happy....heading to the meat processor to get back straps and summer sausage made. He can't wait to tell his buddies and maybe a steak dinner for his wife. 

Joe wanted to know, why we waited til Halloween to let him go to the woods. You see Joe, your decision was to get a buck and a doe for the freezer. If you had hunted like you did last year, and put your stand in the middle of the woods, by now you would have never seen a deer. This way, we give you the highest percentage to kill a deer. Also, Earl has probably ran all of his deer over to your woods anyhow. Think of it this way Joe: You have a small pond, you like to fish, you like to jet-ski, you like to water-ski...you can't have it all. So you must pick your priority of what you would like to do. Here you wanted a buck to put on the wall, so we're giving you the best chance of doing just that. joe even likes to squirrel hunt,but not in his deer woods.

Stay tuned....Joe is going to get his buck and win a hunting trip to the mountains of West Virginia with Earl....


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

This is the best read I've had in a long time. Thankyou for taking the time to do this.


----------



## skidmor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

You got it weegee! I know the bucks are in my woods had two on the cams after hunting ended, plenty of food near by even though the winter was tough. now I got to do my part next season!


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

So he is taking earl in a huhting trip! I guess Earl did give him some deer unknowingly. This is good. Nice read. I ready to see him kill his buck and maybe a second that Earl sent his way.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Weegee, your making me remember some things I had forgotten and teaching this old dog a couple new tricks..keep it up!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

H20fwler said:


> Weegee, your making me remember some things I had forgotten and teaching this old dog a couple new tricks..keep it up!


:thumbs_up


----------



## 2bird (Feb 11, 2015)

Love it, keep teaching!!!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Weegee, I would love to sit around the campfire with you sometime and discuss these things. I don't really disagree with anything you say, just would like to discuss some things further. It would be fun.

Thanks for taking the time to post all this info, I am sure many of the beginning hunters can benefit greatly from it.


----------



## bird (Nov 23, 2005)

couldn't tell ya' how many times I got out of my stand unable to locate the spot the deer was standing when I hit it......brought back lot's of memories


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Joe...Joe...wake up, time to go...

It is now November the 6th...its a cold, blustery day. It is spitting light snow flurries. The wind is perfect for Joe's buck stand. Joe can now enter the buck stand with the wind in his face, and it is blowing to the far edge of the field. Joe can now sit in his buck stand and the wind is blowing at a 45 degrees across the field that Joe walked in. Nothing in Joe's woods can hear or smell him. 

Joe climbed into his stand a full half hour before day light. As Joe sat there, watching the woods come alive, his mind was wondering. He was dreaming about the buck that he was after coming by. Joe's ears were listening for every sound, and his eyes were scanning the pre-dawn darkness. Finally, at about 8 o'clock, with the light snow starting to settle, Joe was startled back into reality. He heard limbs crashing and leaves crunching behind him at about 50 yards. As Joe located the sound, immediately he saw deer. First thing he noticed, was one doe running towards him with her tail down and two other does that veered off to the right. Then....Joe saw his prize. Standing in his woods, was the white ivory rack of his big 8-pointer he had seen the previous two months. As the one doe is running toward Joe, he pulls his bow off the hook and turns slightly to his left. The doe lobs right past Joe and was headed out to the edge of the woods where Joe was sitting. Joe turned to look and his buck was already on his way. His neck was stretched out and he was walking briskly, fallowing the doe's trail, right toward Joe. Soon as his head went behind the big oak tree, at 25 yards, Joe came to full draw. As the buck neared the opening of Joe's shooting lane, he would be a perfect 20-yard shot. 

With a low "urrrrp", Joe's buck stopped right in the middle of the shooting land and looked toward Joe's position. Within a half of a second, Joe's arrow was on its way. Joe seen the fletch disappear right behind the shoulder. The deer did a back kick and almost fell down, and went crashing back through the woods toward the place where Joe first seen him. Four seconds later, Joe heard a huge crash...limbs breaking, leaves crashing, and then all is silent. Joe sat back down in his stand and was shaking so bad, that he had a hard time putting the bow back on the bow holder. His legs were rubbery, so he just sat there...reliving what had just happened. It come to Joe's mind, not to make the mistake that he did when he had shot his doe. Joe marked the spot where the deer was standing by the two small trees in the opening. Joe also knew that the crash had come beside a tree that had fallen about 50 yards away, and he knew the buck had to be on the other side. 

Joe's rubbery legs were shaking all the way down the tree til he reached the ground. Joe very quietly walked over to the two small trees where the buck was standing when he shot, and sure enough....a big smile came to his face...There laid his blood-covered arrow, stuck in the ground in the same way as his doe's arrow earlier. Joe picked up his bow and started down the blood trail. He noticed that the further he went, the more blood that he saw splattered on the leaves. By the time Joe reached the fallen tree, the blood was massive. Joe looked up and about 20 yards away, he saw what he was looking for: a huge brown lump laying motionless on the ground with a white rack attached to it...

Joe walked over and laid his bow down against the buck and grabbed its antlers with both hands. Joe just sat there and thought about the times that he had seen this buck and the fact that he had done everything right to accomplish this moment. Joe said a little prayer and it was sort of a bitter-sweet moment for him. You see, Joe just killed the king of his woods. Now comes the hard part...This deer weighs over 200 lbs. Joe will have to use his deer cart to get him out. After Joe had his buck strapped to his buck cart, he remembered he has to put on his tag before he does anything else. This time, Joe tie-strapped his tag to the main beam. "This deer is going on the wall!" said Joe. 

Joe gutted his buck and had his cart sitting beside his truck. As he was taking off the straps, Joe was startled by the words "Good evening sir, I see you got a nice buck" As Joe turned to look, he saw a man dressed in green pants and a green jacket, with a microphone attached to his collar, a gold badge, and shoulder patches that said 'Division of Wildlife'. "May I see your license sir?" Joe handed the officer his license and loaded his buck in the back of his truck. The officer asked him "Who gave you permission to be here?" Joe said "No one, I didn't think anyone hunted here" As the officer handed his license back to him, he gave him a piece of paper. "Ive had several calls" said the officer, "The land owner didn't know whose truck he had been seeing on his property and sent me back here to check it out" 

Oh no Joe! I guess we should have asked you this question first. Do you have a *SIGNED PERMISSION SLIP*??? 

A week later when the meat processor called Joe to come pick up his deer, Joe still had this guilty feeling about it. And although he was happy to get his deer...there was just something not right about it. When Joe left the processors, he had an idea. He headed right to the farmer's that owned the woods that he had hunted in. Joe told the farmer that he was very sorry and he didn't think anyone would care. Joe said that he would feel better if the farmer would accept some nice cuts of meat and a roll of summer sausage for his mistake. 

The farmer said that he had had trespassers before but no one had ever offered him anything. "Son, nobody has ever asked for permission and no one has offered anything like this to me. I'll tell you what...you sound like a responsible hunter and I respect your honesty, if you would like to hunt that woods next year, you can...And I also own another farm 2 miles from here that is 200 acres that you can hunt that too if you like. By the way, what is your name?" Joe stood there for a moment and then replied ..........."JOE BUCK"

Stay tuned....Joe and Earl will have a contest.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Alright, I nearly passed out trying not to laugh when Joe was caught trespassing!! But this is very true and very important. Also If Joe would have been me, That big 8 coulda been a 110 inch 8 and I'd thought it was the big one. From up in a tree everything looks big to me at 15 yards lol. I have a couple questions. I'm not familiar with the crop field areas, so Im asking. How do you choose your approach if deer are bedding in your woods but feeding in your field during early morning? As well as how do you pick your stand location, in relation to wind, on those fields edges or corners? If the deer are coming from bed behind you to feed in front of you, how do you chose a wind direction. I'm being a little vague here because I'm not sure how to put this in a sentence. This will lead me to another question later. My biggest diffculty is placing stands and thats what I'm trying to glean from this. Of course everything else is helpful, but this is what I find most helpful.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

That was a monkey wrench I didn't see coming. Come on Joe. I supprised they didn't take his deer. In Mississippi he would have never seen them horns again and had his liscense taking away.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> Alright, I nearly passed out trying not to laugh when Joe was caught trespassing!! But this is very true and very important. Also If Joe would have been me, That big 8 coulda been a 110 inch 8 and I'd thought it was the big one. From up in a tree everything looks big to me at 15 yards lol. I have a couple questions. I'm not familiar with the crop field areas, so Im asking. How do you choose your approach if deer are bedding in your woods but feeding in your field during early morning? As well as how do you pick your stand location, in relation to wind, on those fields edges or corners? If the deer are coming from bed behind you to feed in front of you, how do you chose a wind direction. I'm being a little vague here because I'm not sure how to put this in a sentence. This will lead me to another question later. My biggest diffculty is placing stands and thats what I'm trying to glean from this. Of course everything else is helpful, but this is what I find most helpful.


if everyone could figure the wind currents out and how deer use them ,it would be easy.
the example i used when the doe in the woods got wind of joe, when she was on the inside of the woods,and joe was on the outside,is real.
even a slight angle is better than nothing at all.
when your busted the most,is when your not there at all! your trails in and out does more harm ,than the scent your leaving while on stand. you see the scent that comes from you on stand will dissipate over a short time. the trails stay forever ,it seems. bloodhounds have been documented to follow a trail that's a week old. now deer have the capacity to be even better than a dog!
do they use that? who knows.
i sorta know what your asking if the deer are out in the fields feeding, and their coming back to bed, how can you get to your stand, without spooking them, or leaving a trail they have to cross?
ok let's look at this in the most basic way. the woods are in front of you the deer are out in the fields to your right and wind is blowing from left to right.
the wind is coming from the woods to the deer. they like this because they can tell who's in the woods.
you only have one choice here, you have to not get seen and this means you have to enter the woods for that to happen. now you can only go in just so far or your scent will be caught and blow out to them. so you can only go forward so far.
i would enter on the far left of the woods and head to the far right corner,but i can't get directly between their bedding and their position out in the field....game over.
you see they play to win ,everyday they must. we on the other side can only get so close to not be busted.

when joe goes to the mountains in West Virgina I'll try to explain it a little more. maybe you can get some idea,as to to the wind currents,thermo current and how it keeps changing all day and the problems joe will face.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

tag


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

The fact that Joe doesn't have exclusive rights to hunt this property changes everything. Much of his care in limiting his intrusion is meaningless if others are using the property.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> The fact that Joe doesn't have exclusive rights to hunt this property changes everything. Much of his care in limiting his intrusion is meaningless if others are using the property.


a big yes there....you can only control what you have control over!
that's why public hunting is much harder.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

WEEGEE said:


> if everyone could figure the wind currents out and how deer use them ,it would be easy.
> the example i used when the doe in the woods got wind of joe, when she was on the inside of the woods,and joe was on the outside,is real.
> even a slight angle is better than nothing at all.
> when your busted the most,is when your not there at all! your trails in and out does more harm ,than the scent your leaving while on stand. you see the scent that comes from you on stand will dissipate over a short time. the trails stay forever ,it seems. bloodhounds have been documented to follow a trail that's a week old. now deer have the capacity to be even better than a dog!
> ...


Your quite the author there WEEGEE!!! " JOE BUCK" LMAO


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> a big yes there....you can only control what you have control over!
> that's why public hunting is much harder.


When you can't control who is accessing the property, it calls for an entirely different set of strategies than when you know you are the only one using the property. 

Don't mean to hijack what you are doing, you are giving good info, but the little fact changes a lot.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Freelance Bowhunter said:


> When you can't control who is accessing the property, it calls for an entirely different set of strategies than when you know you are the only one using the property.
> 
> Don't mean to hijack what you are doing, you are giving good info, but the little fact changes a lot.


keep in mind this is a fictional story with joe being caught, as being funny. at the same time a learning experience.
i could have used joe hunting, on public land,as an example,but chose not to.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

tagging to read the rest - great job, WEEGEE.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> keep in mind this is a fictional story with joe being caught, as being funny. at the same time a learning experience.
> i could have used joe hunting, on public land,as an example,but chose not to.


I don't find Joe getting caught funny at all. It actually made me kinda mad at Joe for hunting land that is not his, or that he does not have permission to hunt. I am not even the land 
owner, so how do you think the land owner would feel. Its kinda simple, Its your land or someone you knows land. If not neither of the two, you do not hunt it. For the record I do not own any amount of hunting land, and It still made me mad Joe was hunting on land that he did not have the right too.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Barlow96 said:


> I don't find Joe getting caught funny at all. It actually made me kinda mad at Joe for hunting land that is not his, or that he does not have permission to hunt. I am not even the land
> owner, so how do you think the land owner would feel. Its kinda simple, Its your land or someone you knows land. If not neither of the two, you do not hunt it. For the record I do not own any amount of hunting land, and It still made me mad Joe was hunting on land that he did not have the right too.


But, not to play devils advocate here, did joe know he wasn't allowed to hunt. let's dY since Joe is a new hunter and a buddy told him about this ground he hunted on a time or 2. This ground isn't posted, at least in PA I believe that means you can hunt on it. Doesn't mean he shouldn't have done his research to see who owns the ground, but still, was he in the wrong according to the laws in his state?


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Barlow96 said:


> I don't find Joe getting caught funny at all. It actually made me kinda mad at Joe for hunting land that is not his, or that he does not have permission to hunt. I am not even the land
> owner, so how do you think the land owner would feel. Its kinda simple, Its your land or someone you knows land. If not neither of the two, you do not hunt it. For the record I do not own any amount of hunting land, and It still made me mad Joe was hunting on land that he did not have the right too.


That little addition to the story really threw a curveball to the whole works. In some states, you are not trespassing unless the land is posted. It might be easier to assume that Weegee is from one of those states where this is looked on a lot differently than where most of us live and hunt.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

guys this is suppose to be a learning story for new hunters ...what the moral of the story is to get permission to hunt the ground PERIOD!
i put that part in to get the fact out he did wrong----felt bad----made it right===got a reward, no intent 

your arguing a mute point...let the young hunters try to learn something here.reread the very first post!
if your a know it all and already know this stuff...go set down and not train wreck it for all those that enjoy the stories!

it's not a true story c-mon!
if you have to pick apart every word ,make your own post about permission to hunt.I'm trying not to post controversial topics here,but some here understand what I'm trying to do!


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> guys this is suppose to be a learning story for new hunters ...what the moral of the story is to get permission to hunt the ground PERIOD!
> i put that part in to get the fact out he did wrong----felt bad----made it right===got a reward, no intent
> 
> your arguing a mute point...let the young hunters try to learn something here.reread the very first post!
> ...


Carry on, and he did try and make it right. But where I am from all land is posted unless stated public land. I did not know that some states just let you claim land that does not have posted signs. Very new to me.


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I've killed 200 with the bow in 18 years. So do I get a cookie???...


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

PSR II said:


> I've killed 200 with the bow in 18 years. So do I get a cookie???...


Your cookie is all the deer meat you should have consumed over the years.


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Great info


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> guys this is suppose to be a learning story for new hunters ...what the moral of the story is to get permission to hunt the ground PERIOD!
> i put that part in to get the fact out he did wrong----felt bad----made it right===got a reward, no intent
> 
> your arguing a mute point...let the young hunters try to learn something here.reread the very first post!
> ...



No one is arguing, just trying to clarify. Just keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

WEEGEE said:


> guys this is suppose to be a learning story for new hunters ...what the moral of the story is to get permission to hunt the ground PERIOD!
> i put that part in to get the fact out he did wrong----felt bad----made it right===got a reward, no intent
> 
> your arguing a mute point...let the young hunters try to learn something here.reread the very first post!
> ...


You're making your audience think. I had a professor that would have given you an A for the semester for doing that.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Are we a bonus tag state where joe lives? Or with the amount of deer joe has seen does he stop at one and one?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

joe ,as a new hunter has made mistakes. most are hunting mistakes,this time it was a law mistake.
this is all new to joe,but he's learning, to be a better hunter. one thing joe didn't know was the doe, his buck was following was seen, being chased by a big 10 pt that was on that property,that came from earl's woods. joe isn't going to hunt that property ,until next year.
but joe is still going to hunt deer again real soon.

the first time my brother went deer hunting ,just about the same thing happened to him.he got a bow and practiced with it.
3 of us decided to hunt the river bottoms.we had no sooner left the truck ,when the warden showed up.we all had permission slips but my brother never bought a deer tag!
he never even knew, he had to have one. he had bought a hunting licenses and that's what he was doing. i never thought to ask him either.
the warden issued him a ticket for hunting without a license. you see the only hunting he ever did before was squirrel hunt.
my brother was so upset he never went hunting again,to this day.
things like this happen every year,and it requires education. this is what joe is going to get,when this is over,an education!


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

:rock-on::nixon::hail:


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ohio36hunter said:


> :rock-on::nixon::hail:


thanks den.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

buckeyboy said:


> Your quite the author there WEEGEE!!! " JOE BUCK" LMAO


No way JOE BUCK can hunt in October, he has to wait until the World Series is over!



Barlow96 said:


> Carry on, and he did try and make it right. But where I am from all land is posted unless stated public land. I did not know that some states just let you claim land that does not have posted signs. Very new to me.


Come hunt in MA, VT, NH, or Maine. Private land is open for anyone to hunt if it isn't legally posted, and you obey the setbacks laws.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

PSR II said:


> I've killed 200 with the bow in 18 years. So do I get a cookie???...


Do you hunt multiple states, or do you live in state where you can whack and stack to your heart's content?


----------



## mgriffin546 (Oct 25, 2013)

Joe Buck? I hate that Yankee loving jerk.

Great job Weegee, I have a lot to learn. Keep teaching. Go Sox!


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

we can use this map! green is property boundaries and blue is creeks with flowing water.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Weegee I am enjoying your posts.I had given up hunting for almost 20 years and I took it back up 4 years ago. I hunt a few different spots but own 23 acres and I tend to hunt that property the most and have took 4 nice bucks in 4 years. I have a hard time staying out of the woods because I love going in, I even took a monster the second year, and I was hunting virtually every day because I knew he was there. Once the rut hits I think the bucks just get a little stupid and your chances go way up no matter how badly you have been spreading your scent. I am going to try to hunt less or hunt other spots, but I find there is no place like home and I tend to move my climbers to different locations and have a few fixed stands.

What are your thoughts on using a Quad, is it a pro or a con. in a way I think it can help because it is like wearing the cow bell, the deer do not think of you as a predator but as a car that they see a lot. It does add an odor to your clothes that can hurt.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

golfanddeernut said:


> Weegee I am enjoying your posts.I had given up hunting for almost 20 years and I took it back up 4 years ago. I hunt a few different spots but own 23 acres and I tend to hunt that property the most and have took 4 nice bucks in 4 years. I have a hard time staying out of the woods because I love going in, I even took a monster the second year, and I was hunting virtually every day because I knew he was there. Once the rut hits I think the bucks just get a little stupid and your chances go way up no matter how badly you have been spreading your scent. I am going to try to hunt less or hunt other spots, but I find there is no place like home and I tend to move my climbers to different locations and have a few fixed stands.
> 
> What are your thoughts on using a Quad, is it a pro or a con. in a way I think it can help because it is like wearing the cow bell, the deer do not think of you as a predator but as a car that they see a lot. It does add an odor to your clothes that can hurt.


well your right about them getting a little crazy during rut. i've got between them and a hot doe before and they just looked at me and turned and ran around me. the quad is almost a must for me now. it all depends how many times they see/hear one. they're are every where around here and like you say,if you keep going they just watch you go by.i know guys that park them under their tree and put a camo tarp over them and have gotten deer! a buck in hard rut wouldn't care if it was a semi parked there.
remember the exhaust can contaminate your clothes....but it's not the exhaust that scares them...it's us!


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

WEEGEE, you need to post up some pictures, you must have one hell of a trophy room!


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

I just turned 26, I got a bow last year at this time and it was my first year bow hunting. Had an interesting season, saw a few small bucks and a few does, I didnt shoot at anything but I passed on several deer within 15 yards including a small bodied, probably 1.5 yr old, 7 pt. at 12 yards. I'm learning one day at a time. I look forward to reading more of this.


I have hunted off and on since I was 12, but after getting into archery and putting cameras out last year it really got me hooked. I have spend several nights lying in bed thinking about camera placement and stand locations. I appreciate your insight and though I have only read through page 2 I will read the whole thing, just like the couple of books I have bought to make me a better, more educated hunter.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

escout402 said:


> WEEGEE, you need to post up some pictures, you must have one hell of a trophy room!




see post #47


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

tagged , love this ..

here is a map of where i hunt and what i picked up last yr .

i was on a swivel chair behind a pine tree with some camo burlap put up.
first yr time bow hunting ,

watching 2 does and buck go up the hedge row to the pines , bleated a few times , they stoped and looked , continued up the row 
bleated again they stop dead at the corner then came across in my direction , waiting for them to come down the field. look to my
right for some reason and there's a buck looking at me with a set of horns in my hand lol 

but this is the layout of what i have to work with and yes "Jim" has permission , used to work on this farm as a teen.


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

escout402 said:


> Do you hunt multiple states, or do you live in state where you can whack and stack to your heart's content?



Multiple states


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> joe ,as a new hunter has made mistakes. most are hunting mistakes,this time it was a law mistake.
> this is all new to joe,but he's learning, to be a better hunter. one thing joe didn't know was the doe, his buck was following was seen, being chased by a big 10 pt that was on that property,that came from earl's woods. joe isn't going to hunt that property ,until next year.
> but joe is still going to hunt deer again real soon.
> 
> ...


Well that is sad. A good game warden knows when to throw the book at someone and when a guy has a break coming. This game warden should have let the guy go to town and buy his tag. Honest mistake.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

This is going to be mandatory reading for my teenage bow hunter and I'm gleaning gems of info as well. I really like how you're taking us along on a new bow hunter's journey and the lessons learned along the way. Thank you for what you are doing here and I'm sure my son will thank you as well.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

WEEGEE said:


> see post #47


Joe needs to remember to bring his camera so that when HE kills 400+ deer he will have some pictures to share!! LOL!:wink:


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

Barlow96 said:


> I don't find Joe getting caught funny at all. It actually made me kinda mad at Joe for hunting land that is not his, or that he does not have permission to hunt. I am not even the land
> owner, so how do you think the land owner would feel. Its kinda simple, Its your land or someone you knows land. If not neither of the two, you do not hunt it. For the record I do not own any amount of hunting land, and It still made me mad Joe was hunting on land that he did not have the right too.


Yeah man someone should talk to Mr. Buck because that's just a fictional outrage!


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

I waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Weegee,

So its better to just make as much noise as you want when getting set up before hunting season. Kind of do whatever you want? Then let area settle down and play the wind and scent around hunting season?

So deer understand that when animals are attempting to be stealth that its an issue and inherently viewed as a thereat?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Crapshot said:


> Weegee,
> 
> So its better to just make as much noise as you want when getting set up before hunting season. Kind of do whatever you want? Then let area settle down and play the wind and scent around hunting season?
> 
> So deer understand that when animals are attempting to be stealth that its an issue and inherently viewed as a thereat?


exactly if they know your coming to the woods let them know(not hunting) your no more than an inconvenience to them.
just an example here ....two of us was talking all across a 100yrds. field ....we walked in about 10' to a tree and started putting in steps we trimmed and talked for about 45 mins or so.....started walking back ...got about 25 yrds. away and i forgot a saw ...walked back by myself to the tree....i got startled when 2 does jumped up and ran less than 20 yrds. away...they just laid there, and watched us work,but when i was quite going back,they couldn't stand that!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

jaximus said:


> we can use this map! green is property boundaries and blue is creeks with flowing water.
> 
> View attachment 2205178


what is this map for????
if this is your hunting map, and you want me to do what, with it?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Joe, is going to win a week of hunting, in the wild wonderful woods of West Virgina from earl!

before he goes on that trip I'm going to tell a story, that forever changed the way i looked, at bow hunting deer,that has lasted a lifetime.
i hope you can "feel" what i did,many years ago. i just hope i can relate it in words.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> what is this map for????
> if this is your hunting map, and you want me to do what, with it?


He wants you to use it for your story


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

i had commented earlier that we need a map for the story, so i provided one!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

So is it fiction or true stories?


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Great thread with an unexpected curveball.

Thank you.


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

I love it when the more mature guys teach. I eat it up. Thanks for this Weegee.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Crapshot said:


> I love it when the more mature guys teach. I eat it up.


I've been a licensed hunter for forty years. There's not a thing that says I haven't doing everything wrong for the duration. I have my blunders.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

jaximus said:


> i had commented earlier that we need a map for the story, so i provided one!


you really don't need a map....you need to listen to the tips i have give.you then can apply them to any map.
reread story ,you'll see the questions we asked joe about his property .wind directions and so forth. you see a map does nothing!
from a half mile up can you see...oak trees old rubs and scrapes or even the deer trails?is there swamps or ridges in there?
i see these maps,all the time,and it's the same, the op asks where should i hunt?
it takes boot leather to know,not a red x on a map that no one has seen.

take the information i have provided and you can be dropped off anywhere and be able to hunt...not just one property.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

i definitely read the whole thing carefully, my intent was to be helpful and provide visual material for visual learners. i shall now just be a silent observer


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

jaximus said:


> i definitely read the whole thing carefully, my intent was to be helpful and provide visual material for visual learners. i shall now just be a silent observer


no problem,i guess i just missed it.
you'll get a better understanding when joe gets to his next hunt. he has never been there before and he will need to know more about hunting in unfamiliar places.
every place we hunt ,we look for theses signs,if you can recognize theses signs ,it will put your puzzle together, for you.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

This story started in 1977 or 1978....A hunting buddy and I were sitting around talking and we decided that we wanted to go out of state hunting somewhere. I told him West Virginia tags are cheap...we could go down there and hunt for a few days, and he said Let's do it. So we loaded our gear in my pickup and headed for West Virginia. We didn't have a clue as to where we were going or what the place would be like when we got there. We decided to head for Elkins. But we had gotten on a back road that led us out to the middle of nowhere. Somewhere near Cox Mills, we stopped at a little mom and pop country store to get something to drink. We walked in and I asked an old man that waited on us where a good place for bow hunting deer would be. He told us that he didn't know, but that he knew a guy that could help us out. He told us to go on down the road about 2 miles, off the gravel road and we would see a lane heading straight up a hill to our right. He said that man lived up at the end of the road. Well we found the road and drove 3/4 a mile to the end and here's what we found: 

As we rounded a side of a hill, there sat a rickety old house and some out buildings on about 2 acres carved out of the side of a hill. There wasn't a drop of paint on anything. The house and all the buildings had the dark, weathered-wood look. There was a shed off to the side of the house that had 2 or 3 pigs in it. And another small shed that had a fence around it with 1 cow in it and a few chickens running around. I noticed the garden off to the side of the hill that was about an acre in size. As we got out of the truck an old man came out on the front porch. He said "My name's Jeb Williams, can i help you boys?" I said "yea, the man down at the grocery store said that you might be able to help us. Were looking for a place to bowhunt for some deer." He said "where are you boys from?" and I told him Ohio. He said "Ohh hi?"

He said "Yea there's some deer around, but their not easy to get." he asked "Your using bow and arrow?" and we told him yes. And he said thats what he used to. So he started telling us some stories about the deer that he has hunted around his home. As we sat there and listened to him, it become apparent that he was a whole lot different kind of a hunter than we were. He hunted because he HAD to, he had been a hunter all his life and hunting was a big part of his life. We did it for the fun of it, he did it for survival. He had to feed his family and we didn't. Some of the stories that he told us about having to spend nights up on the mountain while he was hunting, and that the deer that he does get, he smokes part of it in the smoke house and cans the rest. He went in the house and brought out his bow that he was proud of. It looked like a 1960 model, all fiberglass bow. No sights, nothing but a stick and a string. He said "Boys I don't shoot at a deer no further than 30 feet away" and that he hunted all year around. And as we sat there, I got thinking...This man hunts as a job with nothing, he didn't wear camos, he didn't have fancy insulated boots, but what he did have was something we didn't. He has the stealth of a cougar, stalking his prey and he did it with no scent eliminating sprays or carbon suits. Just his mountain wits. You see, what he lacked in the equipment that he used, he more than made up for it in his hunting tactics and skills. 

We hunt as a hobby or a sport, he hunted all of his life just to support his family. There's a big difference. When we go, we have fun whether we kill a deer or not. When he went, it was a serious job. We hunt for only a few hours, but when he went out, he wouldn't come home until he got his deer. We must have seemed funny to him, because we were after deer, whether we got one or not, just to have fun doing it. He told us of a place, not too far from there, where we could go hunting and on the second day, I shot a little doe. So that evening, we took it back to his house and gave it to him. And he thanked us very much, and was very appreciative of our offer to give it back to him. And as I sat there talking to him, I thought....This guy does the same thing we do, without sights..release..compounds..or the latest broad heads..and he was better than we were! 

Jeb was in his late 40's or early 50's and I'm sure he lead a rough life, with no money. I don't even think there was electric going up that mountain to his house...and to think he did all of his hunting about one step ahead of the original Indians who had hunted there,before him. But even the Indians had some sort of camo, Jeb wore ol' worn out bib overhauls and a flannel shirt and a Fred Bear hat. 

So when I watch the hunting channel and I see an advertisement of a big buck deer and some guy says "Get the deer you deserve! Buy my widget...it comes in 3 different camo patterns" I just shake my head and think of Jeb. 

We have hunters today that can't go hunting unless they have a $200 range finder around their neck and a $1000 bow, and a $300 tree stand. 
If Jeb even had a tree stand, it wouldn't have been much more than a board up in a tree. I just wish I would have gotten to spend more time with Jeb to learn the knowledge he had- just through his own experiences of supporting his family through hunting. 

When I watch the hunting shows, I'm sure Jeb could kill deer in their world, but I'm not too sure the hunting celebs could kill one in HIS world.

If hunters today would only learn to rely on their natural-born hunting instincts and skills instead of trying to take short cuts...there would be much more success in the hunting world today.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i figured i would get at least a comment by now!
i guess I'm just wishing for something,that's just not going to happen here.
we'll just let joe go it alone....good luck joe.


----------



## Earthroot (Feb 12, 2015)

WEEGEE, your post about Jeb did answer one question I had for you (Does anybody hunt deer by stalking rather than sitting in a tree or behind a blind?). I for one, would like to know more about that. I haven't hunted before, but am fairly sure I don't want to sit in a tree. If that's the way it has to done...no problem. I'd just rather stalk. 
I have a nice bow...not camo. I'll not go purchase camouflage clothing, callers, or sundry. I have a pick-up, earth colored clothing. Just wondering if I have a reasonable chance of getting a deer. Oh, I can move very quietly.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> i figured i would get at least a comment by now!
> i guess I'm just wishing for something,that's just not going to happen here.
> we'll just let joe go it alone....good luck joe.


There is no argument to be made. So we agree with the statement above. It's seems this days everyone wants to make the quick kill and not work for it, and yes we hunt for sport. Can't many people say otherwise. Yea I buy some hunting accessories for comfort in the woods. I remember when I started hunting with my dad. He didn't get me much in the clothes department. So I froze my butt off some days. So at 14 years old I was saving my allowance and grass cutting money to by hunting clothes for cold weather. I just bought me another stand last year for its lightweight, for long walks while hunting on my favorite public ground. Which is pretty much all I hunt is public. So I don't have the comfort of stands in place.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Barlow96 said:


> There is no argument to be made. So we agree with the statement above. It's seems this days everyone wants to make the quick kill and not work for it, and yes we hunt for sport. Can't many people say otherwise. Yea I buy some hunting accessories for comfort in the woods. I remember when I started hunting with my dad. He didn't get me much in the clothes department. So I froze my butt off some days. So at 14 years old I was saving my allowance and grass cutting money to by hunting clothes for cold weather. I just bought me another stand last year for its lightweight, for long walks while hunting on my favorite public ground. Which is pretty much all I hunt is public. So I don't have the comfort of stands in place.


yep i know what your talking about. i thought i would start this thread with the expectation that some would appreciate some tips and advice.
i see where people would read it and i just thought they would respond to it ,better than they did.
i thought about doing this for a long time ,but i guess i was just wasting my time ,writing it.
i see people ,when you hold a door open for them,they just walk right through and never say a word. it's if your supposed to, do that for them.
well I'm from a different place and time. I'll help those, that want to help themselves, and just let the others go on by!


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

WEEGEE said:


> yep i know what your talking about. i thought i would start this thread with the expectation that some would appreciate some tips and advice.
> i see where people would read it and i just thought they would respond to it ,better than they did.
> i thought about doing this for a long time ,but i guess i was just wasting my time ,writing it.
> i see people ,when you hold a door open for them,they just walk right through and never say a word. it's if your supposed to, do that for them.
> well I'm from a different place and time. I'll help those, that want to help themselves, and just let the others go on by!


Thank you for doing this thread. I have been a quiet observer thus far, but I want to say that I have learned much about bowhunting deer on this thread, and reinforced what I have learned in the field. Looking forward to Joe's next hunt.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

HotnTot said:


> Thank you for doing this thread. I have been a quiet observer thus far, but I want to say that I have learned much about bowhunting deer on this thread, and reinforced what I have learned in the field. Looking forward to Joe's next hunt.


i don't know if i'm going to continue with joe....it depends on how many replies i get in the next day or so.
if you like it and want more ,i need to hear about it.
joe has a long,long way to go and we need him to go on hunts all summer long ,until you can go to the woods with some knowledge to apply to your own hunt,this fall.


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

More joe!!!


----------



## WV Lungbuster (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd like to hear more.


----------



## skidmor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Weegee, don't stop now! love the last story pretty awesome to meet an guy like that, not to many hunting with bow and arrow to feed the family even in those days. Thats something you don't ever forget. Really enjoying your writing think its the best thing on this site right now and look forward to the next after reading! Keep up the good work I'm a fan!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Definitely more for me and my son. I, for one, can relate to a lot of what Joe's going thru from when I first started bowhunting. I try to pass this on to my son but sometimes it's good for them to hear it from someone else as well to reinforce it. Plus I've learned a thing or two as well. We need more cow bell!!! We need more Joe!!! Thank you very much for sharing your experience, it's appreciated more than you know.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

I was wanting more of joe as well. I have been exclusively following this thread for the last 4 days or more. Not moving my phone off the page. Just refreshing the page to see if there is anything new on it. And yea I have picked up some details that I have maybe missed in the past.


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

yes keep it coming , this will be my 2nd yr bow hunting so i only got 1 yr of bad habits to fix lol ..


----------



## stro52 (Apr 4, 2015)

I am a brand new hunter looking to start this fall. I know no one who hunts, period, and have no one to look to for advice or to share with me their experiences bowhunting. This thread with "joe buck" has been invaluable to me and I would greatly appreciate for you WEEGEE to continue to share your vast knowledge. I dont know how long it took you to learn all these tips and tricks posted here but Im sure that it would have been something that would have taken me years to learn. Please, continue, for us new hunter's sake!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ok i hear ya!!!!
i guess i just wanted to hear from you guys to keep going......so i did!
joe is going to win a bow hunt from earl,his neighbor.......it will have some very good info and some more "tricks" for joe to use.
he is going to be surprised what lays ahead for him......Tues. evening I'll start on joe's next excursion, to the wild wonderful world of W. VA.


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Go Joe!


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

I Vote to see joe hunt like jeb when you get a chance lol!


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

I would like to see how Joe would do in vt. Big woods and low deer density. O ya archery season is first sat in oct to last sat in oct.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

hillscreekkid said:


> I would like to see how Joe would do in vt. Big woods and low deer density. O ya archery season is first sat in oct to last sat in oct.


pay close attention hills in W.VA are no different,than Vermont.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

bowwowwow said:


> I Vote to see joe hunt like jeb when you get a chance lol!


they'll be no one like jeb....he was a one of a kind.
but joe will learn some of jeb's wisdom!


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

looking forward to more. I have already used some of the information from this thread for planning next year on how to get to stands. Last year I was lazy most of the time and took the quickest route to my stands. This year that wont be the case. I am also changing how far into the woods I will go with stands. I appreciate the advice and look forward to learning as much as I can in the next 6 months.

About the only thing I think I will do differently than what you recommend is get a grunt wheeze call. I have had it work for buddies and my brother and only a select few hunt our property (or surrounding properties). Maybe I will have to learn the hard way, and maybe the mature bucks will have already heard these calls, but I am willing to give it a try a year or two. No more Code Blue though haha


----------



## rookieshot (Mar 3, 2013)

Please keep going Joe!


----------



## jgravlin (Oct 4, 2009)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading this post. I have been hunting for about 10 years, and the first 5 I made many many more mistakes than Joe and learned from each and everyone. I will continue reading and learning. Thanks


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

I really enjoy this thread. The Jeb story brings back allot of memories as a kid listening to the older members of deer camp talk. :thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## INSEASON (Feb 25, 2004)

Joe is learning the right way, a lot of young guys ( gals ) don't have this kinda help could use it.
Nice job.good shooting joe.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

this is very close to jeb's house...not his ,but.if you could see a mountain behind it would be close.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

WEEGEE said:


> View attachment 2206980
> 
> 
> 
> this is very close to jeb's house...not his ,but close



Now you're talking!


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING (Mar 31, 2012)

Always happy to learn more. 
Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> if everyone could figure the wind currents out and how deer use them ,it would be easy.
> the example i used when the doe in the woods got wind of joe, when she was on the inside of the woods,and joe was on the outside,is real.
> even a slight angle is better than nothing at all.
> when your busted the most,is when your not there at all! your trails in and out does more harm ,than the scent your leaving while on stand. you see the scent that comes from you on stand will dissipate over a short time. the trails stay forever ,it seems. bloodhounds have been documented to follow a trail that's a week old. now deer have the capacity to be even better than a dog!
> ...


Thanks WEEGEE, for taking time to replay to me. Wasn't able to use the internet this weekend so took me aliitle bit to respond. Looking forward to more info on the remainder of Joe's hunting career!


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

This is GREAT!! I have learned so much already. Is there a way to put all of the Joe story together without the side comments from everyone. I want my son and daughter to read it.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

matlocc said:


> This is GREAT!! I have learned so much already. Is there a way to put all of the Joe story together without the side comments from everyone. I want my son and daughter to read it.


copy and paste


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

I've enjoyed this thread also. Hoping you will add to it! Seems now-a-day's that there are limited sources to learn from when it comes to bowhunting. Experiences that others have had are the best. A lot of the TV stuff seems to have too much marketing hype weaved into it. It would be great to hear more of your stories or tips and tricks that you have used over the years to outwit different bucks/does. Thanks!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

msteff said:


> I've enjoyed this thread also. Hoping you will add to it! Seems now-a-day's that there are limited sources to learn from when it comes to bowhunting. Experiences that others have had are the best. A lot of the TV stuff seems to have too much marketing hype weaved into it. It would be great to hear more of your stories or tips and tricks that you have used over the years to outwit different bucks/does. Thanks!


Never in the history of bowhunting has there been more sources for learning than there is today. This is just one.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

One of AT's best threads ever thus far...Great job Weegee


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the time and wisdom.


----------



## ManOnTheCouch (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I've learned a great deal. Please keep it coming.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good read, keep it up


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE said:


> exactly if they know your coming to the woods let them know(not hunting) your no more than an inconvenience to them.
> just an example here ....two of us was talking all across a 100yrds. field ....we walked in about 10' to a tree and started putting in steps we trimmed and talked for about 45 mins or so.....started walking back ...got about 25 yrds. away and i forgot a saw ...walked back by myself to the tree....i got startled when 2 does jumped up and ran less than 20 yrds. away...they just laid there, and watched us work,but when i was quite going back,they couldn't stand that!


WeeGee Have had several instances that were similar. Usually in rural hunting areas for me, but then again that is where I hunt a lot. Walked in with a buddy who was carrying a stand and other gear. As we walked I spotted a doe bedded near the trail ahead of us. I told Ron to keep walking and talking while I loaded an arrow and drew the bow while walking and talking. When I got to the doe I stopped and shot. 5 yards and pinned her to the ground. Learned that years ago while rabbit hunting. Once in a while they hold tight. I guess they think they are invisible.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> WeeGee Have had several instances that were similar. Usually in rural hunting areas for me, but then again that is where I hunt a lot. Walked in with a buddy who was carrying a stand and other gear. As we walked I spotted a doe bedded near the trail ahead of us. I told Ron to keep walking and talking while I loaded an arrow and drew the bow while walking and talking. When I got to the doe I stopped and shot. 5 yards and pinned her to the ground. Learned that years ago while rabbit hunting. Once in a while they hold tight. I guess they think they are invisible.


absolutely...don't make eye contact and just keep walking and talking.i was easing to a stand one afternoon....very slow and quite...got in stand and was just starting to sit down,when right beside the stand tree was a blow down. this little 6 pt crawled from under it and i mean crawled for about 20 yrds. or so then walked close to the ground,for another 20.he went through a fence and turned to see what i was doing....then started bouncing away.i couldn't have been over 10' away when i went up the tree.
i watched a nice buck coming down a plowed field one day and laid down in the dead furrow and you could just barely see the tips of his rack.
he laid there all day 30 yrds. from the road and nobody could see him.he let me get to about 20' away before he got up and ran.and i bet if i would have never walked right at him ,he would have stayed there.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

**WARNING**

Viewer discretion advised...For mature (or curious) hunter audiences only.
The following story contains adult language and deer nudity.
The names of characters have been changed to protect their identity.
Events and some situations have been changed for entertainment purposes only.
All characters are innocent until proven guilty in a court of law.

Joe's adventure will start tomorrow afternoon....bring your pop corn and a note book!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Pop corn .... Check


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Joe was just coming from town,one afternoon. as he approached earl's house,he could see earl ,out shooting his bow. he decided to stop by ,and say hi.How's it going ,buddy? pretty good.said earl ,with a grin. Got your bow with ya? always ,said Joe. well go get it and I'll give you some lessons.

you,give me lessons? i don't think so said Joe. well let's just have a little contest said earl. your on buddy,replied Joe. What are going to shoot for?
I'll tell you what,if i beat you,you rake my lawn.And if you beat me,you can go, with me to my parents house,on a deer hunt.Deer hunt,asked Joe?
But i don't think that's going to happen. Best group with three arrows?Your on said Joe.
The target was a 6" paper plate We'll both shoot at the same time said earl,i don't want you to watch me,you might learn something!
As they proceeded,it was 2 for 2 in the plate.Then earl pulled his last arrow to the right ,just by a hair. As Joe sank his arrow in the plate,he turned and said,when do we leave? earl just grinned and said,Fri. night right after work!

Fri. evening found them ,in a loaded truck,headed for W.VA. Just over the state line they stopped to pick up their licenses and coffee.
Joe turned to earl and said ,I'm sure glad i beat you.BEAT ME,i beat myself said earl. i was going to ask you to go anyhow,i just wanted to watch you rake my yard.
They drove several hours.Up, down ,left curve,right curve finally earl said,here we are.The house emptied as they pulled in.Earl's mom and dad,along with earl's sister came running out,to greet them.After some hugs and a little bed time snack,they called it a day.

The next morning Joe went outside to look around.WOW where are we? The only thing that was level, was the coffee, in his cup.
Joe's eyes fixed on a mountain range that ran right behind the house.Are we going to hunt ,that? Yep from that mountain top to the south ,to the top over there,to the north,said earl.How are we going to hunt that,asked Joe?

Well Joe it's time for us to tell you a few things your going to have to know,before you start up that mountain.You see all the things you learned back home ,is totally different here.The wind is constantly changing,up there.Also if you haven't noticed ,you don't see any corn or bean fields around here. You see Joe these deer are well adapted to living here. And for you to get one,will take some effort on your part. so let's get started.

you see that hay/pasture field at the bottom of the mountain? That's where they come out to feed at night,then they filter back up the mountain,in the mornings.When they go up or come down,they don't walk straight up,or down,but rather they'll take the easiest way. If you was going up to the top,would you go straight up or zig/zag pattern? Or would you spiral around to get there? well they do the same. Well, while we're on the subject of the deer trails, we might as well get started there. That hay field will have 3 or 4 different trails coming to it. You'll need to see which one is being used the most. If you start to follow it up the hill, you'll notice that it will be following an old logging road, a shelf coming off the mountain, but it will be a gradual incline. If you would follow it...about every 20-50 yards, you will find a trail that goes around the mountain. These trails around will go clear to the top. As you are following the trail coming out of the field, you will notice the higher you go, the less traveled it is. That is because they will turn one way or another on one of the trails that goes around the mountain. But what we are going to focus on, is a buck trail.

Ok Joe, you see the mountain thats right behind the house? you also have a mountain to the south and one to the north. Do you see where the mountains connect up about 3/4 of the way up the mountain? That's a saddle that connects one mountain to the other. If you go up there, you will find a trail that leads from mountain side to that saddle and then it will continue on around the next mountain to the next saddle. This is the trail that most of the bucks will travel. Think of it this way Joe, if you had to live on these mountains and you were going from mountain to mountain, wouldnt you try to take the most level route you could? They do the same thing. You see, when a buck is in rut, the best route that he can take is the one that intersects all the deer trails coming from the field. This way, he can run across and cut more trails by going around the mountain than going up and down it. He can travel all day on just one or two of these main trails that lead around the mountain. He will be on what Im calling here the "saddle trail" or the first one under it. 

Stand placement will be critical. Here's a few things that you need to look for. If you could see these mountains from the top looking down, that main deer trail on the saddle would look like a figure 8. On both sides of a mountain will be that saddle trail, so in reality, it would look like a figure 8 at that saddle with 4 different trails coming to it. Each mountain saddle will usually have the same thing. What you're going to look for on that saddle, either one of the mountain slopes that come to that saddle will have a major scrape/rubs. It might be on one or the other, but there will be a sign post there. Now, lets say you find one on a saddle, it will mostly be on the flat or against the side of the hill at the saddle. If you find one you need to go above it on the side of the hill to set your stand. Close enough to it so that you can get a shot on the trails leading to it. Now Joe, you're going to have to give up something to get something. You'll learn more of this when we talk about the wind, but this is one place you need to check out. 

The next place that you need to really look at...as you're going up the main deer trail, and just before you get to the saddle trail, the trail that parallels the saddle trail (first one under) if it is well-used, it could mean a tree has fallen across the saddle trail and they are using that one instead. This so-called 'field trail' that you are following might not go to the saddle, but will intersect the trail that goes around the mountain. If you find that...look for a primary scrape, same as on the saddle. When you find that, you want to go off to one side or the other (depending on the wind) and above to set your stand.

Now Joe here comes the critical part....wind. Have you ever watched water run around a rock in a river? Some water goes right over the top, but most goes around. As the water goes around, you will notice at the back side of the rock, the water will be turbulent. Its the same way with these mountains. The wind will blow against that mountain...some currents going up and others will go around the mountain and will blow over at the saddles. When it goes over the saddles or around the mountains, on the back side will be the same turbulence as you've seen in the river. But there's another thing that's in play here...the thermals. Here's how this works joe...have you ever noticed fog in the valleys? The cooler air will start in the valleys during the mornings but as the sun heats the side of the mountain up, it will begin to rise. Look at it this way joe, a fire place....the heat and the smoke will rise up the chimney...these thermals work in the same way. As the air temperatures go up, the thermals will go up the mountain side. Just the opposite in the evening. When the mountain cools down, the thermals will go down to the valley. Just like the fireplace, in the evening you can feel cool air coming out of the fire place if there's no fire in it. So you see Joe, even if you have no wind blowing...there will always be a breeze on a mountain. It will blow one way in the morning and be just the opposite in the evening. This is what makes mountain hunting so difficult. 

But, as complicated as this may sound, and the difficulty that you will have to overcome, remember this: the deer have to put up with the same thing. They know it like the back of their hand and to be successful, you will have to learn it to. You see Joe, the deer try to take advantage of it, but sometimes it can be a disadvantage to them. To give you an example: Lets say the deer go up about 3/4 the way up the mountain to bed. All day the wind comes across the pasture, hits the side of the mountain and goes up to them. Now if you were a predator to them, and you come across the top down, they will either have to see you or here you, but they won't be able to smell you. Now as evening comes, its just the opposite. Now your scent would go down the hill to them and you would get busted that way. So this is why I say "hunt the saddle" because the wind current will be blowing from one way to another more constantly than anywhere else. When you set a stand there, on that figure 8, you will lose one trail coming around one mountain: the two trails coming around from the opposite mountain will come to you and one trail on the mountain you are on. It will give you the best advantage. You need to go early and stay all day. You will see more bucks in the mountains between 10am and 2pm making their rounds on that saddle trail. The next best bet is the field trail that intersects the saddle trail or the one right under it. The third best is to sit at the bottom of the hill to one side of the trail coming out of the pasture. If you put up a stand there, you must put it on the back side of the tree, facing the pasture. You see, when they come down and you're up a tree, alot of times they are above you looking out to the field. They will be cautious because if there is no wind, the thermals are going down the hill and they have a hard time smelling you. But you'll be picked out of the tree very easy. 

I know Joe, this is alot to learn in a day. Sometimes it takes many years to understand the dynamics of mountain deer hunting. Just as I'm thinking about Jeb, he could walk out on his front porch and see which way the wind was blowing and he would know exactly what part of the mountain to go and hunt that day.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow. I've never hunted in mountains for white tails, but I are learned a lot of stuff from my elk hunts. Crazy how you can actually feel the direction in thermals change when the sun sets


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

hope this map might help...just click it to make it bigger


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

tag


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

tomorrow Joe will head up the mountain to find a stand site....think we should tell him ,not to put all his clothes on,before he climbs up,
or should we let him get all sweaty?
should we mention a compass,or gps? I don't know what to do with earl.maybe he'll have to lead the search party to go find joe!:mg:


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dress him light with no GPS or Compass, That way I know how he feels. He can even take his cell phone and lose signal! I'm going to read this post a lot


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Joe might not know how to use a compass Weegee. You might be able to help Joe by teaching him. Since you don't have time to teach him today, might give him a pack of bright eyes trail markers.
Good stuff here weegee, keep it up.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

Give that boy a gps...nothing worse than hiking up a big old mountain then wandering around in the dark looking for your stand, stinking up 1/2,the mountain side. Once you have your entrance and exit memorized leave it home.


----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

GPS so after he finds his stand site he can mark it and also create a trail/path on the GPS for his entry/exit.

Also the lighter dressed the better when climbing up hill with a stand on your back. Take it slooooowwww even when dressed light.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

You guys are right better give him some ways of marking his trail,so he can get back home!
i don't think I'm going to let him get all sweaty going up there.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Joe needs an I phone with the antler insanity app.. he will know exactly where he is ,


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

tagged So helpful and entertaining too!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

crowinghen said:


> tagged So helpful and entertaining too!


I'm trying to make it entertaining to read ,but also educational too.I try to get at least 1-2 tips in every paragraph.I'm really trying not to be controversial. As always what works for one doesn't always work for another. I'm putting my own experiences into this story,through Joe.
I do like the readers to have input,the more info the new hunters have the better.

If we get one less post about "where's my deer" or "what did i do wrong" thread will be a positive.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome read. I am a fairly new hunter and what you are doing here is definitely educational. Helping re-assure things I already know and practice, followed by learning a few new things. Definitely something I will save and keep around for new hunters in the future. 

*VERY* good advice.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Subscribed, looking to learn some things from someone who has spent more years in the woods than I've been alive


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thank you guys i do like to share my experiences with you.
like i said in my first post, i have no one to pass this knowledge,on to. so if you guys want to read it.I'll keep going.

there will be twists and turns in Joe's hunting experiences,same as with everyone.
I try to put a "surprise" in each one of these stories. and I won't disappoint you on this trip,Joe is on now!


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

WEEGEE said:


> I'm trying to make it entertaining to read ,but also educational too.I try to get at least 1-2 tips in every paragraph.I'm really trying not to be controversial. As always what works for one doesn't always work for another. I'm putting my own experiences into this story,through Joe.
> I do like the readers to have input,the more info the new hunters have the better.
> 
> If we get one less post about "where's my deer" or "what did i do wrong" thread will be a positive.


Thank you so much for taking the time to do this! Can't wait to get my first deer! Hopefully this is the year! 
I feel lucky to have all this knowledge you are willing to share. I am sharing with my Hubby who is also nuts about deer hunting.
Susie


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Good stuff Weegee! :thumbs_up


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

What about giving home some flagging. It's a cheap why to remember your trails and find you animal. And once you have been to a place enough you can take the flagging down. $3 investment.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Did joe sleep in this Morning? great job WEEGEE


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Google Earth will also show Joe exactly where he is at (little blue dot).


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

Weegeefied


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

barlow96 said:


> what about giving home some flagging. It's a cheap why to remember your trails and find you animal. And once you have been to a place enough you can take the flagging down. $3 investment.



it'll be in there and other things,i've been real busy ....hopefully get joe going this weekend!
It'll be worth the wait......promise


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Google Earth will also show Joe exactly where he is at (little blue dot).


Not really, i want you to go by, what we tell joe and try to put that in to practice. if you look at the map i drew, every mountain will be the same,as far as characteristics. just take an average mountain in W.VA. you have a top and a saddle and the bottom.depending on the height ,the deer will have trails around them....there might be two or three from the top to the saddle(buck trail) then 3-5 more until you reach the valley. each one is for a purpose. i'll try to explain more in joes story .....


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

i had to go to bed at page ... 3 or 4,because I have to work in the a.m, awesome read weegee, in all honesty, thank you for writing this "story", I will continue .


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Sub'd 4 l8tr!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

There is some wonderful information in this story. Information I wish I would have known when first starting out. My dad was always a gun hunter, and was very good at it really. He never used a bow because that just was not the way he was raised. He was raised to hunt for food to survive, so he took the best weapon for that approach. A good friend of mine always told me that I need to try the sport of bow hunting, and one year I finally said yes. I spent the first year seeing no deer... I studied my mistakes after that season. Spent the second year watching deer skirt around me too far for a shot. I learned from that year...and the years and learning have continued.. My own self drive was the only reason i didn't hang it up. (I love a good challenge, and I love when hard work pays off) Now I exclusively hunt with a bow. 
I really wish I would have had some of the knowledge you are giving away here. As a matter of fact, I am learning many things from reading your story, and I have been at this for years. 
I want to say THANK YOU for taking the time, and I am excited to see what happens next with Joe!


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Definitely subscribed to hear the rest of Joes story. Hunting whitetails in the mountains is something that I encounter a lot where I am so its nice to get someone elses take on things. I've enjoyed reading up to this point!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok Joe now that we told you about the wind and places to look for,it's time to get some different tools to use.
This morning, your going to go shopping,for some things that your going to need, to hunt on those mountains The list of things just might save you a miserable time up there ,if you don't have them. First thing is a good knife,a flashlight with extra batteries,a head band light or one that clips to your hat,some surveyor's tape, a roll of toilet paper,8' of 1/2" rope, and a bic lighter, every thing else you want is extra ,but these things are mandatory tools. You see Joe hunting here, is a whole lot different than back home. Back home you might have fence rows or fields even roads to find your way back to your truck,here you won't find those things ,so you have to hunt differently. the better prepared you are ,the better your chances of having a good hunt ,but a safe one also.

Now that you have your back pack with your tools,you'll need some water and a quick snack. You might just leave your bow here,at home because i really don't think your going to need it today. it's warming up and the thermals are going up with you.Besides Joe your going to make some noise and your not looking for deer right now ,but their signs.Joe walked the edge of that pasture/hay field and found three different trails leading to it ,from the side of that mountain. The trail, on the very end looked used a lot so Joe started to follow it up the mountain very slow with his back pack and stand.He did noticed that about every 50 yrds. or so he would find one of those trails that went around the mountain. The trail Joe was following looked like an old logging road,that was made 50 yrs ago. There were good sized trees growing in it ,but it went up the mountain at a genial slope and not real hard to climb. Joe's destination is the saddle, at the top but he is going to look at all the sign at all the deer trails that cross his path. As Joe neared the top close to the saddle he noticed a well used trail that intersected his trail. This trail was another one that went around the mountain. There was a rub and a small scrape, near by. Joe continued going on up his original trail. Right at the saddle, Joe found what he was looking for. He found a scrape the size of a kitchen table, and half a dozen trees with fresh rubs. This was the spot Joe decided he was going to put his stand. The wind blowing across the saddle was the same as down on the pasture. Joe went on past the scrape about twenty yards , then went up the side of the hill another ten yards. There was a nice double tree, so Joe put his stand in that tree. From his stand the scrape would be a clear twenty yard shot and the saddle trail would pass by his stand up wind at about ten yards. From Joe"s view point he could see the other two deer trails leading from the other side of the saddle. 

Joe finally got his stand in place, it was early afternoon when he finished. Ok Joe, here's where you're going to have to use your head. You're going to have to have to find your own trail that parallels your original trail, that came out of the pasture. This way you can climb the mountain to your stand and not cross the field trail. You will need to jump over the trails that go around the mountain as you come to them. Joe you'll to get out your surveyors tape and mark your trail. We will give you some advice Joe, you need to tie pieces of surveyors tape no more than 1 1/2" off the ground and no more than 10 yards apart. Remember Joe it's daylight now and you can see everything, but if it was pitch black out you'd be more than glad you did. You see Joe, in the morning and the evening there's going to be a good chance this mountain side could be covered in fog. There could be times you can't see ten foot in front of you, and with it being dark you can loose your way very easy, so you need to use the tape often. Now Joe, the reason we said to tie them only a foot and a half off the ground. As you're walking up the mountain you will have your headlamp on, you will be looking two to three foot ahead of you so you don't step on rocks and sticks and things. You only want to look up to the next tape, you don't want to look like a city airport with you light scanning around the mountain looking for the next tape. You just want to raise your head and see the next tape ahead of you.

Joe the toilet paper has two uses, the one that we are concerned about, is for marking a blood trail. You just might shoot a deer and it runs off the far side of the mountain. If this happens, take your back pack and bow and get out your toilet paper. Mark where you hit, and the same as the surveyors trail, mark your blood trail every ten yards or more. You see Joe, there's no worse feeling than to follow a blood trail and find your deer by the time you have gutted it out, it is pitch dark out, and you don't have a clue as to which way back up the mountain,to your stand is.Now you can get out your rope and retrace your toilet paper trail to get back,to your stand. When you get back home you can get on AT and order a deer drag from www.thirdhandarchery.com,but the rope will have to do now. Joe the bic lighter is if you ever get lost to the point you don't even know where your are( fog/blinding snow storm) you can start a camp fire. that fire will be a friendly sight when it's 3 am and your lost and cold.

Now Joe when you get back home,this evening you want to tell earl and his dad just where your trail is and where you put your stand.
If for some reason you don't show up some night ,help will have a place to start.

Joe marked his trail back down the mountain every ten yrds. all the way to the big oak tree by the pasture. Tomorrow morning Joe can start his hunting adventure.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

WEEGEE said:


> Ok Joe now that we told you about the wind and places to look for,it's time to get some different tools to use.
> This morning, your going to go shopping,for some things that your going to need, to hunt on those mountains The list of things just might save you a miserable time up there ,if you don't have them. First thing is a good knife,a flashlight with extra batteries,a head band light or one that clips to your hat,some surveyor's tape, a roll of toilet paper,8' of 1/2" rope, and a bic lighter, every thing else you want is extra ,but these things are mandatory tools. You see Joe hunting here, is a whole lot different than back home. Back home you might have fence rows or fields even roads to find your way back to your truck,here you won't find those things ,so you have to hunt differently. the better prepared you are ,the better your chances of having a good hunt ,but a safe one also.
> 
> Now that you have your back pack with your tools,you'll need some water and a quick snack. You might just leave your bow here,at home because i really don't think your going to need it today. it's warming up and the thermals are going up with you.Besides Joe your going to make some noise and your not looking for deer right now ,but their signs.Joe walked the edge of that pasture/hay field and found three different trails leading to it ,from the side of that mountain. The trail, on the very end looked used a lot so Joe started to follow it up the mountain very slow with his back pack and stand.He did noticed that about every 50 yrds. or so he would find one of those trails that went around the mountain. The trail Joe was following looked like an old logging road,that was made 50 yrs ago. There were good sized trees growing in it ,but it went up the mountain at a genial slope and not real hard to climb. Joe's destination is the saddle, at the top but he is going to look at all the sign at all the deer trails that cross his path. As Joe neared the top close to the saddle he noticed a well used trail that intersected his trail. This trail was another one that went around the mountain. There was a rub and a small scrape, near by. Joe continued going on up his original trail. Right at the saddle, Joe found what he was looking for. He found a scrape the size of a kitchen table, and half a dozen trees with fresh rubs. This was the spot Joe decided he was going to put his stand. The wind blowing across the saddle was the same as down on the pasture. Joe went on past the scrape about twenty yards , then went up the side of the hill another ten yards. There was a nice double tree, so Joe put his stand in that tree. From his stand the scrape would be a clear twenty yard shot and the saddle trail would pass by his stand up wind at about ten yards. From Joe"s view point he could see the other two deer trails leading from the other side of the saddle.
> ...


How will joe get to his stand in the morning if he must first go through an area where deer may be feeding?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

HotnTot said:


> How will joe get to his stand in the morning if he must first go through an area where deer may be feeding?


i have found that the mountain deer head back up real early and they come down late, as i said to Joe before, you have to give up some things to get others, remember the same thing is going on all around this mountain. the deer will be climbing the other sides too.if Joe could walk, down the road to the property line, it could help,but they can easily pick you off going up the mountain....he will have to be in stealth mode all the time here on this hunt. there could be a situation that Joe could go down the road to a logging road(other) to walk up to that saddle and never be on the home side,that would be ideal situation. but this is just the cards he has been dealt,in this example. If earl's family was to live on the top,of the mountain, it would be different too. But here we put him in the valley with limited access to the hunting area. This is what many hunter face ,all the time and we want to give them the highest percentage to be successful.

Joe will be out ,on his way to the first hunt,in the morning and he has some surprises coming.


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for this thread WEEGEE. some very good info...


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

The next morning,Joe and earl, was up ready to go by 5am. As they walked outside the fog was so thick they could barely see the buildings beside the house.Good luck earl.....good luck to you too Joe. Joe headed across the pasture ,on his way to the trail, he made the day earlier.He thought he was walking straight towards the big oak tree ,but when Joe got across the small pasture he missed the oak tree by 20 yrds. or so.It took him several minutes to get his directions right and he found his first marker. He was very glad he marked his trail often, the day before,because he was having a hard time seeing in the dark fog. The trail now looked strange to him and he saw things he never saw yesterday. It was quite walking, in the wet leaves and it didn't take him too long before he found his tree.Joe never lifted his light very far off the ground ,all the way up the hill. The only time his light left the ground was to look up the tree to see his stand. As Joe sat there in the dark,he was hoping earl was doing alright too.
By the time the fog had lifted, it was almost 10am and Joe was amazed at his surroundings. he noticed the red ,yellow and orange leaves were almost gone now and it wouldn't be long before all the leaves would be gone. He played different scenarios ,in his mind, as to a big buck coming this way, or that way and what he would do. Around 2pm Joe saw his first deer. The woods exploded on the hill side ,below him at about 75 yrds. 
He saw several does running in different directions Joe knew what that meant and he was right. There in the middle of that explosion ,was a tall racked buck running a doe. The buck chased the doe all the way across the hill side ,clear out of sight. Joe was pumped,he knew two things were happening.There were deer,on this mountain and they were in rut.Joe sat the rest of the day until almost dark and never seen anymore deer that day.As Joe headed back down the mountain ,he heard deer running on the next mountain side where earl had his stand.

When they sat down to eat ,Joe told earl what he saw that day. earl said yep,i know the buck your talking about.I saw him come by me running 90mph chasing a doe ,this afternoon.He had a real high narrow rack and he was after that doe.They both dreamed about,getting that buck,all night.The next morning found Joe sitting in his stand ,with high hopes.He watched the birds and squirrels all day.He watched several does during the day. They were on a trail below Joe's stand and two more that passed just out of bow range.Just as the sun was going down Joe noticed the sky was getting dark, in the west and soon the clouds covered the evening sun.Joe was looking back up the trail, that come from the side of the mountain, when he felt the wind hit the back of his neck.The next thing he heard was "whhhhooossshhhh" joe turned just in time to see a big doe that was coming the opposite direction ,run down and around the side of the mountain. He thought about it for a moment and knew the wind had changed and was blowing toward that trail now. I guess this is not as easy, as i thought it would be,he said to himself. Joe came off the mountain that night, in the rain,but that was good, he knew that rain would wash away his scent, he left on the mountain. 

The next morning Joe was late getting up and it was breaking day light, before he left the house..I guess i stayed up too late last night,but it was worth it. Joe eased up the mountain like a cat all the way to his stand and climbed in for the days hunt. Around 2pm Joe heard a stick crack right behind his stand. He dare not turn around to look,it was too close Then the crunch of some leaves.Joe knew it was a deer he looked straight ahead and his eyes were looking down, to see what it was. Joe's heart about jumped out of his chest...it was the tall racked buck ,headed for the scrape.
As the buck passed him he watched his head,to see what the buck was doing,Joe reached for his bow.With the skill of a surgeon, he took his bow off the hook,trying not to hit the hook or stand. The buck was 10yrds. going straight away when Joe stood up to get ready. In a split second Joe looked at his arrow then rest ,then he put his release on the string.Just as Joe was getting his feet in position, to shoot, he shifted his weight to his left foot
CREEEEEEKKKK!In a millisecond that buck looked right at Joe and turned inside out and was out of sight in seconds!
Dad- burn-nit Joe said out loud,i heard that stupid stand do that before,i should have fixed it before i left home....stupid stand anyhow!

Well Joe, it's the little things that can and do go wrong.It could have been your peep didn't turn,or your arrow falling off the rest or even you dropping something, at the wrong time ,will cost you a shot! This was Joe's last day to hunt,and he was disappointed to say the least.He decided he wasn't going to see that buck again so he pulled his stand down and headed down the mountain,pulling his trail markers.What if i did this,or what if i had done it that way.Joe was really beating himself up.But as he was nearing the climb down he thought ,i have a few hours left to hunt,so why don't i just put up my stand down here ,near the big oak tree?

Joe found a tree that was down wind of the trail leading to the pasture and climbed in.He was replaying his entire hunt in his mind,when he heard crunch-crunch-crunch. Joe eased his head around, and looked right above him and saw a fat doe,going on a trail going around the side of the mountain. The doe hit the field trail and turned left headed toward the pasture. Joe once again grabbed his bow and carefully stood up.
The doe was 10yrds. inside the woods and was looking out in to the field ,when Joe's pin settled on her side. The moment Joe turned his arrow loose he saw it hit high on the does side. The doe dropped like a rock and never moved again. Joe just stood there and was taking it all in.
WHAT JUST HAPPENED? Well Joe like we said things can turn around, in a heart beat and "that's deer hunting" 

Joe dressed the doe out and started across the pasture, thinking about something.He really lucked out because he didn't have to drag her up,or down that mountain.But there was something else ,on his mind. A she got back to the house ,earl's dad was waiting on them "ANY LUCK JOE"?
Yep,i got a big fat doe ,this evening! You did ,said earl's dad. Right over there by the big oak tree. Well let me get my truck and we can haul her in it. ok said Joe. As they started to load the deer Joe thought about the problem he had back home and he said to earl's dad, would you take this deer,if i give her to you? Now Joe that's your deer,you got her.I know said Joe but you see i would have to get some ice and i really didn't make plans to haul a deer home,i wished you would take her.After all you put me up, all week and the food was excellent,i wish you would take her.
Well, we really like venison and thank you Joe,we'll sure put her to good use. 

The next morning they were all packed up ready to leave.As they were saying their good byes,the front porch door came flying open and earl's sister ran out and jumped on Joe.Wrapping both arms around his neck she gave him a big kiss ,on the lips,she said"Joe ,you will come back to see me again,won't you?Sure i will,ever chance i get ,said Joe.
Drive safe earl .on you way back,said earl's dad...ok bye..bye.They hadn't drove a 1/4 mile down the road when earl turned to Joe and said"what was that all about? Nothing said Joe!....by the way ,do they have a late deer season down here?
As we leave the boys,Joe has a big grin on his face and earl is staring a hole through him!


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> The next morning,Joe and earl, was up ready to go by 5am. As they walked outside the fog was so thick they could barely see the buildings beside the house.Good luck earl.....good luck to you too Joe. Joe headed across the pasture ,on his way to the trail, he made the day earlier.He thought he was walking straight towards the big oak tree ,but when Joe got across the small pasture he missed the oak tree by 20 yrds. or so.It took him several minutes to get his directions right and he found his first marker. He was very glad he marked his trail often, the day before,because he was having a hard time seeing in the dark fog. The trail now looked strange to him and he saw things he never saw yesterday. It was quite walking, in the wet leaves and it didn't take him too long before he found his tree.Joe never lifted his light very far off the ground ,all the way up the hill. The only time his light left the ground was to look up the tree to see his stand. As Joe sat there in the dark,he was hoping earl was doing alright too.
> By the time the fog had lifted, it was almost 10am and Joe was amazed at his surroundings. he noticed the red ,yellow and orange leaves were almost gone now and it wouldn't be long before all the leaves would be gone. He played different scenarios ,in his mind, as to a big buck coming this way, or that way and what he would do. Around 2pm Joe saw his first deer. The woods exploded on the hill side ,below him at about 75 yrds.
> He saw several does running in different directions Joe knew what that meant and he was right. There in the middle of that explosion ,was a tall racked buck running a doe. The buck chased the doe all the way across the hill side ,clear out of sight. Joe was pumped,he knew two things were happening.There were deer,on this mountain and they were in rut.Joe sat the rest of the day until almost dark and never seen anymore deer that day.As Joe headed back down the mountain ,he heard deer running on the next mountain side where earl had his stand.
> 
> ...


Earls sister. Joe may have messed up a little with earl. Lol. That's why he was up all night and got up late. He was in a rut himself. I forgot to try and get joe a compass too.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Barlow96 said:


> Earls sister. Joe may have messed up a little with earl. Lol. That's why he was up all night and got up late. He was in a rut himself. I forgot to try and get joe a compass too.


i was hoping some would "catch" that part. no earl will be with joe a long time!
i didn't have him buy a compass i thought ,just let him follow the tape ,for now.
did you know a compass won't work on an iron ore mountain? found out the hard way in CANADA in '68(another time)


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Tagged, thanks for posting...


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> i was hoping some would "catch" that part. no earl will be with joe a long time!
> i didn't have him buy a compass i thought ,just let him follow the tape ,for now.
> did you know a compass won't work on an iron ore mountain? found out the hard way in CANADA in '68(another time)


Yea I try and hold mine away from my bow when looking. So I don't get a false reading. A gun is worse.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)

will there be a JOE BUCK FAWN in the forecast for next deer season?? atta boy joe!


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sometimes those little sisters are old enough to have inheirted property of their own already. Just an observation, i've had in the past lol. 

BTW Weegee, The stand placement on the saddle & the thermals, Definatly helps me a lot. My hunting areas is really steep mountainous. I've read about thermals out west but never gave it a second thought here in AR. But it does explain the wind shifts.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ok joe has been on 2 hunts ....are there any questions as to the advice given so far?

does anything need explaining?


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

How does joe keep from being busted with falling thermals on his morning hunts?


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry meant evening lol


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> How does joe keep from being busted with falling thermals on his morning hunts?


mountains are the hardest places to hunt ,because of this ,but you can minimize the effects of it.
the higher you are on the mountain, the least you have to worry about thermals. the top will stay warmer and you get more sun light up there .
The side away from the sun,or down in a sharp valley will have more thermals,than the rest.
lets use an example here......a deer would go up the hill to bed..the wind is blowing toward the hill and going up and over.
that deer will bed on this side ,but not near the top. here it will lay most of the day. it can smell and see and hear anything coming up the hill.
her disadvantage is her scent is blowing over the top and swirling on the other side. a predator could wind her from that position but......would have to come over the top and start down the hill to her. she still can hear and see that predator.

your advantage comes when she would go to browse,on the side of the hill.that would be a sideways wind for both of you.
on the saddles or close to them is my favorite place ,because the wind will be more constant there ,than elsewhere.
on the saddle trail or the first one under it will have the most action during the day. But you will always give up something to get something.
it's not easy to get a mature mountain buck,if you do.....you earned it .


----------



## HartOfAKing (Apr 4, 2015)

WEEGEE- Is it ever too early to get in your stand? I have always thought the earlier the better and would sometimes get in my stand and sit for 2.5-3 hours before daylight. Those times when I am up all night with Earl's sister and instead of getting a couple hours of sleep, I would rather get in my stand that much earlier.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Makes good sense. Just to be sure I understand, there deer prefer to bed on the side of the hill that wind is blowing gainst correct? And until lately I've never heard of prevailing wind, but with that said, the wind should blow predominatly one direction in said area with variations at times.

Thanks again for this thread. It has really been a source of missing pieces in the puzzle.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

HartOfAKing said:


> WEEGEE- Is it ever too early to get in your stand? I have always thought the earlier the better and would sometimes get in my stand and sit for 2.5-3 hours before daylight. Those times when I am up all night with Earl's sister and instead of getting a couple hours of sleep, I would rather get in my stand that much earlier.


this will always be a controversial issue ,with a lot of different view points.
There is the guys that want to go real early like you said. Then there are others that like to see where their walking and not get lost or stumble on limbs etc.
Have you seen a trash fire in the evenings when there's a very little ,to no wind? If you notice the smoke will travel far and it spreads to a wide path as it gets further away. If you sit on a stand ,your scent does the same thing. You stand a good chance of scattering your scent far away,in your hunting property ,and not seeing a deer. Another is you might hear them and never see to get a shot.Another view point is you'll get tired of sitting earlier in the morning,if you sit too long. 
On the flip side, you stand a good chance of spooking them ,if you go too late and they just might not come by your stand the rest of the day.
If they are already bedded,and you walk in they just might see/hear you going to your stand.

I like to split the difference by going in about a half hour before day light.My reason if both parties are walking ,to a spot ,in the woods,you both might not see/hear each other.
I try to "imagine" that buck is on the far side of a field/woods ,as I'm coming in from the other side ,of the woods going to my stand.
If he is walking and I'm walking ,he just might not hear me, and he can't see me.That might be the best advantage i get and it puts that situation ,in my favor. Anytime you can get at least one of his senses blocked it goes to your advantage. Being up wind ,in the dark and he is walking ,gives you 3 out of 3 it doesn't get any better odds.


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

great post, subscribed!!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> Makes good sense. Just to be sure I understand, there deer prefer to bed on the side of the hill that wind is blowing gainst correct? And until lately I've never heard of prevailing wind, but with that said, the wind should blow predominatly one direction in said area with variations at times.
> 
> Thanks again for this thread. It has really been a source of missing pieces in the puzzle.


The way I've always thought of it is the deer like to bed on the south side since that's where the sun is coming in. Usually they'll have the wind at their backs so they can see in front of them and still smell what's behind them


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

hokiehunter373 said:


> The way I've always thought of it is the deer like to bed on the south side since that's where the sun is coming in. Usually they'll have the wind at their backs so they can see in front of them and still smell what's behind them


that too is controversial...they do like the southern slopes in the winter months ,but when it's hot and they have their winter coats,they'll head for the shaded sides. But they'll always bed where they can either see or smell,or hear. On the back side of hill where the wind blows over and swirls is the least place they'll want to bed. it takes away the smell and limits the hear part. If they do bed on the opposite side of prevailing wind,it will be over half way down the side of the hill.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Remember nothing in deer hunting is in concrete. About the time you think you have it all figured out,something changes.
Think of some ways that could change and you would never know.

A **** hunter runs that woods with his dogs for several hours that night!
A pack of yotes are running a fawn down, in there.

These things, you would never see or hear and you show up, and see nothing all day. Then your mind goes to racing about,your stand location,your scent trails,moving to another woods,on and on. When all the time it had nothing to do with you.
Another thing similar,to this is your hunting a certain buck and it gets closer to rut.You have him on cam just about every day ,then the next thing you know he's gone! About the time, you have decided he got whacked,he shows back up a month later. What happened?

Well picture this in your mind ,that your bucks home is a circle. He travels this circle daily. Around here, that circle could be a mile square As the rut gets closer ,his circle gets larger.That means his circle and another buck's circle overlap. Next thing you know your buck could be chasing a doe in the next buck's circle,to another circle.I have watched a buck one day, only to see him cover 5 miles over night,during the rut.
These things we have no control over!......isn't bow hunting fun!


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> Makes good sense. Just to be sure I understand, there deer prefer to bed on the side of the hill that wind is blowing gainst correct? And until lately I've never heard of prevailing wind, but with that said, the wind should blow predominatly one direction in said area with variations at times.
> 
> Thanks again for this thread. It has really been a source of missing pieces in the puzzle.


no, they usually bed on the Leeward side of the hill. mostly 1/3 down from the top. they can smell what the wind is bringing from the other side and get the rising thermal from down below. the swirling wind is called a "thermal tunnel" want some of the best information about hunting hilly areas, check out the video Hill Country Bucks.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

carbon arrow1 said:


> no, they usually bed on the Leeward side of the hill. mostly 1/3 down from the top. they can smell what the wind is bringing from the other side and get the rising thermal from down below. the swirling wind is called a "thermal tunnel" want some of the best information about hunting hilly areas, check out the video Hill Country Bucks.


this is correct, but you have to keep in mind what is considered a hill vs a mountain.They both have advantages and disadvantages.
The higher the ground the more thermals have an effect.


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

WEEGEE said:


> this will always be a controversial issue ,with a lot of different view points.
> There is the guys that want to go real early like you said. Then there are others that like to see where their walking and not get lost or stumble on limbs etc.
> Have you seen a trash fire in the evenings when there's a very little ,to no wind? If you notice the smoke will travel far and it spreads to a wide path as it gets further away. If you sit on a stand ,your scent does the same thing. You stand a good chance of scattering your scent far away,in your hunting property ,and not seeing a deer. Another is you might hear them and never see to get a shot.Another view point is you'll get tired of sitting earlier in the morning,if you sit too long.
> On the flip side, you stand a good chance of spooking them ,if you go too late and they just might not come by your stand the rest of the day.
> ...


Do you mean 30 minutes before sunrise? Or 30 minutes before shooting light? Here in Nebraska, we can shoot half hour before and after sunrise and sunset.


----------



## jsnstls (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey WEEGEE thanks for this. Some goo knowledge dropped here in an entertaining manner. I appreciate it.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

jsnstls said:


> Hey WEEGEE thanks for this. Some goo knowledge dropped here in an entertaining manner. I appreciate it.


i'm glad to hear this....thought about how to do this, for a long time. It sorta hard not to step on some toes about what i post.
For the most part, it seems it went over good and if some got a tip or learned something,that was what it was all about.

thx rob


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

HotnTot said:


> Do you mean 30 minutes before sunrise? Or 30 minutes before shooting light? Here in Nebraska, we can shoot half hour before and after sunrise and sunset.


30 mins before day light


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

So should you hunt in the morning in early October if you want a mature buck?


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> How does joe keep from being busted with falling thermals on his morning hunts?


easy, you don't hunt in the morning. :darkbeer:


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ozzz said:


> So should you hunt in the morning in early October if you want a mature buck?


you need to go to the first page and read the whole story....you'll get your answer.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote Originally Posted by Carbonhunter87 View Post
How does joe keep from being busted with falling thermals on his morning hunts?

the thermals rise in the mornings and fall in the evenings.Joe picked his stand site using his knowledge we gave him,before he went up the mountain. reread his story carefully, the answer is in there.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> you need to go to the first page and read the whole story....you'll get your answer.


He got his buck Nov 6.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ozzz said:


> So should you hunt in the morning in early October if you want a mature buck?


if you have scouted this buck, and know just where he feeds, and at what time he comes and goes,you have a chance at him.
but if your limited on land, and or stands,your odds go down with every trip in your woods. He goes nocturnal on you,or you run him off games over.
if you run your does off by over hunting your buck,games over. This is my opinion on this....if i had a good buck in a small woods and i have scouted him/cams I'm not going to bother him ,until the last few days of Oct. My odds are real high he'll make a mistake checking his scrapes or making his rounds at that time. The first of the month of Oct he is still in his summer feeding routine. Odds are he will get me before i can get him.
I try to hunt other properties then,for another unknown buck or a doe. I have made a commitment not to shoot anymore does ,so I'll just look for a good buck, until Halloween. Then i hunt only one stand in every woods,no more than twice a week ,more if it's hot spot and i get some rains/snow to help wash out trails.Over the years of sitting in the deer woods I've found two things that really stick out.

1 The truly mature bucks are far and few in between ...They are a different deer..They are patient...and very savvy.

2 I only have about 3 weeks to connect ... When he is in full rut,he becomes careless...When his mind is on a hot doe ,his mind isn't on me!

Can you kill one on the first day...yes last day of the season ...yes any day of the season...yes,but i play the odds to benefit me.

When the first of Nov. comes I'll take 8am until 2pm and the last 45 mins. of that day,every time!
Now ask me why start at 8am?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

So why sleep in and only hunt at 8:00 WEEGEE?


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tagged for this weekend, got a plane to catch in 6 hours and a severe lack of sleep.


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

I am still thinking about the noise going in stuff. Would it be a good to make the same noise (cowbell) going in to hunt as you did while doing cameras?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wish I had some of this info 40 years ago. Some good stuff here weegee.


----------



## HartOfAKing (Apr 4, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> 1 The truly mature bucks are far and few in between ...They are a different deer..They are patient...and very savvy.


I absolutely agree with you. I learned this when I shot my first mature buck, they are a totally different animal. They know whats going on even though they don't know whats going on, if that makes any sense.

Why start at 8am?


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

Follow


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

matlocc said:


> I am still thinking about the noise going in stuff. Would it be a good to make the same noise (cowbell) going in to hunt as you did while doing cameras?


no way ...stealth mode all the way,when going to the stands.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Mauritian said:


> So why sleep in and only hunt at 8:00 WEEGEE?



well i don't really sleep in ...it just starts breaking day light @7:30 so I'll be ready by 8am here's why 

I have learned this over a few years of watching these bucks and here's what i found.
time: seeking phase...no does in heat yet ,but getting close...maybe a week yet. I have seen them "get up" from their beds around 8am and wondered why have i seen this over and over again.
so we have to look at his schedule, and just what is he doing?

well he was up all night,out in the feeding fields with his nose to the ground checking every doe he saw.
around 5-6am while it's still dark he lays down. he only takes a short nap (around 8am) then he gets up.
here's where he does one of two things(most of the time)
If he feels secure he will head right out across an open field ,if he can....to the down wind side of a "target" woods to check does ,that are bedded. for the day.
If for some reason(people,cars,any disturbances) he will go from woods to woods on the down wind side ,but not at the corners. Lets say his target woods are 1/2 mile away and there's three wood lots that are in between him and his target. He will enter appx. 20-50 yrds. from a corner and follow parallel to the edge appx. 20yrds. on the inside. He will exit the same way at the end of the woods 20-50yrds. before the end. He will go through all 3 woods this way scent checking for does. It's a whole lot easier for him to do this,this way as to check every does trail they made,going to bed.
Now if it's dark(at night) he will never go in the woods,but walk down wind, to scent check with out going in. When he feels secure (lets say a Sunday morning,no traffic) he will go to the nearest fence row,weed patch etc.etc. and just stand there for minutes on end with his nose in the air. This only goes on for a week or less.when the first doe comes in heat, and he gets a good whiff...games over,now he has a job to do. Now he goes in to chasing mode.
Back to this time table runs most of the night...beds for a quick [email protected]/6 am then back up @8am or so...back checking bedding areas again..
8 to 10 hot.....10 to 2 warm....4 to dark hot..... after dark red hot. But this changes daily when you have lots of does,coming in to heat.

have you ever had a dog in heat and live on the out skirts of town? every male dog for a mile away will be at your house,if he can get off his chain....same with a hot doe!

Now how many big old bucks have scent checked you at a 1/4 mile or more while he was standing in some thicket and you never knew?

This was my observations over the years where i live,your observations may be the same or completely different ,where you live.
And every mature buck is a little different than the next one. One might be ready to fight ,if he hears a rattle bag. The next one will run away!
This is why bow hunting is a challenge and fun!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> This is why bow hunting is a challenge and fun!


Right on!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

matlocc said:


> I am still thinking about the noise going in stuff. Would it be a good to make the same noise (cowbell) going in to hunt as you did while doing cameras?


i have set a stand up and talked the whole time while i was there.then a few hrs later i came in very quietly from down wind and climbed in.
i didn't sit there 15 mins when i caught a little 6 pt crawl from under a downed tree ...he stretched out and then walked right to my tree ,just to see what i was doing earlier. he had laid there watching us and never moved,the whole time. we made noise from the time i parked the truck,until we left. but i came back in stealth mode,to hunt.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

anyone have any thing you would like to discuss,about joe or the advice given?
yes joe will marry earl's sister and get the W,VA. farm.:mg:


----------



## dlvandyke (Feb 22, 2010)

truly great read, thank you for taking the time to write this out. I never had a mentor for bow/deer hunting and this has explained many of my experiences.


----------



## Stbmldgrvs (Apr 24, 2006)

Fun for sure. So I have a question. Let's pretend that Joe is now on a farm hunting where there is standing corn in late October. Does the mature buck scent check the field by walking the downwind edge? Is he 50 yards in the corn going through the field on the downwind side or will he try to check the field by skirting the edge and walk outside of the corn (path of least resistance). Joe notices that the corn field has a line of spotty vegetation that is on the downwind side about 50 yards from the field. Could it be that the buck would use that sparse vegetation (fence row with scattered trees) as cover to check the field? Mind you Joe is visiting from out of state and only has the 5 days in late October so waiting for the rut is out of the question this time. Joe knows that this is not the ideal time but due to schedules has to do the best he can with what he has got? <wink>

Joe thinks to himself. I could find a tree 50 yards from the edge of the field but realizes that it is just a tad out of range for what he is comfortable shooting if the buck is right next to the field but then again if the buck is using the fence row as cover he is right in his pocket for a great shot. He then thinks that maybe he could do a ground blind just inside the corn near the edge of the field about 50 yards from one of those corners but then realizes that the buck could get his scent if the buck is downwind and outside of the field. He weighs gambling on his ability to be nearly scent free and take a chance that he will get a 2 or 3 second window of opportunity. Visibility of the approaching buck would be minimal until he is almost right there. Then he thinks that a sitting position without a blind some 20 yards downwind of the trail that is in the corn about 50 yards in could also be effective but again the visibility would be very limited. Which do you think would be the best scenario to give him his greatest chance? Perhaps Joe could receive some guidance because this corn thing has him puzzled. Some years it's there and some years it isn't due to the weather and harvest schedule. Every year is a little bit different. What to do? Maybe there is an all together better option that Joe hasn't considered .... Thoughts?


----------



## Stbmldgrvs (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is a picture
View attachment Picture.pdf


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wegee, most of the areas I have to hunt have the pasture or field on the top of the mountain. The deer come UP to feed. Do you still hunt the same way as your last scenario?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Stbmldgrvs said:


> Fun for sure. So I have a question. Let's pretend that Joe is now on a farm hunting where there is standing corn in late October. Does the mature buck scent check the field by walking the downwind edge? Is he 50 yards in the corn going through the field on the downwind side or will he try to check the field by skirting the edge and walk outside of the corn (path of least resistance). Joe notices that the corn field has a line of spotty vegetation that is on the downwind side about 50 yards from the field. Could it be that the buck would use that sparse vegetation (fence row with scattered trees) as cover to check the field? Mind you Joe is visiting from out of state and only has the 5 days in late October so waiting for the rut is out of the question this time. Joe knows that this is not the ideal time but due to schedules has to do the best he can with what he has got? <wink>
> 
> Joe thinks to himself. I could find a tree 50 yards from the edge of the field but realizes that it is just a tad out of range for what he is comfortable shooting if the buck is right next to the field but then again if the buck is using the fence row as cover he is right in his pocket for a great shot. He then thinks that maybe he could do a ground blind just inside the corn near the edge of the field about 50 yards from one of those corners but then realizes that the buck could get his scent if the buck is downwind and outside of the field. He weighs gambling on his ability to be nearly scent free and take a chance that he will get a 2 or 3 second window of opportunity. Visibility of the approaching buck would be minimal until he is almost right there. Then he thinks that a sitting position without a blind some 20 yards downwind of the trail that is in the corn about 50 yards in could also be effective but again the visibility would be very limited. Which do you think would be the best scenario to give him his greatest chance? Perhaps Joe could receive some guidance because this corn thing has him puzzled. Some years it's there and some years it isn't due to the weather and harvest schedule. Every year is a little bit different. What to do? Maybe there is an all together better option that Joe hasn't considered .... Thoughts?


i couldn't open pic????? but that buck will go along the edge of the corn" if " it is next to the woods or only a few rows in.
try not to get in a position where you not only can't see,but can't get a shot off either. if the wind is blowing steady, you can sit right beside the corn.as long as you come from the opposite direction and not have a trail he crosses. your scent will blow over top of him. this can be tricky because you must have a steady wind and the chance for frontal shot(not recommended) but he will turn back around....i have killed many like this ,but you have to be careful and get in the right tree to see him coming ,before he gets right on top of you....must have at least two shooting lanes. i don't ground blinds because of limited vision. but a homemade blind, in the brush away from the corn will work ...depending on distance to the corn...i don't like 30+ yrds. away.
probally need a pic to see just what options you have.
rob


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> Wegee, most of the areas I have to hunt have the pasture or field on the top of the mountain. The deer come UP to feed. Do you still hunt the same way as your last scenario?


pretty much, but they will use the wind to enter the fields....if i know they are coming to the field I'll set up on them before they get there.
I'll go back in 50 yrds or so and sit to the down wind side of the main trail by 20 yrds. or so. you know sometimes they poke around until almost dark to enter,if pressured....also if you sit closer to the edge you might get sky lined in your stand placement. unlike a corn field on the outside a hay/pasture is one they really look at, and scent check ,before committing to enter. another advantage you'll have is they will be walking up hill.
they'll be watching the ground, more than the trees ,at that point. I'd stay back, to down wind side, for your best odds on that one.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

any other thing you want me to explain?
how about a fishing line and a squirrel's tail and a deer tail decoys?
or how to "talk" on a grunt tube?


----------



## HotnTot (Apr 25, 2012)

WEEGEE said:


> any other thing you want me to explain?
> how about a fishing line and a squirrel's tail and a deer tail decoys?
> or how to "talk" on a grunt tube?


This! And when to use a deke!


----------



## Stbmldgrvs (Apr 24, 2006)

Let's try the picture thing again


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Stbmldgrvs said:


> Let's try the picture thing again
> 
> View attachment 2218162


can you hunt the woods? if it was corn last year ,it won't be this year.....I've never seen a well used deer trail 50 yrds. out in the corn,unless they were going/coming from something....i guess I'll need to see it or have some more info....


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

HotnTot said:


> This! And when to use a deke!



I'll be honest here,I've never had any luck with decoys ....yes i have them and i have used them ...but i found that you need a good deer population for them to be effective constantly. Even when i hunted in high deer densities the lone hot doe was less than 10% and then it was usually non productive. I've had them react to my decoys negative,more than i care too say.
I used a one horn buck and two does in a cut bean field and had two small bucks come in. one got to appx. 50 yrds. before he turned and ran ,the other looked and turned back at 75+yrds. The wind was right and they looked real, but after that i didn't like the hassle,with them.
but use them is in the seeking/chasing phase,is the right time.
Where I'm at now, they would scare even a lone doe off. If i had to guess, I'd say the last 10 times i used a single doe decoy ,i had negative results.

But, you need to try them yourself, to really know ,if they'll work in your area. I've seen "shows" where they did just fine with them(TEXAS).


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

The one "decoy" i do use works real good. I have used this over 20yrs. ago,before they came on the market.
This decoy is a deer's tail on a tree. I use a real deer's tail with a small patch of the rump skin attached. i take the tail and attach it to a larger tree.
i use a circle "eye screw" and some 20# fishing line Here is the set up....you need a tree that sets about 20yrds. up wind and 20yrds. behind you.
i cut two slits in the rump hide and run the fishing line thru it ,like a belt loop. Then you put the tail about the same height as a deer standing beside the tree. Tie the tail using your fishing line. Screw in the circle "eye screw" about 2 ft right above the tail,in the tree. Attach the fishing line about 3" around the base of the tail.
Tie it to the bone..pull hair back so you can get to the bone. Put a small weight"metal nut" on the string right on the string. Run the string from the tail thru the circle screw to the top rail on your stand. Leave some slack in the line ,so when you pull the string it will lift the tail up, to expose the white tail. When you let up, on the string, the weight will make the tail fall back down. Any time you have a deer that's out in front of you that you know won't pass close enough, for a shot,you can get their attention. I usually,just grunt and at the same time lift the tail up and drop it at least twice. The position, of the tail, to your stand is critical. You want them to go by you appx. 20 yrds. but the tail will still be another 20 yrds. behind you. They will not even look your way,they'll be looking for another deer.It works great on single deer. And during the seeking/chasing phase it works wonders.......cheap and it works. remember use a big tree,to tie your tail to.


----------



## JessieLee (Apr 30, 2015)

I honestly just registered so I could comment on this thread. Thank you so much WEEGEE for doing this. I'm completely new to everything bow related and reading your words of wisdom is quite helpful. Please keep helping Joe, so you can help me to!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

JessieLee said:


> I honestly just registered so I could comment on this thread. Thank you so much WEEGEE for doing this. I'm completely new to everything bow related and reading your words of wisdom is quite helpful. Please keep helping Joe, so you can help me to! Plus being from the same state is a bonus =)


thank you jessielee....you are why I'm doing this.
AT is archers helping archers and this is what I'm trying to do by telling stories.
The less mistakes, one makes ,the more success you'll have. The more "tools" or "knowledge" you have ,all the better.


----------



## JessieLee (Apr 30, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> thank you jessielee....you are why I'm doing this.
> AT is archers helping archers and this is what I'm trying to do by telling stories.
> The less mistakes, one makes ,the more success you'll have. The more "tools" or "knowledge" you have ,all the better.


Along with everybody else listening (including my boyfriend who got me into all this), I'm willing to take all the knowledge and advice you give us! Eagerly waiting for Joe's next installment.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

Weegee,

What is your thoughts on rubber boots? My feet get so hot and start to sweat as soon as I put them on. Most of my hunting spots are up a hill and no less than a 1/4 mile walk...sometimes I think I would be better off wearing my hiking boots and not muck boots. Any thoughts?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

hillscreekkid said:


> Weegee,
> 
> What is your thoughts on rubber boots? My feet get so hot and start to sweat as soon as I put them on. Most of my hunting spots are up a hill and no less than a 1/4 mile walk...sometimes I think I would be better off wearing my hiking boots and not muck boots. Any thoughts?


well I'm in that boat with you....if your that uncomfortable with them,don't wear them. if your thinking about your feet,your not thinking about what else is going on ,around you. You can wear your hiking boots ,but you still must cover your tracks ,the best way you can. i have an old pair that is used for hunting only.They get smashed in horse crap very often. i hunt near a horse farm and i use this natural cover-up every time i go there. if you have any farm animals near ,you can do the same. Just don't wear them in the house!!!!!!!!
remember your tracks are the real culprit here,in the deer woods. DOGS STILL TRACKED PEOPLE WITH RUBBER BOOTS ON!


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

Also was thinking that every time I put my rubber boots on and walk to the stand. My feet sweat and then every step I take is like having a billow of stinky feet smell coming out of my boots.


----------



## con_la_barba (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you so much WEEGEE! I just found this thread and couldn't stop reading until I got to the end. Great storytelling and tons of wisdom and tips that I didn't know! I am just getting started with bow hunting that this kind of advice is the most valuable of anything out there. Real hunting wisdom from a real hunter! Not some show or website trying to get you to buy more products.

Keep it up WEEGEE, I can't wait to see what Joe does next!!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

con_la_barba said:


> Thank you so much WEEGEE! I just found this thread and couldn't stop reading until I got to the end. Great storytelling and tons of wisdom and tips that I didn't know! I am just getting started with bow hunting that this kind of advice is the most valuable of anything out there. Real hunting wisdom from a real hunter! Not some show or website trying to get you to buy more products.
> 
> Keep it up WEEGEE, I can't wait to see what Joe does next!!


thank you very much,con_la_barba.
When i first saw my first bow ,i was 5 yrs. old and i was fascinated. From that day and to this day,I'm still fascinated with it!
There's just something about that arrow, going through the air, and sticking, in your target.

Here's a little trick that doesn't cost you anything ,that also works wonders.
At one time ,or another, in your hunting experiences,something, that will happen to everyone,sooner or later.
Your sitting in your stand and enjoying the hunt,when all of a sudden, you hear deer coming your way. You might be standing or you moved,or one of a hundred things,caused that deer to stop and start that foot stomping. That old nag doe has spotted something up in that tree!
She is stomping her feet ,to get "it" to move ,and give up "its" position. At that point she doesn't know for sure what it is,and she's not sure what to do. Her instinct ,is to protect the herd and she knows something just isn't right with that "object"
Now you have a less than 50% chance she will continue on her way. I have used this trick, for many,many years I have a squirrel's tail tied to my stand on the front rail. I used tie straps to attach it to my rail. Very slowly take your finger and flip that tail several times. She will see it move.Flip it several more times and now your odds go sky high,that she will move on and not "blow" out of there.
That little trick has saved me lots of times. Once she blows,it game over,and you might as well climb down ,from that part of the area anyhow.
They still don't know "what" it was ,but they do know a squirrel is sitting on it!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Here's something that i saw posted on another thread. a guy posted a picture of his bow and was asking for some advice. Someone replied his quiver was mounted up side down. Well to 99% of readers on here would say it was ,but not me......here's why.

i don't think there's too many on here that has not let their bow down from a tree, and when they got ready to pick their bow up, to leave ,they found dirt and leaves packed in their nocks! I look at it another way,that quiver does two things. It protects your broad heads from cutting you, and it keeps arrows available for you to carry. I mount mine so the nocks are up,so they never get dirt packed in them. It also helps me hide my face behind the vanes when I'm getting ready to shoot. Now do i care if it looks funny? not one bit.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

any commits so far? do you have some cheap tricks you want to share?


----------



## Stbmldgrvs (Apr 24, 2006)

The dense woods is exactly that. You can barely crawl through it. Thorny tangled mess. At the top of the hill is a house and a fairly busy farm road. No trees that are big enough to support a tree-stand and even if there were you wouldn't be able to shoot cleanly down through the understory. Nasty hawthorn spikey trees, wild rose, etc. It truly is the devils lair and has cost me a couple of pairs of pants and rubber boots as I have tried to learn its secrets. Yes the trail inside the corn is quite different. of course it isn't straight like the picture but it does go across the field that way. The corn field itself is a little over 100 acres with a dug out river bed (12 feet deep by 15 yards wide) that borders on the right side of the picture. Quite honestly we have hunted the river side of the corn because occasionally the deer will walk the edge and there are some trees that allow that shot plus a shot down into the river bed which the deer also use to move around in but I just have this hunch that we have been missing the best opportunity because of what is on the downwind side of that corn. What do you think? 

You are correct. This year beans, next year corn and back and forth. We hardly ever see deer at that time of year in the beans during shooting light. Once it is dark a few does will hit the field but generally not really that much action occurs there on the bean years. Even the river bed traffic comes to a trickle and we rarely hunt that side of the property on those years.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

The squirrel tail trick!! That is the most awesome common sense answer I have ever seen. I will be picking up one of thoses as soon as I get my 22 out lol. 

Speaking of tips, I don't wear insulted boots ever, just good start wool hiking socks. If I have a long walk in, I'll change socks when I get close and put them in ziplock bag inmy pack. Gets the sweaty ones of my feet and allows my feet to be rdy and not get cold as fast or at all.


----------



## stro52 (Apr 4, 2015)

WEEGEE do you have any experience with the spot and stalk method?


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Stbmldgrvs said:


> The dense woods is exactly that. You can barely crawl through it. Thorny tangled mess. At the top of the hill is a house and a fairly busy farm road. No trees that are big enough to support a tree-stand and even if there were you wouldn't be able to shoot cleanly down through the understory. Nasty hawthorn spikey trees, wild rose, etc. It truly is the devils lair and has cost me a couple of pairs of pants and rubber boots as I have tried to learn its secrets. Yes the trail inside the corn is quite different. of course it isn't straight like the picture but it does go across the field that way. The corn field itself is a little over 100 acres with a dug out river bed (12 feet deep by 15 yards wide) that borders on the right side of the picture. Quite honestly we have hunted the river side of the corn because occasionally the deer will walk the edge and there are some trees that allow that shot plus a shot down into the river bed which the deer also use to move around in but I just have this hunch that we have been missing the best opportunity because of what is on the downwind side of that corn. What do you think?
> 
> You are correct. This year beans, next year corn and back and forth. We hardly ever see deer at that time of year in the beans during shooting light. Once it is dark a few does will hit the field but generally not really that much action occurs there on the bean years. Even the river bed traffic comes to a trickle and we rarely hunt that side of the property on those years.


that thicket is a magnet ....but...it might be too much of a magnet....here's something to think about.deer do love a good patch to hide in...but here's the kicker they like to have several escape routes to get out. i have seen places like that ...only rabbits live there.
my biggest concern would be a yote patch,and they won't bed in it.
have you seen it with snow on? was there a trail going through it? a ground blind might be your only solution to hunting there.

it sounds like a good place to hide by when the chasing phase starts. the does will run in there to keep the bucks from chasing them,before their ready.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

stro52 said:


> WEEGEE do you have any experience with the spot and stalk method?



yes i have, but very limited. years ago when i first started deer hunting ,that was how i hunted. in the last 20 yrs or so you just can't do that around here. too many different land owners .too many "no hunting" signs. I really feel bad for our new hunters coming along.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

nice post. thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

eda said:


> nice post. thanks for sharing your experience


I'm glad you enjoyed it,it was also fun to do. hope this can be of use, to some hunters this fall,and for many to come.......


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

does anybody have any ideas, as to where they would like Joe to go hunting next?
I'm thinking upper peninsula of Michigan....something like he has never seen. It would be a different hunt,that he has never experienced before.


----------



## HartOfAKing (Apr 4, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> does anybody have any ideas, as to where they would like Joe to go hunting next?
> I'm thinking upper peninsula of Michigan....something like he has never seen. It would be a different hunt,that he has never experienced before.


EXACTLY where I was thinking he should go! To me the UP is the greatest place on earth.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

WEEGEE said:


> does anybody have any ideas, as to where they would like Joe to go hunting next?
> I'm thinking upper peninsula of Michigan....something like he has never seen. It would be a different hunt,that he has never experienced before.


No deer left up here! Lol. There is some very nice country up here. Some of the nicest scenery you will see in the fall. But deer hunting the last couple years has been brutal.


----------



## peter herzog (Feb 19, 2013)

I would suggest sloughs, corn, and treerows in eastern sd. Maybe a hunt on the ground..ect


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Weegee, it's been a few days and no post. Hope everything is alright.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Carbonhunter87 said:


> Weegee, it's been a few days and no post. Hope everything is alright.


yes,everything alright ...but very busy this time of year...
i think I'll take joe and earl on a trip to upper Michigan.


----------



## Carbonhunter87 (Jan 10, 2015)

Great, glad all is good. Looking forward to the next adventure.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

HartOfAKing said:


> EXACTLY where I was thinking he should go! To me the UP is the greatest place on earth.


I heard they might be cancelling deer season in the U.P. this year.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I heard they might be cancelling deer season in the U.P. this year.


i heard that too.....but the story will be about hunting there,in general.
i know it' changed ,from when i used to go there....i didn't have to worry about the wolves....getting lost...yes!
it's a wonder they can survive at all...3-4 ft of snow ...no ag fields to speak of....and hungry wolves to eat you.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry been away for a couple days. I had to play catch up. But I thought of adventure for old Joe to go on that came into my head. Will him and Earl go to high pressure area to hunt. Maybe a trip some hard hunting public land. If so how will his tactics change, what will he do different than the rest of the hunters in the area.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Barlow96 said:


> Sorry been away for a couple days. I had to play catch up. But I thought of adventure for old Joe to go on that came into my head. Will him and Earl go to high pressure area to hunt. Maybe a trip some hard hunting public land. If so how will his tactics change, what will he do different than the rest of the hunters in the area.


yes that can be arranged for sure...that is a real challenge.


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

man sure sure are a good story teller.... lmfao


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ohio36hunter said:


> man sure sure are a good story teller.... lmfao


i should be I've been doing it long enough....call


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Barlow96 said:


> Sorry been away for a couple days. I had to play catch up. But I thought of adventure for old Joe to go on that came into my head. Will him and Earl go to high pressure area to hunt. Maybe a trip some hard hunting public land. If so how will his tactics change, what will he do different than the rest of the hunters in the area.



Pressured deer.......just what does that mean?

Pressured deer, means different things, to many people and the deer too! Different situations and encounters might cause deer to feel pressured.
In other situations it might not. Just to give you an idea of what i'm saying. A field right next to a urban walmart has deer in it,they come and go and you just might see them ,even standing in the parking lot. Those same deer would never do that 2 miles outside of town. They encounter us all the time, and the situation determines what their reaction will be. At the walmart store they very seldom even look at us.Only if you walk out in the field will they pay any attention to you. In the deer woods, outside of town one sight or whiff,of a human and their gone.

They seem to catch on early, in their life, humans are predators. It all depends on what we are doing at that time. Outside of town in a field they know we shouldn't be there,but that farmer can drive his tractor all around and they might not run off ,but they do keep an eye on him. You, on the other hand can just slow down, to look at them and they take off. You see it is this predator thing, that gets them nervous.
That is the reason i make a lot of noise, when I'm setting up stands and scouting in their woods. I take that predator mode out of the equation.
They know i shouldn't be there,but I couldn't be after them,I'm making too much noise.Same with the farmer on the tractor.

Before I get into taking joe and earl to the public hunting grounds, I should try to give some examples, of this high pressure deer hunting.
First let me give you something to think about and it's a different hunt. I,m going to take you fox hunting and you can see the similarities ,between the two. Many years ago during the winter months,that's what i did every day the snow was on the ground. I was part of the group of farm boys and that's what we lived for. Day after day we drove the back roads looking for tracks that either went in or came out of a section.
We would drive around the mile square blocks and meet on one end and compare notes. I saw two tracks going in and nothing coming out and someone else might say ,yep and we saw one going in too! So we would set up on that section to run. Maybe 6-8 would go post at the other end of the section ,the way we were going to try to push them. All the rest would drive and try to get the fox up and running. After years of doing this we knew where most would try to get away,and set up on them.

It took me a long time to try to out smart those red blurs,running across the different fields,we ran. But i learned a lot from the older guys.
"Well we're going to run the church section" someone would say,OK Old bob would say, "take me out to the hickory tree"
Why, in the world he go out there? Just to give you an idea of this section,it had two big woods that were connected and one creek that came out,and about three brushy fence rows. The posters would park their trucks between the fence rows and set in the fence row to wait. Some would go to each side of the creek to wait. But 'ol bob would go out in the middle, of a field, in the next section that we weren't even driving!
He has to be a 1/2 mile away from the section we were driving. 'Ol bob knew something the rest of us didn't and he proved it time and time again. As the first shot was fired, to start the hunt, the drivers were coming through the woods shouting and shooting in the air. Over the years here is what i learned from this.
The young fox would run straight away from us and would run along the fence rows or creek.The little older fox would break for the ground in between the fence and creek and try to run in between the stander and the trucks. But the oldest ,smartest fox would come out of the woods running sideways to the drivers and would never go the way you wanted them ,to go. They would run right beside a house and go right out in the middle of the next section to "THAT HICKORY TREE" A hundred and fifty yrds, from anything and they ran right out to bob!

"You boys can get the young ones ,but i get the big dogs" 

Later on, in life, driving deer I noticed the same with big bucks.They did the same thing as the fox. The older,bigger bucks will not follow the does on a deer drive,they would turn off and run out in the middle or try to circle the drivers WHY????
The reason......they knew what was going on, and what the predators were up too.Pressured deer ,you bet,but they know how to avoid us when we are after them. The older they are the harder they are to get.

So, you need to keep this in mind, when you go to public ground, to hunt. When you have to park in a lot ,that has other trucks parked there,you got to do some home work. You must know the grounds....you must know where the other hunters are located...you must know how they got from the truck, to their stand....you must keep the wind in mind...you got to "find" THAT HICKORY TREE".

YOU MIGHT SAY,WELL I'LL JUST GO EARLIER AND GO FURTHER THAN THE REST. Well that too has an effect on the deer. think about this ,as you walk you loose all the ground down wind and all the ground up wind ,because of your noise walking in. They can see and hear you up wind and your scent has drifted all your way to your stand,down wind!
Now double that with every body that is in that parking lot! PRESSURED DEER AGAIN.Guys that hunt that way, and get deer every year are indeed very good, or very lucky. My hat's off to you! You can increase your odds in those situations,but it comes down to knowledge on hunting these places.
more later........


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm surprised ....no replies?


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Weegee I have learned more f r I'm this thread than the experience of hunting with my buddies the last 4 years. I'm 56 as and started at 52 shooting a bow and bow hunting. I live in fla. and my friends live in Kentucky and Illinois. I visit them and they put me in the stand. We do hunt the wind but the kind of things you pointed out in this thread are invaluable. I did hunt with a guy that only hunted public land. Learned alot but not nearly as much as you have imparted . Thank you.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

gregcoya said:


> Weegee I have learned more f r I'm this thread than the experience of hunting with my buddies the last 4 years. I'm 56 as and started at 52 shooting a bow and bow hunting. I live in fla. and my friends live in Kentucky and Illinois. I visit them and they put me in the stand. We do hunt the wind but the kind of things you pointed out in this thread are invaluable. I did hunt with a guy that only hunted public land. Learned alot but not nearly as much as you have imparted . Thank you.


thank you very much gregcoya..this thread is for you to learn, and it does make me feel good, to hear from you guys from time to time.
sometimes i feel like I'm talking to myself,if no one comments on the post. I'm really glad you posted,your thoughts on this.
i don't want to feel like that"old man"around the camp fire that nobody listens too!


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure many feel like I do. I just wish I had the experience to be able to provide feedback for you on your stories. Just like a good book im going to refer back to your thread for my future hunts.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

gregcoya said:


> I'm sure many feel like I do. I just wish I had the experience to be able to provide feedback for you on your stories. Just like a good book im going to refer back to your thread for my future hunts.


thank you very much gregcoya


----------



## gotsig (Jan 12, 2013)

WEEGEE said:


> thank you very much gregcoya..this thread is for you to learn, and it does make me feel good, to hear from you guys from time to time.
> sometimes i feel like I'm talking to myself,if no one comments on the post. I'm really glad you posted,your thoughts on this.
> i don't want to feel like that"old man"around the camp fire that nobody listens too!


Over sixteen thousand views....nope not talking to yourself ! I too am older (56) and new to bow hunting (one season). I have yet to close the deal on a deer but I am hoping yourself and Joe can help me change that. I hunt mule deer and blacktail out west, usually spot and stalk or ground blind but I do own a couple tree stands that I will probably unpackage one of these days. I check this thread everyday and re-read the entire thread weekly. November I will be heading to Wyoming to hunt white tail for the first time, on a farm I have never seen.Thanks to this thread I am starting to formulate a plan (probably take the rifle just in case it all goes to crud!!!). But also, I believe much of this info will help me hunt mulies here in California. Gonna keep my mouth shut and my ears open and try to learn everything I can from your great thread. Thank you sir.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Definitely a "Must follow thread".
Informative and entertaining. Keep it up Weegee.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thank you guys ...this is what i was hoping for....
fyi Joe is in W.VA. visiting earl's sister:mg:....earl is cleaning his shotgun :wink:


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

wonders if joe is teaching hunters ed to earls sister so joe has another hunting partner


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

acer-m14 said:


> wonders if joe is teaching hunters ed to earls sister so joe has another hunting partner


We didn't teach Joe anything about making scrapes....i guess he already knew, how do do that!
So you think Joe and Clara Mae has some hanky panky going on????:mg:
maybe that's why earl is cleaning that shotgun! And here i thought earl was going turkey hunting!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

sounds Like Joe has the doe in heat thing down...


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> sounds Like Joe has the doe in heat thing down...


kind of looks that way......


----------



## eferwerda (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, I guess I better get off the sidelines and put my 2 cents worth in as well since there seems to be a developing theme. I an also 56 and have just taken up hunting and only with a bow. I did get lucky last year and got a deer, but that was just dumb luck - on my second sit same stinking stand if you know what I mean. I hunted that stand and two others 3-4 times a week and wondered where all the deer went. I have learned much since then, and much from this thread - so thank you weegee, and everybody else. I own 30 acres and have seven trees prepped for for different winds, have cut trails along the perimeter of my property (along residential areas) and along a sand pit to sneak in and avoid crossing deer trails. I haved piled brush along those trails to try to make human only trails. My main issue is I have no less than five other hunters with stands right on my property line, two right on top of bedding areas. What would Joe do with that?

Thanks again


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

When you started talking about Fox hunting made me think of my grandpa. He loved to fox hunt. Down here in Mississippi they mainly down it to here the dogs run. He passed when i was 7 years old. I remember going with him once. They would turn the dogs out just after dark and listen to them run. He could tell you which dog was were by the bark alone. He would even record the dogs running on a tape recorder and play it back. I miss that man.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

eferwerda said:


> Well, I guess I better get off the sidelines and put my 2 cents worth in as well since there seems to be a developing theme. I an also 56 and have just taken up hunting and only with a bow. I did get lucky last year and got a deer, but that was just dumb luck - on my second sit same stinking stand if you know what I mean. I hunted that stand and two others 3-4 times a week and wondered where all the deer went. I have learned much since then, and much from this thread - so thank you weegee, and everybody else. I own 30 acres and have seven trees prepped for for different winds, have cut trails along the perimeter of my property (along residential areas) and along a sand pit to sneak in and avoid crossing deer trails. I haved piled brush along those trails to try to make human only trails. My main issue is I have no less than five other hunters with stands right on my property line, two right on top of bedding areas. What would Joe do with that?
> 
> Thanks again


eferwerda,your in a very difficult situation with that going on. that will definitely pressure the local deer ,you have on your property.
even if you do not disturb them.the other hunter will. 30 ac with 4-5 other hunters that sit on the edges, with any time hunting and often, will run them off eventually.
dang ,if you do,and dang if you don't. i don't think Joe would do very well ,in that situation.
your really only good time to hunt ,would be right in the middle of the rut and sit all day.
that's a tuff deal you have!


----------



## eferwerda (Dec 28, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> eferwerda,your in a very difficult situation with that going on. that will definitely pressure the local deer ,you have on your property.
> even if you do not disturb them.the other hunter will. 30 ac with 4-5 other hunters that sit on the edges, with any time hunting and often, will run them off eventually.
> dang ,if you do,and dang if you don't. i don't think Joe would do very well ,in that situation.
> your really only good time to hunt ,would be right in the middle of the rut and sit all day.
> that's a tuff deal you have!


Yeah, but I understand - they want what I want - the thrill of the hunt and good meat for the table. Just finished clearing a 40' by 60' area with a nice apple tree that blossomed beautifully and a pear tree. There is some clear area to plant some clover and some turnips. Not much area, but hopefully give them a reason to stay on my property. I do have a lot of real thick stuff where they tend to hole up in nearby. 

I agree very much with your suggestion to do all dayers during rut. But also hope to do some early season - I'm hoping the hours clearing that area with the apple tree will pay off. If not I got a cord and a half of wood off that area. Got to be careful I don't spoil it for the rut though.


----------



## Jeremy421 (Oct 30, 2013)

weegee love the tips and advice keep it coming. I got a little trick i would like to share.... started doing it two seasons ago. had an old timer tell me this. when walking out to my stand sometimes well most the time ur not sure if there's a deer over the next Hill. I've started using a walking stick to break up my human cadence. I have gotten much closer to deer. and have had many come in minutes after getting in stand. I've definitely had an increase In activitie since doing this. during the rut I'll tie my drag rag or tarcel glad to it.. weegee do u have any other lil tricks u could share.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Jeremy421 said:


> weegee love the tips and advice keep it coming. I got a little trick i would like to share.... started doing it two seasons ago. had an old timer tell me this. when walking out to my stand sometimes well most the time ur not sure if there's a deer over the next Hill. I've started using a walking stick to break up my human cadence. I have gotten much closer to deer. and have had many come in minutes after getting in stand. I've definitely had an increase In activitie since doing this. during the rut I'll tie my drag rag or tarcel glad to it.. weegee do u have any other lil tricks u could share.


YEP JEREMY i try to imitate a squirrel,a few steps and stop a few minutes...it does work ,if they can't see you....break a stick and i stop for several more minutes. another thing is never walk close to trees:mg: if you just scan a woods real quick ,your eyes will spot a human standing beside a tree ,but many times you won't see a guy standing right out in an opening.i try to space the trees and me equal distances apart.
i hunt from the time i leave the truck...i have no desire to get up the tree as fast as i can...during the rut i can't tell you how many times I've had them run by ,or close because i was in stealth mode, going to the stand.
remember the show Jeremiah Johnson....elk don't know how many legs a horse has!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

soon as i can find some time I'll get back to the stories....working my ying- yang off right now.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

still have my nose to the grind stone getting ready to go on vacation....headed south soooooo i might go through W.VA to see if 'ol joe is sniffing around.lol
if you have any things you might have to add,please feel free to list some of your "tricks" or any good advice for our young hunters.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Weegee: Will you be coming through northern kentucky. If so pm me and I'll buy ya a drink.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Weegee: +1 as a newbee, just lurking and soaking up everything you've posted. Please keep it coming. Wish our path's could cross, I'd listen to you for as long as you'd talk. Appreciate all your time and effort.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> weegee: Will you be coming through northern kentucky. If so pm me and i'll buy ya a drink.


jim....if i did you would have to testify on my behalf at divorce court! but thanks anyhow....it was a good thought!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

soldierarcher said:


> Weegee: +1 as a newbee, just lurking and soaking up everything you've posted. Please keep it coming. Wish our path's could cross, I'd listen to you for as long as you'd talk. Appreciate all your time and effort.


thank you so very much soldierarcher....you never know when we might run into one another....hope we do ,as i'm dragging out a big 'ol buck,by myself :mg: i could talk as you drag!!!!!!


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Tag


----------



## MBaboon (Jan 28, 2012)

Have not been on AT for awhile. Lucky for me this thread made itself to the front page and I had the opportunity to read it. Thank you WEEGEE! Very entertaining and informative thread.

I hunt KS public land, this will be my 4th year of bowhunting deer. Your first story of Joe was the most applicable to me, but so many little tips were absorbed. I would like to restate a few of the bigger points I took from your post, and see if I understood them correctly, of course with the caveat that every situation and deer is different.

First with preseason scouting, and hanging cameras and stands. Joe is best to stay out of the deep woods entirely. Only enter the fringes coming off the food sources. Don't act stealthy like a hunter, rather it's OK to make noise so the deer know you are there and not a predator. If possible use a storm to your advantage to cover some noise and scent. Use scent control always. 

October-resist the urge to get in there too early and burn out your spots. Wait till late October to hunt. Have multiple locations to hunt for various wind conditions. Avoid hunting the same tree more than a few times. There is a good chance these deer have been called to and exposed to every store bought scent product out there. They have associated these to human predators and one is probably better off avoiding them. Other than the occasional grunt to turn a deer to you. (this got me my first buck by the way)

So here is my biggest struggle that I would like your advise on.... Timing and route for entry to stand. My favorite area is 3/4 of a mile from the road along a creek. Between the road and creek is usually a mix of plowed corn by November, and standing beans. The deer obviously eat here. There is a thin strip of woods, then a thin strip of natural grass which is a great travel corridor, then another strip of woods along the creek. I like to hunt the strip of grass, which side depends on wind. So my dilemma is do I enter before daylight potentially bumping deer from feeding? Do I wait until I know it's clear during gray light? Or do I go the back way (through the woods and grass) an hour before daylight? I have tried all methods. Each resulting in bumping some deer sometimes. And sometimes having very active hunts. I've kind of settled on walking across the field in the dark, wind in my face. Is this my best bet for this scenario?

Thanks so much for taking the time to share your knowledge. I really have enjoyed this thread and look forward to what is still to come.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

MBaboon said:


> Have not been on AT for awhile. Lucky for me this thread made itself to the front page and I had the opportunity to read it. Thank you WEEGEE! Very entertaining and informative thread.
> 
> I hunt KS public land, this will be my 4th year of bowhunting deer. Your first story of Joe was the most applicable to me, but so many little tips were absorbed. I would like to restate a few of the bigger points I took from your post, and see if I understood them correctly, of course with the caveat that every situation and deer is different.
> 
> ...



yep been there too ,with that same situation you have...your right to go early with the wind in your face.now here's something for you to think about ,when you do bump those deer.remember most will be does that you bump ,but keep in mind around an hour or two after sunrise that local buck will check that spot also. the closest tree, to the down wind side is what you need to look for. that buck might walk your trail that you walked before. but you need to stay off the trail that goes down the woods and that grass area.the trail that most people would walk, the does will walk that. the buck might but more than likely he won't. your better off walking right out toward the middle of the corn/bean field then cut right to your stand. he will first look, then scent check the area ,then scent check the trail. so if you bump deer on the way in ,don't worry when you do. you just don't want to do that on a daily basis. but that spot your describing sounds like a good place to set up. need to sit and watch that place from afar, the second week in oct. about the time the beans are coming off. Where the wood strip starts and the grass starts sounds right. clear shooting lanes for both sides of that creek but don't butcher it......thanks and good luck this fall...let us know what happens...ok!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Great thread I don't get on At very much anymore. I do visit another hunting site with little or no drama, just hunting talk. This thread is great for AT and those that appreciate a good no nonsense thread. Not sure when I'll be back but I'll check this thread out for sure. Good to see you posting up WEEGEE. I was very lucky to find it.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Stanley said:


> Great thread I don't get on At very much anymore. I do visit another hunting site with little or no drama, just hunting talk. This thread is great for AT and those that appreciate a good no nonsense thread. Not sure when I'll be back but I'll check this thread out for sure. Good to see you posting up WEEGEE. I was very lucky to find it.


thanks Stanley...i started to ask about you...long time,no see...glad your still here.
yes, this thread has been going alright...lot of new hunters that could use some old time advice...and so far the response has got me excited,to help.
feel free to post some of your tricks....i know you have some!
I'm going to take a few weeks off, for vacation,but when i get back I'm taking "Joe and Earl" on a upper Michigan hunt.


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

Great to see a post from Stanley.
Good thread Wegee!
Nothing like the "wisdom of the elders".
I think we should rename your username to somthing like Uncle Wegee.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## Claypipe (Jun 25, 2012)

I am glad that you are doing this post. Just found it today, but I subscribed and will be waiting patiently for the next installment. I have been hunting for years with a bow. Have killed rabbits, squirrels, counties, and turkeys! And yet the whitetails evade, and elude me still!!! I grew up with a game warden father, and when it was hunting season, he was working. Never had the chance to gather information from him. I need to know what you are teaching. Thanks a million.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for this!


----------



## nfatcat44 (Mar 10, 2011)

Im hooked now. Cant wait. You should write a book about your adventures!!


----------



## roycemcalister (Apr 26, 2015)

cottonstalk said:


> Thanks for sharing, good info


I have a similar bow hunting history and background. I'll add this things have changed somehow over my lifetime of hunting. What happened to just personal satisfaction. 95 % of my harvest have never been photographed or see outside of camp and close family. I'm content with my choice in animals I shoot and need no other accolades in my hunting choices. 


WEEGEE said:


> I would like to share some things I learned,mostly the hard way. let me start by saying this.
> I'm 66 now and have only 1 grandson(2.5yrs) and the son-in-laws don't care to hunt. so I would like to pass some knowledge on to newer bowhunters,before i go to hunt with FRED.
> 
> I have hunted deer, with a bow since i was 15, but had a bow at age 5.hunted all over the Midwest and Canada.i've killed over 400 with a bow.I'm not here to brag,few really know me and my story ,but that's for another day.
> ...


----------



## Jeremy421 (Oct 30, 2013)

roycemcalister said:


> I have a similar bow hunting history and background. I'll add this things have changed somehow over my lifetime of hunting. What happened to just personal satisfaction. 95 % of my harvest have never been photographed or see outside of camp and close family. I'm content with my choice in animals I shoot and need no other accolades in my hunting choices.


I don't understand what your trying to get at here? .......we gee said he has no kids and wants to pass info along, as should every hunter this is how the sport lives on.. everyone here really appreciates what he's doing and hopes he continues.......


----------



## Jeremy421 (Oct 30, 2013)

Reading ur post again I apologize I took it the wrong way. I agree with u I don't like how all the hunting shows now a days just talk about the score of their antlers. We score our deer by the hunt and how much meat we put on the table


----------



## rayvond33 (Aug 13, 2010)

yellodog said:


> help joe, his kids are hungry cus he spent all his money on a new bow. and he got fired for takin off too much work to go hunting. i think his wifes leaving him so getting a deer might make him feel better too.
> 
> wait, it seems like you've ruined joes life, great!


Thats funny


----------



## doglovertr (Oct 24, 2014)

ill a noise said:


> "Joe hits his buck a little far back. He decides to get on archerytalk and make a thread titled "hit one a little far back" to ask how long he should wait and if they think his buck is dead."


Subscribed


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here WEEGEE let me post this link to Help Joe .He may want to hunt where the Ag crops and snow are someday ! This is solid advise where there is elevation change and creek bottoms and food plots are the rule of thumb. Me and the guys of Team Indiana Outdoors are all about teaching the "right" way to do things not the easy way always but the smart way. We also want to teach what real "deer biology" means for the hunter in today woods .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQsNnNKHqgg


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Here WEEGEE let me post this link to Help Joe .He may want to hunt where the Ag crops and snow are someday ! This is solid advise where there is elevation change and creek bottoms and food plots are the rule of thumb. Me and the guys of Team Indiana Outdoors are all about teaching the "right" way to do things not the easy way always but the smart way. We also want to teach what real "deer biology" means for the hunter in today woods .
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQsNnNKHqgg


very great job nukie!...your doing what is needed for new hunters.......you know it,we must think alike!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

nukie i watched that video twice...that is spot on. too many ruin a good spot,before the bell rings.
and that is some good looking ground you hunt.very diversified land.
that information can be used anywhere a hunter goes too.
thanks for sharing that.....


----------



## beetee2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Barlow96 said:


> I don't find Joe getting caught funny at all. It actually made me kinda mad at Joe for hunting land that is not his, or that he does not have permission to hunt. I am not even the land
> owner, so how do you think the land owner would feel. Its kinda simple, Its your land or someone you knows land. If not neither of the two, you do not hunt it. For the record I do not own any amount of hunting land, and It still made me mad Joe was hunting on land that he did not have the right too.


I just pissed myself laughing at the idea of someone reading a fictitious story on the internet from their phone and getting legitimately pissed that Joe Buck was hunting land he didn't have permission to hunt! Thanks for the chuckle! 

And thanks for the thread weegee, it's been a good read so far. [emoji2]


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

beetee2 said:


> I just pissed myself laughing at the idea of someone reading a fictitious story on the internet from their phone and getting legitimately pissed that Joe Buck was hunting land he didn't have permission to hunt! Thanks for the chuckle!
> 
> And thanks for the thread weegee, it's been a good read so far. [emoji2]


yes i wondered that same thought too. i've been soooooo busy this last month i really haven't had the time for joes next hunt yet.
joe and earl are going to the upper part of mich. to go on a hunt ....i just haven't put it all together in my mind yet ,as to what i want them to learn yet.
i got some thing in mind so it won't be much longer!

thx for reading this.


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

Just checking in to learn some stuff. I hope all is well WEEGEE.


----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

beetee2 said:


> I just pissed myself laughing at the idea of someone reading a fictitious story on the internet from their phone and getting legitimately pissed that Joe Buck was hunting land he didn't have permission to hunt! Thanks for the chuckle!
> 
> And thanks for the thread weegee, it's been a good read so far. [emoji2]


Yep. That would be me. I guessed I just got to caught up the story, but I didnt through anything just shook my head in disappointment at ol Joe.


----------



## UTO (May 24, 2015)

Just read this entire thread from post #1 all the way too #380. Thank you for giving a new guy some help and im sure myself and others are looking forward to reading some more of your work!


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

I read start to finish in one sitting lol.
This will be my 36st year hunting and have had good success but I enjoyed and learned from this thread. Thanks for taking the time in to do this! Back in the day we all stuck together, we had a bond. Not sure what happened to that bond archers had? I would love to be more of this on AT. Look forward to riding along to Michigan


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

as some of you know,i had some bad luck with deer flys. just about lost it big time. well a week later,while wearing a long sleeve shirt and head net i got bite again,on the back. back to the hospital and dr. visits to get over it. those dang gone things are really bad on my system. i believe a rattle snake would'nt be as bad!!!!!!
i suffered some nerve damage with those thing....getting better ,but not going to mow down by the woods,any more.
i hate wearing a hooded sweatshirt and gloves when it's 90 degrees out.
when i get better i'll start joe and earls learning adventures again..

life is throwing me some curves here lately,and i'm dealing with those things first....


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

Exceptional thread Weegee!! Hoping you get well soon!!


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well WeeGee thanks for liking the Video and the info I posted here .We are now working on our real world Food ploting for the average hunter and summer scouting show .We cant wait to get in the woods with the cameras .Especially on our early bow season warm up public land hunts and later on our private land hunts and shows.We want to show some of that real scouting and hunting the people are always saying they want to see .We will show the ups and downs .However we have to show it on TV first before I can put it on the Youtube channel .

And yes my farm and the farm next to it that I hunt and my buddies farm just 3 miles away are very unique they are very diverse and have al th etypes of habitat and terrain that anyone hunts crops,thickets, Old growth hard woods .Second growth ,Creeks ,ponds,Food plots, hills ,flats , revines valley ,hills and every thing in between. It makes us better hunters. Many hunters just have one or two types of terrain or cover or a lack of cover .It gives us greater prospective than many hunters who do not have this luxury on what is right or wrong in many situations in most any hunting enviroment .


----------



## megavites (Jul 14, 2015)

Weegee,
Hope your recovery goes well. I have really enjoyed reading all the wisdom you have imparted as I’m 
only going into my second season as a bowhunter.
I did well last yr, but I have a lot to learn.
Just wondering how Joe would hunt/approach rublines and his thoughts on scrapes and mock scrapes.
Keep it going!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

well I'm better now, and life is good...been doing some writing on the beast ,in the last few weeks.
hunting is started to ramp up i have two more stands to move and i'll get ready to hit the woods.

the story i had planned to write on hunting in the upper peninsula of mi ..i would have to change it up a lot. sounds like the winters and the wolves have changed many things up there these days. I dare to write a story that wouldn't relate to today's issues they have going on.
back in the day a bucket of apples and 15 mins you could shoot a deer. many things change over the years and that herd has gotten the short end of the stick,it seems.
they reported the kill was real bad last yr, and some predict it will be as high as 30% lower this yr! 
not good at all. hope that area can recover...i really liked hunting up there.


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> well I'm better now, and life is good...been doing some writing on the beast ,in the last few weeks.
> hunting is started to ramp up i have two more stands to move and i'll get ready to hit the woods.
> 
> the story i had planned to write on hunting in the upper peninsula of mi ..i would have to change it up a lot. sounds like the winters and the wolves have changed many things up there these days. I dare to write a story that wouldn't relate to today's issues they have going on.
> ...


I heard they almost cancelled deer season in the upper this year . One more bad winter and I can't see any other way but to shut it down for a season or two. My buddy lives in Baraga he's in his sixties said he's never seen the numbers so low ..


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> well I'm better now, and life is good...been doing some writing on the beast ,in the last few weeks.
> hunting is started to ramp up i have two more stands to move and i'll get ready to hit the woods.
> 
> the story i had planned to write on hunting in the upper peninsula of mi ..i would have to change it up a lot. sounds like the winters and the wolves have changed many things up there these days. I dare to write a story that wouldn't relate to today's issues they have going on.
> ...


I'm glad to hear you're better. Can't wait for the lessons...


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Darrens6601 said:


> I heard they almost cancelled deer season in the upper this year . One more bad winter and I can't see any other way but to shut it down for a season or two. My buddy lives in Baraga he's in his sixties said he's never seen the numbers so low ..


i read somewhere that was on the discussion list earlier this yr. if the kill is anywhere 30% or more down,i bet they will.


----------



## Vanimal00000 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm new to bow hunting this year. I last hunted maybe 13 years ago with a shotgun here in Indiana. WEEGEE, this is a great refresher and informative for the bow aspect! Thanks for sharing your knowledge, experience and wisdom!

Vanimal


----------



## TheFishGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, so many of my anecdotal observations are making sense after reading these stories. Fabulous stuff here, WeeGee. Thanks for being so generous with your experiences and knowledge. Keep it up!


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

WEEGEE Just read this. I have been bowhunting for 14 years and have found this to be extremely helpful. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## formernuke (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for the informative post and bump


----------



## marshall1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Tag


----------



## whacker48 (Jul 31, 2011)

WEEGEE
great thread i just read the whole thing start to finish. im glad i found it! how about joe and earl doing some big hardwoods hunting with some ag field throw in. also a question how close is too close to season to set stands
thanks for sharing all your wisdom ive been bow hunting for about 25 years and i think i have learned more in the last 2 hrs reading this thread than i have in those 25b yrs. thanks again


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

whacker48 said:


> WEEGEE
> great thread i just read the whole thing start to finish. im glad i found it! how about joe and earl doing some big hardwoods hunting with some ag field throw in. also a question how close is too close to season to set stands
> thanks for sharing all your wisdom ive been bow hunting for about 25 years and i think i have learned more in the last 2 hrs reading this thread than i have in those 25b yrs. thanks again


thankswhacker48 i appreciate your reply. i just set one yesterday.....if you can find your next rain storm ..just before it. i have moved stands right in the rut and it worked out. putting a stand up in the tree isn't the problem, the scent at the base of the tree is the most important part.
the deer in your area won't see you put the stand in the tree ,but will know a human has been there. after a week they won't know anything anyhow.


----------



## Chris NJ (Dec 5, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## formernuke (Aug 27, 2015)

This is way to useful of a thread not to be on the top


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

formernuke said:


> This is way to useful of a thread not to be on the top


especially this time of year!


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

hmm and my wife is convinced that I kill so many deer cause they are used to my scent in the woods lol


----------



## Pig Swinger (Aug 13, 2014)

awesome stuff


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome info.


----------



## IkemanTx (Sep 8, 2015)

Any plans for Joe to start another hunt? That was a GREAT thread. Just finished the whole thing.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is an EXCELENT read! I really appreciate all the information, you are a WEALTH of knowledge WEEGEE! Took me all week to read this as I just stumbled across it. I have a 66 acre chunk of private land I hunt which borders a lake and is completely surrounded by public land. It lays north to south which makes it very hard to enter and exit as that is the way the deer travel. I have seen some absolute MONSTERS even botched a couple shots as they are so so so tough to one up. Its very thick with mostly short cedar trees some hedge trees here and there and tons of buck brushy sapling thickets scattered and intermingled throughout. I have made some changes based on last yrs experiences and a couple curiosities. Even put in the time to mow paths to stands and put in a food plot that I checked today and looks beautiful. Hope you will be around for a while bc after reading all 9 pages this week any chance I had and rereading to make sure I understood. I am left feeling I could still do some different stuff! 

Had pics of my biggest buck on a morning I hunted at 40yds back and forth about 5:30am in front of my stands. Walking in with wind at my back which I know is golden rule not to do but the way it sets up is almost a must. Usually can beat the deer to the back of the prop undecteced. However he was already back there chasing a doe around. Worst part is I never seen him in person... Only on camera haha. 

You told a lot of stories so I thought I would share one... I could go on as there is more to this spot. It has a soft edge of a cedar lined bluff and crp. I keep getn cut off but I have plans to move a stand closer which I tried a 2nd tree last season and need to try a 3rd... This is a public spot Im talking about now that borders my private land that I walk through to get back to this area I like oh so well. Its a spot that I usually see a few/handful of big guys strolling through during the rut. Im tryn and wish I would have seen this sooner. 

Anyways thanks again!


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## dwcur10 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ttt marked for later


----------



## ATG (Sep 21, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> YEP JEREMY i try to imitate a squirrel,a few steps and stop a few minutes...it does work ,if they can't see you....break a stick and i stop for several more minutes. another thing is never walk close to trees:mg: if you just scan a woods real quick ,your eyes will spot a human standing beside a tree ,but many times you won't see a guy standing right out in an opening.i try to space the trees and me equal distances apart.
> i hunt from the time i leave the truck...i have no desire to get up the tree as fast as i can...during the rut i can't tell you how many times I've had them run by ,or close because i was in stealth mode, going to the stand.
> remember the show Jeremiah Johnson....elk don't know how many legs a horse has!


I use trees, but I either use their cast shadows (which is great for getting low and moving to your next spot) or I 'seal the gap' between light, myself and the tree.


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Waiting on next installment. Great stuff.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

IkemanTx said:


> Any plans for Joe to start another hunt? That was a GREAT thread. Just finished the whole thing.


On opening weekend Joe decided to go hunting. He forgot his safety harness. Deciced to get in his treestand anyways. Joe fell and is now dead. The end.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

flathead said:


> On opening weekend Joe decided to go hunting. He forgot his safety harness. Deciced to get in his treestand anyways. Joe fell and is now dead. The end.


that's the story earl told his dad....seems earl's sister is very "late" and earl's dad is looking for Joe!
'ol Joe is out hunting, but he's looking behind more than forward. i believe Joe is moving to w.va very soon!

i was hoping this would stay close to the top....especially right now as seasons open everywhere.
if you studied every tip, in those stories,you could be dropped off, in a place you've never been and be successful .


----------



## formernuke (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm going to do some copy/paste to get into one doc then probably print and into a notebook


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

formernuke said:


> I'm going to do some copy/paste to get into one doc then probably print and into a notebook


that right there formernuke,made it all worth while.thank you for passing it along.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Only 47 years of bow hunting and hope to reach 50. Have had the privilege of seeing 1000's of deer and have experienced your lessons first hand, but still learning. You're spot on. Really enjoyed the thread. BTW, sitting on the back porch right now watching deer.


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Made it to the end. Waiting for the next hunt Joe goes on. Love the squirell(SP) tail trick going to try that one. Still working on the deer tail though, just how to get the line from the tail to me? Huummm. Have 2 stands to put out yet so I'll make sure to make all kinds of noise. Thanks


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Does Joe ever hunt public land? I would really like to hear how Joe would go about it.... That is if Joe can leave Earl's sister alone long enough for a quick hunt.


----------



## AFL29 (Jan 21, 2008)

Joe meets another bowhunter who does things from the ground level, while using a ghillie suit and a recurve bow. Joe finds it slightly different compared what he has learned so far (and he has learned quite a bit), and strikes his interest to see pros and cons to that kind of approach? Or is he headed to W VA to take care of his previous tracks 

BTW - WEEGEE, awesome thread, keep it going, you are a well of info sir.


----------



## IkemanTx (Sep 8, 2015)

Ya, I printed them as well. I read the whole thread in a single sitting. Hopefully in a couple years when my son is old enough to understand the concept, it will make for an interesting read together.


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Stumpy89 (Oct 6, 2015)

Weegee,
I have been frequenting this site for a few years now just to kind of see what people's take on certain things, ideas & concerns were and have read and seen a lot of useful information. 

However, sir, I have never once felt the need to register and make a post until I found this thread a few days ago! That's when I decided if all I ever do on this site is be a silent observer I will at least reply to this thread.

Through Joe's adventures you have confirmed many things I thought to be accurate and I have learned some new things also.

THANK YOU for your time and dedication to this thread!!!!!

Also, maybe when Joes journey is over and this thread has no more stories..possibly print them so your grandson can always have them and maybe even pass down to his children.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Stumpy89 said:


> Weegee,
> I have been frequenting this site for a few years now just to kind of see what people's take on certain things, ideas & concerns were and have read and seen a lot of useful information.
> 
> However, sir, I have never once felt the need to register and make a post until I found this thread a few days ago! That's when I decided if all I ever do on this site is be a silent observer I will at least reply to this thread.
> ...


thank you stumpy i appreciate your reply...i love writing these stories ....I have a lot more to write but i ran into some health issues i had to take care of....then some family issues.....and now hunting season is on us.
I promise to continue this series on these two characters.
I try to incorporate the things I learned in the 50yrs I've been hunting, in every story,and add some humor along the way.

I have to think about what to say, on here because of the controversy i might cause. but if truth is all i write about,I should be alright.
I must say I was pleasantly surprised to see no arguments and the thread go as well as it did.
when things get settled down I'll be back here,with Joe and Earl and take them on more and exciting hunts.
Providing earl's dad doesn't shoot Joe!


----------



## WAH0918 (Dec 28, 2014)

Weegee, I haven't made it through the entire thread yet. Am up to this post right now. You replied to a thread I started yesterday, and pointed me in the direction of this thread. Thank you sir. This post right here sums up exactly what I would like to get to understand. I'm along in life and years, and getting a late start into "serious" hunting. I was not fortunate to have someone to "show me the ropes". But this thread, and this specific post, is the knowledge I'd like to obtain. Thank you for pointing me in this direction, and thank you for taking the time out to put this together for others, as myself, that we may be able to be better hunters.




WEEGEE said:


> This story started in 1977 or 1978....A hunting buddy and I were sitting around talking and we decided that we wanted to go out of state hunting somewhere. I told him West Virginia tags are cheap...we could go down there and hunt for a few days, and he said Let's do it. So we loaded our gear in my pickup and headed for West Virginia. We didn't have a clue as to where we were going or what the place would be like when we got there. We decided to head for Elkins. But we had gotten on a back road that led us out to the middle of nowhere. Somewhere near Cox Mills, we stopped at a little mom and pop country store to get something to drink. We walked in and I asked an old man that waited on us where a good place for bow hunting deer would be. He told us that he didn't know, but that he knew a guy that could help us out. He told us to go on down the road about 2 miles, off the gravel road and we would see a lane heading straight up a hill to our right. He said that man lived up at the end of the road. Well we found the road and drove 3/4 a mile to the end and here's what we found:
> 
> As we rounded a side of a hill, there sat a rickety old house and some out buildings on about 2 acres carved out of the side of a hill. There wasn't a drop of paint on anything. The house and all the buildings had the dark, weathered-wood look. There was a shed off to the side of the house that had 2 or 3 pigs in it. And another small shed that had a fence around it with 1 cow in it and a few chickens running around. I noticed the garden off to the side of the hill that was about an acre in size. As we got out of the truck an old man came out on the front porch. He said "My name's Jeb Williams, can i help you boys?" I said "yea, the man down at the grocery store said that you might be able to help us. Were looking for a place to bowhunt for some deer." He said "where are you boys from?" and I told him Ohio. He said "Ohh hi?"
> 
> ...


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

WAH0918 said:


> Weegee, I haven't made it through the entire thread yet. Am up to this post right now. You replied to a thread I started yesterday, and pointed me in the direction of this thread. Thank you sir. This post right here sums up exactly what I would like to get to understand. I'm along in life and years, and getting a late start into "serious" hunting. I was not fortunate to have someone to "show me the ropes". But this thread, and this specific post, is the knowledge I'd like to obtain. Thank you for pointing me in this direction, and thank you for taking the time out to put this together for others, as myself, that we may be able to be better hunters.


your most welcome...these stories are for you.and i appreciate your reply.
bow hunting is not a hobby for me.....it was,and is, a way of life..
thx.


----------



## Oberhaz (Aug 23, 2012)

Good stuff WEEGEE, thanks for sharing!


----------



## peteinvermont (Feb 5, 2013)

2nd weekend of bow season here and I've read this twice while in my blind. Can't wait for more weegee. I like the great north woods idea, even if its not specific to da UP


----------



## dabuh (Apr 28, 2015)

WEEGEE,
Thank you for these posts! I am completely new to hunting and I've now read this end to end. This will be my first season and a lot of scenarios isolated the questions that I had when learning how to hunt. The way you answered those questions via a story, with scenarios, and explaining why Joe should make certain decisions is truly something to be proud of. I look forward to reading more posts from you!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

What a great thread to read through, tons of good info here!


----------



## WayneBeast (Dec 1, 2015)

In.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll ponder on some more stories about JOE and EARL while recuperating, after surgery.
maybe get this going again, in the spring after turkey season. it's a long stretch after turkey until deer season again.
it will give me something to do!


----------



## Bowtechforlife (Apr 17, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> I'll ponder on some more stories about JOE and EARL while recuperating, after surgery.
> maybe get this going again, in the spring after turkey season. it's a long stretch after turkey until deer season again.
> it will give me something to do!


I would definitely appreciate that! Thanks for making this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE: Thanks for the stories, they make for a good read and some good info. Our thoughts will be with you, good luck Wednesday. Looking forward to your speedy recovery.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Weegee, 
I have been reading through these posts slowly but surely. Thank you for the wealth of knowledge you have shared. I haven't had the fortune of having someone show me the ropes and therefore rely heavily on trial and error as well as gathering info from threads on here. This is one of the most information threads on bowhunting that I have come across. Thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge and I look forward to more stories/lessons.


----------



## Slayton975 (Oct 21, 2015)

Weegee....I joined this site because I'm new (again) to bowhunting. Initially I was hoping to get some education and opinions on equipment. Archery has changed a lot in the 15 years I've been away from the sport and I knew this site would help me catch up. What I didn't count on was a thread like this one. It seems that good old fashioned woodsmanship has been lost in today's world of magic potions and electronic devices that seem to take the "hunt" out of bowhunting. The trend is to spend loads of money on high end equipment and clothing so you can harvest a buck that "scores" high. The hunt itself seems to be losing its importance. So when I came across this thread and your stories...which are actually just entertaining lessons to me me...I feel like I hit the jackpot. Your teaching me things I wouldn't have known to even ask about, and reinforcing opinions and ideas that I had on my own. I hope you are feeling better soon. And have more stories/lessons to teach us, and remind us what woodsmanship is. Thank you very much sir.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thank you guys...I really appreciate the kind words.
I'll take JOE and EARL on some new adventures, this spring....right now I think JOE is keeping the road hot , running back and forth to W.VA.
Carla mae is showing "big time" but we can blame that on EARL right?


----------



## BloodDrunkard (Jun 25, 2014)

tagged for good info


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks again WEEGEE! I sure do appreciate what you have done here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks WEEGEE awesome read!

I have learned so much!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

WEEGEE, thank you for imparting your wisdom. Any more stories around how Joe does post season scouting in suburbia?


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

This is great weegee. Thanks for taking the time to do this. I'll have some questions of my own when ever you get up and going again. I'll be looking forward to it till then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Mohunter46 said:


> This is great weegee. Thanks for taking the time to do this. I'll have some questions of my own when ever you get up and going again. I'll be looking forward to it till then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just post away ...i'll try to answer any questions i can...just keep in mind ..nothing is concrete in hunting deer.
no two deer react the same...no two situations are the same....but in general there are similarities.

one day this buck ran away, at a hundred yrds......the next day he was following a hot doe ...ran to within 10 ft and stopped looked me right in the eye,as i stood on that trail. he ran right around me at 3 ft. and right back on the doe's trail!!!!!!!


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I was wondering about what you thought about hunting around cattle? We have 70 head on our property and to me it seems like they keep the deer on their toes. Seems like the deer can't get on a real good pattern because of this, that's been my expirence anyway. There's a big clover feild behind my house and the deer come out to it every night till the cattle get let in, then a theres not a deer to be found. Just wondering what you thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Well WeeGee that was a great read.
i too will be making a note book. i will share it with my boys and it will be handed down to my grandson who is only 6 months old now.
by the time he is ready my days in the woods will be slim.
thanks for taking time to do this, there will be many hunters collect rewards from the knowledge you have shared with us.

Ed Hunt , that was a great clip yall made, i subscribed to that.
i will be watching that several more times!

Thanks again guys
Steve


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

WeeGee, I've only read your first "Joe" story and it is spot on. I don't know how I've missed this thread. I've been at this game for just about as long as you and I'm sure what I read will mirror what I've learned over the same time span and I'm sure I'll learn more from you than you'd learn from me. Thanks for taking the time to put it in black and white. I'm going to force one of my partners to read it!


----------



## Hindy30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Good stuff weegee ... I'm trying to catch up ... not sure how I missed the thread until now.


----------



## hobbie24 (Mar 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## drjs (Oct 17, 2015)

Great stuff here, thanks for putting it on digital paper for us


----------



## ShoOtingStiCk (Aug 21, 2008)

I enjoy talking with and listening to Ole Timers tell hunting stories and sharing their knowledge. My best hunting buddy has killed as many bucks as anyone I know. Very smart in the woods he is. I have learned so much from him about deer hunting over the years and look forward to opening day when this season closes. I read every post in this thread and WeeGee so reminds me of my friend. I'm very lucky to have such a friend and thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## jpmeche (Nov 9, 2015)

Great thread WEEGEE!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD BUMP THIS BACK UP TO THE TOP.
THIS IS THE TIME OF THE YEAR WHEN THINGS ARE SLOW AROUND HERE AND YOU GUYS/GALS MIGHT HAVE TIME TO READ/REREAD AND PONDER SOME THOUGHTS ABOUT THESE STORIES. 
IF YOU HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT ANY THING I'VE POSTED , FEEL FREE TO ASK...I'LL HELP THE BEST I CAN.
MY OPERATION WENT OK FOR AWHILE THEN IT WENT SOUTH. COMPLICATIONS SET IN AND I HAD TWO MORE STAYS IN THE HOSPITAL  BUT HOME NOW AND RECOUPERATING GREAT.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank, Weegee. I'm sure I'm not the only one glad to see this thread get resurrected.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Great to hear you are back home. 
Get well.


----------



## alukban (May 24, 2013)

God bless you WEEGEE.

You may only have one grandson but you have an entire community of eager fellow archers here.

Please do continue brother.

>>>----------> Andrew


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks Weegee, found this thread a few days ago and read every post. Will definitely re-read a few more times before next season as well as any new stories that come along as I subscribed to this thread. Just wish I would have found it prior to this past season because I broke every rule and then some. You definitely have a gift for writing stories. Get well and look forward to more.


----------



## edw_oh (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, Weegee, for being so generous with your time, knowledge, and wisdom accrued from years of hunting. I so appreciate the knowledge that you've imparted and look forward to more! Best wishes for a complete recovery!!


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## jjwaldman21 (Oct 15, 2010)

In for more "stories"


----------



## tdmoe (Oct 12, 2009)

Who the hell is Weegee ??


----------



## usngoat (Mar 13, 2012)

This has been a great read to say the absolute least. I think that regardless of experience level many hunters took away some notes from this thread. There are several things I remembered to keep in mind that were learned long ago that I may have been overlooking. In this hunting game the one thing you may over look will burn you time and time again and you shake your head because you knew better than to do the bonehead move that just cost you an opportunity. Reading things like this keep your mind fresh and serve as a reminder that "everything" matters. Thank you very much for the time and energy you put into sharing this priceless information you learned by pounding the woods for half a century!


----------



## Jbthompson021 (Jul 15, 2016)

ttt


----------



## SFCSNOW (Mar 10, 2011)

Tag


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

Following


----------



## carbonrocket7 (Aug 20, 2016)

Really appreciate this Weegee. Ive read it twice and learned something new both times. It sure would be cool if joe went on a public land hunt.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody heard from WEEGEE lately. Last I heard he was in and out of the hospital, this was at end of March.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

He has posted in the last week or so


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm still alive.....just barely though....spent July Aug. and most of Sept in the hospital and nursing home got MRSA in right knee......just like a great white bite and never lets go.no pain killer would not help with pain....asked to have leg cut off...they said no!
I just started to hobble around...now have new wheelchair-walker-cane, and a lot of cute therapist.
got more farms to hunt just this week....haven't got to look at the 5 I got earlier this spring........lucky in some ways ,not so much in others.

I'll get joe and earl back on the road soon...thank you guys for all your prayers and good replies I thank you from my heart 
rob


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE: So good to hear you are still on the green side of the grass. Take your time, you will be back before ya know it.:set1_applaud:


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

WEEGEE, I did see your post the other day. Just know theee are many people in your corner. Keep moving forward. I can't wait for the future lessons.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

Good to hear your ok WEEGEE. Hope your back to full strength soon...


----------



## wack'n'stack (Aug 9, 2009)

What a great thread , and very intrested in joes next adventure, this thread has me considering new options and thinking out side of the box, ive been at it since i was 12 now in my early 30s , originally brought out by my father and just became hooked. Hopefully all is well Weegee 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

just thought I would bump this up front ...this is the time to reread this thread for tips and clues to think about while your waiting on stand. just remember, in the next minute, your circumstance can change and the buck of your dreams(or better) can walk right up to you :smile:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, WEEGEE!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> i see a lot of viewers,but not too many comments.........should joe go it alone?
> or do we want him to get his buck? if you want me to help joe,let me know.


I just discovered your post and I am loving it. 

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wack'n'stack (Aug 9, 2009)

Im looking forward to the next joe adventure, since reading this post its made me re evaluate my hunting style, and tons more research on techniques. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Weegee, Thank you for this. Just came across this thread yesterday. I have not been back to any other threads on AT until I finished reading every post. I have been deer hunting for over 30 years, and bow hunting for about 10. You have confirmed many of my thoughts, but also given me new ideas to incorporate. You have a gift with story telling. I hope to see more as do many others. Good luck in your recovery and hope to see more adventures soon.


----------



## boonez40 (Sep 17, 2015)

WEEGEE said:


> just thought I would bump this up front ...this is the time to reread this thread for tips and clues to think about while your waiting on stand. just remember, in the next minute, your circumstance can change and the buck of your dreams(or better) can walk right up to you


So, I sent you a pm and then I continued reading, it's funny as I live in Elkins WV and I am originally from Ohio. So I guess you answered my question with out knowing I was going to ask. We do have a lot of great hunting in Randolph County and all over the state. I hope you make it back this way one day. 

Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

WEEGEE 
Thank You very much for sharing your woodsmanship!
Just found this and read till post #353, Wife kicking me off computer and I'm going hunting in the morning.
There is no substitute for experience.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

boonez40 said:


> So, I sent you a pm and then I continued reading, it's funny as I live in Elkins WV and I am originally from Ohio. So I guess you answered my question with out knowing I was going to ask. We do have a lot of great hunting in Randolph County and all over the state. I hope you make it back this way one day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920R4 using Tapatalk



thanks for the pm....I answered you. thank all you guys for the prayers .....I am up walking again, slow with a walker but, I'm
determined to go hunting again.....even if I have to crawl to the woods!


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

WEEGEE said:


> thanks for the pm....I answered you. thank all you guys for the prayers .....I am up walking again, slow with a walker but, I'm
> determined to go hunting again.....even if I have to crawl to the woods!


Keep moving forward. And keep having goals that motivate. And thanks for keeping us up to date on your progress.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I just climbed up in a ladder stand tonight........felt soooooo good. it's been a long hard road but I'm doing my best.
my wife said I was going to kill a big buck this year because of what I went through all summer.........hope she's right!


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

That's Awesome Weegee, you deserve it my friend. I am about to head out and see if I can put some of these tips from Joe to work for a buck myself. Got my first bow deer last Saturday so the fire is burning full tilt. I hope you get your buck! 
Prayers!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

bump for the questions being posted now


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

marked


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE: Congratulations my friend, glad to see you are back in the saddle. Going to be a while yet for me.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Jim I see my dr. in the morning and thinking very hard about retiring.....just don't know!


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

Weegee,

I just found this thread. I've been on AT for about two weeks. I cannot tell you how helpful this has been. Read it all in one sitting and it's past my bedtime. But it was worth it. I wish I could meet up and listen as you educate me about hunting. I've always gun hunted with very little time and energy given to the bow. But, now I'm in a position where bow is my primary. I'm excited.

I'm hunting public land and got a late start. So, no preseason scouting, no stand can be left over night and you cannot drive on the land. You have to park and walk. There are three other guys hunting the land, that I know of and they've been hunting it for years.

So, I'm trying to be careful, respectful...yet successful. The high ground is crop fields that are empty and disced to dirt...nothing to eat. Off the crop fields are high grass full of trails and bedding. Then the land slopes to the creek beds. The slopes are either thick woods or high grass. Then near the edge of the creek are more woods.

I feel paralyzed by the terrain, where to hunt and how to be stealth. The ground is hard and we're about to get snow, ground is frozen most mornings. I've seen lots of rub lines on the edge of the woods but the grass is between the fields and the woods on a slope. It is so loud walking through the grass.

I would love any advice you can give me. I've learned so much from what you've said already. I'm just trying to think it through for my specific location.

Hope you're feeling better. God bless.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Marked. Just started reading this and loving this thread! Thanks for doing this Weegee!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

KPnorthdakota said:


> Weegee,
> 
> I just found this thread. I've been on AT for about two weeks. I cannot tell you how helpful this has been. Read it all in one sitting and it's past my bedtime. But it was worth it. I wish I could meet up and listen as you educate me about hunting. I've always gun hunted with very little time and energy given to the bow. But, now I'm in a position where bow is my primary. I'm excited.
> 
> ...


Scout when that snow hits. Fresh trails give you the most up to date info


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

In.


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Scout when that snow hits. Fresh trails give you the most up to date info


Snow hit this morning. Got enough to cover the ground and supposed to snow until Noon. How do you go stealth while walking in snow?


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

KPnorthdakota said:


> Snow hit this morning. Got enough to cover the ground and supposed to snow until Noon. How do you go stealth while walking in snow?


Take it slow and bring binocs. Stop behind trees and glass in front of you as far as you can. You can prob get lucky that way if the wind is in your face but I'd use it more as an opportunity to figure out where the deer are traveling at this time of year so you have that info later this year and next year


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Take it slow and bring binocs. Stop behind trees and glass in front of you as far as you can. You can prob get lucky that way if the wind is in your face but I'd use it more as an opportunity to figure out where the deer are traveling at this time of year so you have that info later this year and next year


Okay, thanks. When we moved up here I had a whole bag of hunting goods that never made it. I was so disappointed. 

But, the good news is I've been able to replace stuff. I bought a pair of Vortex Diamondback 10x42 binds that will be here on Wednesday (Black Friday deal at Cabelas).


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

Bumping this to keep it on the front page. This is a must read for anyone that wants to seriously hunt whitetail.


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

I just decided to copy/paste everything you posted, WEEGEE. My plan is to clean it up into a journal/book form and read it over and over. My oldest daugher just hunted her first year. She didn't get anything. We saw plenty but none within her range (gun). I'm trying to teach her to kill not lame. So, if she wants to shoot farther she has to put in the time at the range. 

Anyway, I plan on handing down this valuable info to my daughters. So, WEEGEE, your hunting expertise will live on, my friend. From the responses on this thread thousands have been helped.

I sure hope the next story goes on public land with hills, woods, high grasses, creeks and crop fields that have been disced to dirt. That is my story now for the first time. A lot different from what I've been used to.

Hope you're doing well, WEEGEE.


----------



## Xpedition802 (Sep 22, 2015)

following


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

WEEGEE, Late to chime in, I just discovered this thread--Prayers sent. Your wife sounds like a wonderful woman. You have done, and are doing a great service to the readers on AT. If there is such a thing as a "GOLDEN THREAD" here on AT I nominate this one! Dont worry if you arent getting the replies you thought you would. There are more "thread stalkers", then respondents. Alot of younger hunters, or maybe even female hunters like me, have no mentor, no one to learn from. I hunted rabbits from my pony's back as a young teen, with a recurve. I dont know where it came from, my friends dont hunt, my family didnt hunt. I am adopted and must be somewhere in my DNA? AT, podcasts, books, videos, have been my teaching tools. I feel like I am listening to my Grandfather, or an old salt---What a wonderful service--Thank you--


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE: Ya should have written a novel on what ya learned in 50+ years of bow hunting. Ya wouldn't have had to think about retiring.:teeth:


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Reelrydor said:


> WEEGEE, Late to chime in, I just discovered this thread--Prayers sent. Your wife sounds like a wonderful woman. You have done, and are doing a great service to the readers on AT. If there is such a thing as a "GOLDEN THREAD" here on AT I nominate this one! Dont worry if you arent getting the replies you thought you would. There are more "thread stalkers", then respondents. Alot of younger hunters, or maybe even female hunters like me, have no mentor, no one to learn from. I hunted rabbits from my pony's back as a young teen, with a recurve. I dont know where it came from, my friends dont hunt, my family didnt hunt. I am adopted and must be somewhere in my DNA? AT, podcasts, books, videos, have been my teaching tools. I feel like I am listening to my Grandfather, or an old salt---What a wonderful service--Thank you--


well sweetheart thanks for the kind words.......you might be interested to know, I've spent a lot of time in NY state
with a lot of gals, when i was younger......you never know........thanks again.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> WEEGEE: Ya should have written a novel on what ya learned in 50+ years of bow hunting. Ya wouldn't have had to think about retiring.:teeth:


now you tell me....I just wished I had a group around a camp fire to tell the stories. I hate one finger poking on this thing.
I like to talk with my hands while I'm talking. some day I'd like to tell you, about a hunt to Wisc. several of us took one year. I BET YOU WOULD BE ON THE FLOOR BEGGING FOR AIR. it.is so funny I'm laughing now and that was 25 yrs. ago.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

OH YEAH ...before i forget i did RETIRE today!!!!!!
momma said for me to spend as much time with my 4 yr. old grandson as I could.
i sometimes get a tear in my eye when one of my friends, go with me and lucas and he starts in on telling them about where to put a stand, and what tree to sit in. He even says,see that fence row ,that's where the big bucks are. they just ask him questions and he always answers them ,it might not be right answer ,but he tells them what he's heard. 

thanks gals and guys.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Life is short, No one ever said I should have spent more time working---


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE said:


> now you tell me....I just wished I had a group around a camp fire to tell the stories. I hate one finger poking on this thing.
> I like to talk with my hands while I'm talking. *some day I'd like to tell you, about a hunt to Wisc.* several of us took one year. I BET YOU WOULD BE ON THE FLOOR BEGGING FOR AIR. it.is so funny I'm laughing now and that was 25 yrs. ago.


Today is the beginning of the rest of your life. Might as well tell the story now.


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

Happy Retirement, WEEGEE! Enjoy that grandson.


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

WEEGEE said:


> Here's something that i saw posted on another thread. a guy posted a picture of his bow and was asking for some advice. Someone replied his quiver was mounted up side down. Well to 99% of readers on here would say it was ,but not me......here's why.
> 
> i don't think there's too many on here that has not let their bow down from a tree, and when they got ready to pick their bow up, to leave ,they found dirt and leaves packed in their nocks! I look at it another way,that quiver does two things. It protects your broad heads from cutting you, and it keeps arrows available for you to carry. I mount mine so the nocks are up,so they never get dirt packed in them. It also helps me hide my face behind the vanes when I'm getting ready to shoot. Now do i care if it looks funny? not one bit.


This is what I do. Mount it upside down. I don't know about anyone else but when I'm walking in or out and have grass or bushes I'm dodging I pay a lot more attention to what is in front of me than what is behind me.

So, with my quiver mounted normal my nocks and fletchings would hit things ( I draw 31.5" so my arrows are long). With my quiver upside down my length is in the top and infront of me and I'm paying more attention. For me, it works much better and, really, thats what matters.


----------



## stevenyoder.lil (May 14, 2015)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Happy Retirement, WEEGEE!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks to all of my AT friends


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Today is the beginning of the rest of your life. Might as well tell the story now.


just a little taste, of just one episode that happened....ok

we went to iron mnt mi to hunt and we set up camp in 5 mins and was ready to go hunting
my friend was sitting with me eating an early supper,in a pop up camper i had.
two other friends pull in the camp with a pop up camp also. they came over to catch up on the camp and what we had seen and chit chat. 
well we might as well get started setting ours' up , so off they go. as we sat there eating we watched dumb and dumber crank up this old junk pop up camper. they finally found the crank and soon found out it was so rusty, and it had no brackets, for the roof supports. so off, in the woods they go to find some limbs to prop the top up. they come back looking like they were going to start a bon - fire ,or something.

one was cranking with all he had and the other was measuring his new found limb....ONE MORE CRANK...........ONE MORE.........ONE MORE.
now as we watched the one doing the cranking ,he was turning red in the face....both arms and a foot on the crank........ONE MORE CRANK..
and BANG...BOOOOOM...the cable broke and when that top hit the bottom part that whole camper jumped off the ground.. we could barley see them for the dust flying around. the one cranking, had the deer in the head light look, the other was out walking in the weeds about 20 yrds. away and was weaving then just fell over laughing so hard...both hands in the air talking to someone.
we fell in the floor laughing so hard, i could hardly get my breath.......i finally got to my door and hollered out...CAN YOU JUST SLEEP ON THE FLOOR OR UNDER IT?? .................................OR TAKE ALL THAT FIRE WOOD AND MAKE A BIG FIRE TO STAY WARM.
thus began a week of teary eyes and sides hurting..( camper owner) tell me again ,how good those deer taste.


----------



## 78littlered (Nov 2, 2016)

Tagged for the best read on AT! Thank you WEEGEE.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## KPnorthdakota (Nov 16, 2016)

WEEGEE said:


> just a little taste, of just one episode that happened....ok
> 
> we went to iron mnt mi to hunt and we set up camp in 5 mins and was ready to go hunting
> my friend was sitting with me eating an early supper,in a pop up camper i had.
> ...


That's hilarious. Another reason why Joe should always double check his equipment before leaving the house.


----------



## ckprax (Oct 12, 2016)

I just wanted to say thank you for joe's adventures. I have always gun hunted and been pretty successful/lucky but I have definitely learned a few things from you. I plan to get a bow so I can extend my season next year and your advice will go with me every time I step in the woods. I appreciate you taking the time to share your knowledge.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ckprax said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for joe's adventures. I have always gun hunted and been pretty successful/lucky but I have definitely learned a few things from you. I plan to get a bow so I can extend my season next year and your advice will go with me every time I step in the woods. I appreciate you taking the time to share your knowledge.


this whole thread is for you...passing some knowledge before passing.


----------



## dlehman8705 (Dec 3, 2016)

great info thanks for sharing


----------



## benamen (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Joe errr Weegee.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Bump.

Can't wait for more stories and experiences!


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm still back at page 9. Just started reading today, but wanted to say this is a great thing that you're doing, Weegee. There are so many out there that had no mentor, had a poor mentor, or for whatever reason have little background in hunting, and want to learn. but your stories are much more than that. This is a relating of your personal experience, that any hunter, regardless of age or experience, can learn from. I love the way you're laying it out there. You are not presenting this as the only way or even the best way to do things, but the way that has worked for you and allowed you to become very successful as a hunter, while gently teaching ethics as well. Good work!


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

Hope you're doing ok, weegee. Sounds like a whole lot of hospital time over the last year! I've had the good fortune to meet a bunch of cute nurses this year, myself, but was able to get out in the woods a fair bit. I'll add a little of my knowledge to this post. Joe hasn't had an opportunity to still hunt yet, but if he does, this is what I will tell him. Deer hear extremely well. Unless Joe wears moccasins and takes 30 minutes to cover 100 feet, he will likely be heard by a deer. So what should Joe do? He should understand that the deer is listening to him, so should try to sound like something normal in the woods. When I walk, I try to cadence my walking like a deer. I will give out an occasional fawn bleat. Fawns are really dumb, clumsy, and tend to get lost and lonely. When they are lost, lonely or the rest of the deer are moving too fast, they whine and complain. (kind of like my 5 year old). So if my cadence isn't exactly like that of a mature deer, but is close, and I mix in some fawn bleats, it will take the edge off the deer's alertness. I've walked up on many more deer when I do this than when I don't. I also bust far fewer deer doing this. Later season, as rut approaches and during rut, I swing a Primos small can from time to time as I walk. I've had deer practically run me over on a trail. 

Most of my experience recently has been hunting Alaskan game, especially moose. They are just a big deer with super huge ears and big megaphones next to each ear to funnel sound in. The same techniques work for them. So, in a nutshell; minimize sound, and be sure the sounds that you are making sound like the game you are pursuing. 

That big, pressured buck may not respond to calling, rattling, or scents. But he still likes to know what's coming, and will talk to something he thinks is worth talking to; a hot doe. The hot doe or mama doe will also talk; to her fawn, to a stranger in the woods, or a potential suitor. Very quiet tending grunts, be they a doe, fawn, or buck's pitch, can do a lot to ease tension and alertness in a deer.


----------



## Connortee93 (Nov 22, 2016)

good read , thank you


----------



## Henrikin (Jan 10, 2014)

This is gem!


----------



## bms (Apr 28, 2015)

I just found this thread, really hope all is well, prayers for you. I just found this thread tonight, read the entire thing, i feel like I've known you forever. I live in SE Mich, and just started hunting in WV, for the past three years, at a friends house(he is 76 I believe), you remind me of him, so much knowledge, and such a passion to pass it on. I thank you, I am learning so much, I kind of half new but you have gotten me the rest of the way. Hope all is well, and if your ever near Canelas in Dundee, maybe I could meet you and shake your hand. Thanks again


----------



## Tom125446 (Nov 26, 2014)

Keep it coming.


----------



## bms (Apr 28, 2015)

bms said:


> I just found this thread, really hope all is well, prayers for you. I just found this thread tonight, read the entire thing, i feel like I've known you forever. I live in SE Mich, and just started hunting in WV, for the past three years, at a friends house(he is 76 I believe), you remind me of him, so much knowledge, and such a passion to pass it on. I thank you, I am learning so much, I kind of half new but you have gotten me the rest of the way. Hope all is well, and if your ever near Canelas in Dundee, maybe I could meet you and shake your hand. Thanks again


Man why does spell check do that to me...... Cabela's in Dundee, not Canelas


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thank you guys i appreciate the kind words.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

bump for the best time to reflect on this years hunt.....most seasons are over and most are thinking about next year's hunt.
i know i'm making plans almost daily.....asking for other, passed by farms and looking over woods real careful.
i'm still thinking about joe and earl's adventures,to come. got to roll it over in my mind first.

but i thought this is the best time to reread, this post, for some little tid bits that just might get you to think, about what you did last season.
was you successful or not? did you blow your chance? did you get your target buck?

if your season was a success,and you used any piece of info i wrote in this post,please tell me what it was.
or if you did get your buck and used a tactic, that you want to share,please post about it...love to hear your story.

i had a great season....i got to hunt.....didn't look good for a few months before season started.....but thanks to GOD 
i was able to go and sit in a tree and you couldn't believe how good that felt.
post away!
thx. rob


----------



## jam21 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

What I learned last year was hunt the cool/cold fronts. Never had paid much attention to that I guess. 

It was Saturday night, October 29th and I checked the weather and the first real cool front with temps being about 15 degrees cooler coming through over night. Winds were gonna shift to the North with rising pressures. I had a 2 man stand perfect for a N wind. Asked my high school son if he wanted to go with me and sit. He has yet to get a deer with his bow. He said no, that "the weekends are his time to sleep in" . Oops!

So I went by myself, really to do a scouting trip for him. Ended up having a 151" 10 point come cruising by after first light. It was only my 2nd sit of the year and 1st from this stand. I will always hunt the cold fronts when I can now!!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

AintNoGriz said:


> What I learned last year was hunt the cool/cold fronts. Never had paid much attention to that I guess.
> 
> It was Saturday night, October 29th and I checked the weather and the first real cool front with temps being about 15 degrees cooler coming through over night. Winds were gonna shift to the North with rising pressures. I had a 2 man stand perfect for a N wind. Asked my high school son if he wanted to go with me and sit. He has yet to get a deer with his bow. He said no, that "the weekends are his time to sleep in" . Oops!
> 
> So I went by myself, really to do a scouting trip for him. Ended up having a 151" 10 point come cruising by after first light. It was only my 2nd sit of the year and 1st from this stand. I will always hunt the cold fronts when I can now!!


Congrats, I had exactly the same experience and my son in 9th grade didnt want to go either cause he wanted to sleep in. I had him process the deer i shot..lol


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything from WEEGEE? 

I know he was having a tough time.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

still alive ......but just barely. start this coming tues. for a series of 4 surgeries.
i did lose my left leg and still can't walk on my new leg because of back pain.
to make things worse ,if that's possible, two druggies broke into my dog house and safe room and stole everything i worked for my 68 yrs for. bear collection-25ys. of arrowheads - stones-hammers- guns- pistols - too many things to list here. brand new pse fang - money - silver,on and on.

i'm still going to have someone to drive me to the woods to just look ,this season.
if i have any luck at all,i won't wake up tomorrow. 

sorry for the rant......just depressed,to the limit.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

Prayers for you Weegee. Keep pushing through it.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hang in there weegee!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear some scumbag broke into your place...you sure didn't need that too. Hope your surgeries go well and you get to feeling better, prayers for you brother.


----------



## booone0 (Nov 30, 2013)

WEEGEE said:


> still alive ......but just barely. start this coming tues. for a series of 4 surgeries.
> i did lose my left leg and still can't walk on my new leg because of back pain.
> to make things worse ,if that's possible, two druggies broke into my dog house and safe room and stole everything i worked for my 68 yrs for. bear collection-25ys. of arrowheads - stones-hammers- guns- pistols - too many things to list here. brand new pse fang - money - silver,on and on.
> 
> ...


Can't blame you for feeling pretty beat down. I'm sorry for what you're going through. 

If it gives you some small consolation, I've read through this entire thread,some of your posts more than once. That makes at least one hunter (and undoubtedly many more) who is better, and will enjoy his time in the woods more, because you were generous enough to share your experiences. Thank you. 

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## crippleminded (Feb 13, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## Nuke77 (Sep 30, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family. Hate to hear all about your health issues and the POS that took your life long savings. I very seldom post on here (or anywhere). I want you to know I've thoroughly enjoyed this thread and have learned a ton from it. 

I have been bow hunting for almost 25 years and consider myself to be fairly successful (at least by my standards). I'm always looking to improve my abilities. I've read most of the proven books and other material but the way you put together this thread was unique and extremely effective. I have already implemented some of your techniques and have had success. I intend to pass this knowledge along to my kids and other young hunters. 

Just want to thank you for sharing your valuable experience with all of us that are soaking it in. It's generous folks like you that help build upon the passion in us first generation hunters that didn't have the luxury of having a family member teach us the ropes. 

Wishing you a turn of fortune and positive experiences from here on. Keep your head up and best of luck with the surgeries. God bless you, Weegee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

That sucks Mr Weegee. Prayers for you and your health. Hope those asshats rot in hell and karma bites them hard. Get a ride to a hunting shack on a good cold front--Peace out n prayers sent--


----------



## Mdaulton (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm currently on Page 8 and will have to save the rest for tomorrow as I have been reading it at work. I just wanted to say that I just turned 34 years old and the call of the wild hit me last year, I just had to get out and kill my first deer. After trudging through the woods with my late grandfather's old Glenfield 30-30 for almost the entire modern gun season in 2016, my brother who is the hunter of the family offered to show me a good spot. At the end of the season for modern gun I bagged, and tagged my first buck, a small 8 point. The bug has bit me hard since..I waited impatiently for this season, bought me a bow and have been shooting targets for a while. I've been in the woods every weekend. I just wanted to let you know, I am very appreciative of your post's. I wish the best for you.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE: So good to hear you are still around. What part of the country are you in. Maybe we could get together and let me take you hunting.
As far as the pos that stole your life away, I hope the drugs he buys are good enough and nobody with narcan is around.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

jim i count you as one of my true friends on here ....thanks for your kind words.

i'm just so bummed out.
i had vision of being pushed out to my woods ,in my wheelchair,with a crossbow to hunt....they even took that away.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Like your post,may i add my 2cents young joe needs to kill some animals for a few years and that experience and yes young joe when he kills a doe he does hurt his chances at a bigger deer. after my over 50 years of bowhunting I don`t even bowhunt for deer tell about a week before the gun season starts but the young guys want to go their fired up ! at my age I now have a small rule for myself if I decide to shoot a deer needs to be a 2 1/2 year old 8 pt. or bigger and most of the time medium 8 pointers walk too. I wish you all a great safe successful fall,and always shoot to kill !Pete53 >WEE-GEE sorry for health and those loses


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

WEEGEE said:


> jim i count you as one of my true friends on here ....thanks for your kind words.
> 
> i'm just so bummed out.
> i had vision of being pushed out to my woods ,in my wheelchair,with a crossbow to hunt....they even took that away.


I'm only a few counties away from you. I know you don't know me personally, but I know we share a few mutual friends, and hunt the same general area. 

I don't get on here much or post much anymore, so I didn't realize what you've been going through. That's some kind of bad luck streak brother; I can't imagine how it feels. 

If you want, shoot me a PM and I'll get you in the woods this year. I've got wheelchairs, deer carts, sleds, blinds, bows, a truck, and a crossbow. I can make it happen one way or another. We can hunt together, or I can set you up, leave, then pick you up later. After the bad run of events you've had, I think you deserve to spend some time in the woods.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thx. CC but this yr is all over for me. too many surgeries coming .

might get wife to drive me to the woods just to watch..........maybe ,if able.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Prayers for you Weegee. I had no idea you had this going on. Hoping for a full recovery for you to be able to enjoy the outdoors again. And, as always, thanks again for this thread. I've certainly learned a lot as a first generation hunter from your posts


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks for bumping this up. Not a brand new hunter, but have not been bowhunting too long. I'm still only on page 10 here. The explanation on thermals and wind turbulence was really excellent, and it explains why one of my hunting spots I have seen more deer in the evening than the morning. 
Best wishes to you Weegee, and thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

Let's bring this back to the top. Thanks for sharing all your smarts


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for all your prayers, at a time ,in my life i really needed them.

update 4 surgeries down 1 to go.......thank GOD i'm out of pain now.
ready to start walking.....after a year pushing a wheelchair.
looking forward to riding the mower:wink:


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

WEEGEE said:


> thanks for all your prayers, at a time ,in my life i really needed them.
> 
> update 4 surgeries down 1 to go.......thank GOD i'm out of pain now.
> ready to start walking.....after a year pushing a wheelchair.
> looking forward to riding the mower:wink:


Good to hear. Still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

WEEGEE prayers for you..


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> thanks for all your prayers, at a time ,in my life i really needed them.
> 
> update 4 surgeries down 1 to go.......thank GOD i'm out of pain now.
> ready to start walking.....after a year pushing a wheelchair.
> looking forward to riding the mower:wink:


Good progress it sounds.

Out of pain and off pain meds is a really good thing.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## xdmelarton (Aug 13, 2015)

Weegee, continued prayers. This threads stories have done exactly what you intended for many of us on here and we thank you for that. Keep us posted on the continued progress.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

WEEGEE: Let's get the last operation over and done. Give me a time and day and I will be happy to take you. If you still haven't gotten a Crossbow, I will bring ya one ready to hunt.:wink:


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Find a perfect funnel..That mainly what I look for...funnel is key I learned


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Hello WeeGee. I've been bowhunting since 1970. Learned a lot from this thread...thank you very much. Even here in Hawaii, your knowledge will be put to good use. Aloha and God Bless. Michael

Sent from my QTAXIA1 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Has anybody heard from Wee Gee since February?

Sent from my QTAXIA1 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

everything in life is good to great!!!!
very little pain and just got my new leg to start walking.
no one set foot on my hunting farm.......judge said NO to several, who heard the news of my issues.
i have mowed my lawn several times(4hrs ea. time) with little trouble.
by the time opening day rolls around i should be somewhat mobile.

thank all of you guys on here that helped my recoveries ,with your PRAYERS.
I'M NOT YOUR UNCLE TED............I'M GRANDPA ROB!!!!!!
THANKS


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Great news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

WEEGEE said:


> everything in life is good to great!!!!
> very little pain and just got my new leg to start walking.
> no one set foot on my hunting farm.......judge said NO to several, who heard the news of my issues.
> i have mowed my lawn several times(4hrs ea. time) with little trouble.
> ...


Good to hear Weegee! Keep it up!


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

:banana:


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

WEEGEE said:


> everything in life is good to great!!!!
> very little pain and just got my new leg to start walking.
> no one set foot on my hunting farm.......judge said NO to several, who heard the news of my issues.
> i have mowed my lawn several times(4hrs ea. time) with little trouble.
> ...


This is welcomed news, keep on keep'n on Weegee!


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Great news WEEGEE!! Keep after it!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Missed you--Write when you can--:wink:


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well.... keep up up with the speedy recovery.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome! You got this!


----------



## DGarner211 (Apr 30, 2018)

Weegee, as a beginning archer and hunter, I want to thank you for your contributions to this forum and this thread. You are in our prayers.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

time to bring this to the front again....too many need to read this again....thanks 
rob..


----------



## Btodd00 (Oct 19, 2019)

I’d like to know what joe and earl have been getting into..


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

right now they're bummed out!


----------



## kevinpse (Dec 22, 2013)

Man I've been waiting for this thanks for the great knowledge and an awesome read. I look forward to any updates to this thread.thank you geampa Rob and prayers for a better than new recovery 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtAndRocks (Oct 15, 2020)

KPnorthdakota said:


> This is what I do. Mount it upside down. I don't know about anyone else but when I'm walking in or out and have grass or bushes I'm dodging I pay a lot more attention to what is in front of me than what is behind me.
> 
> So, with my quiver mounted normal my nocks and fletchings would hit things ( I draw 31.5" so my arrows are long). With my quiver upside down my length is in the top and infront of me and I'm paying more attention. For me, it works much better and, really, thats what matters.


Good advice. No dirt jammed on nocks and also helpful if you are lowering down and end up swinging over into some brush. At least you know your arrows will be there when you get down. Dif story if you have to pull back up but that’s a trade off like everything else.


----------

